# bigdogg builds



## bigdogg323

heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go 

heres my caddy ( haters nitemare )




























[IM







G]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/087_87.jpg[/IMG]

my monte cholo
















my lincoln ( brown roots )










my glasshouse









my buick 









my rivi
















my olds 









my 62 (el pulpo )









THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST UP MORE LATER ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHO BUILT THOSE FOR YOU?????????????..LOL.

PURO PEDO HOMIE!!! LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 01:54 PM~8890673
> *heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go
> 
> heres my caddy ( haters nitemare )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monte cholo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lincoln ( brown roots )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my glasshouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my olds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 62 (el pulpo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST UP MORE LATER ENJOY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES BRO, I LIKE THAT LS MC.


----------



## Tawanna

More pics of that LS but how did you fill in the side marker were the sidepanel at?


----------



## diorwamp

lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

love the caddy and the ls.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

^ x2 
and u got a woody toy??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Sep 28 2007, 02:08 PM~8890759
> *More pics of that LS but how did you fill in the side marker were the sidepanel at?
> *


glue and putty

thanks for ur comments guys :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's some old built ups


----------



## wagonguy

i like that lincoln...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 11:54 AM~8890673
> *heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go
> 
> my 62 (el pulpo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST UP MORE LATER ENJOY  :biggrin:
> *


hey is that a malibu i see in the back????


----------



## bigdogg323

heres some more pics these are wips


----------



## BODINE

like the elco


----------



## kustombuilder

bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

like that monte cholo :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

That SICK4 is SICK!!!! Is that all pen work? The Monte?Caddy is nice too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow: NICE WORK!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BiggDeee

ANY UPDATES ?????????? ANYTHING NEW FOR THE PEGASUS SHOW? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 10:15 AM~9065571
> *ANY UPDATES ?????????? ANYTHING NEW FOR THE PEGASUS SHOW? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9065625
> *WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 10:22 AM~9065625
> *WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:
> *


 :nono: :nono: GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BiggDeee

*BOOOOOOOO!* Dont be scared your still gonna win :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9065757
> *BOOOOOOOO! Dont be scared your still gonna win  :biggrin:
> *


we know who 







if ur a judge yup  




























biggs is that flicker :tears: :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

*UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!UPDATES!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

i like ur builds homie good work


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 08:30 PM~9070182
> *UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!UPDATES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here's a tip (BLACK RAIN) 79 caddy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2007, 12:43 PM~9073467
> *here's a tip (BLACK RAIN) 79 caddy
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 08:30 PM~9070182
> *UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!UPDATES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here's a tip (BLACK RAIN) 79 caddy :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2007, 12:44 PM~9073478
> *here's a tip (BLACK RAIN) 79 caddy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 23 2007, 08:52 PM~9070336
> *i like ur builds homie good work
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2007, 11:44 AM~9073478
> *here's a tip (BLACK RAIN) 79 caddy  :biggrin:
> *



I CANT SEE THE PICS!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

Black Rain??? :dunno: 

Sorry homie i think im too young to remember that one. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 11:16 AM~9073740
> *I CANT SEE THE PICS!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> Black Rain???  :dunno:
> 
> Sorry homie i think im too young to remember that one.  :biggrin:
> *


ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret nobody knows about it :biggrin: 

no pics until the show


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

NICE CLEAN RIDEZ HOMIE. LUV THE CADDY AND LS.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 08:11 PM~9135609
> *NICE CLEAN RIDEZ HOMIE. LUV THE CADDY AND LS.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 11:30 AM~9065681
> *:nono:  :nono: GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT FRIDAY
> *


HOW ABOUT NOW? YOU SAID FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 09:14 AM~9138996
> *HOW ABOUT NOW? YOU SAID FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> *


patients oh lil one :biggrin: 

tonite homie at davids  u going


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2007, 03:49 PM~9141338
> *patients oh lil one  :biggrin:
> 
> tonite homie at davids   u going
> *


  :dunno: Didn't get the Invite


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 02:56 PM~9141414
> *  :dunno: Didn't get the Invite
> *


NOW UR INVITED ANYBODY COULD COME  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok guys this was my victorville project :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

What happen? Not finished in time? it looks good though.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 17 2007, 11:00 PM~9251391
> *What happen? Not finished in time? it looks good though.
> *


nope it would've been dun on time but on one side looks sweet :biggrin: the other
side had a bad reaction to something the hole side ran :angry: so i have to start all over again that fucking sucks this was my victorville project :tears:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 04:54 PM~8890673
> *heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go
> my 62 (el pulpo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the super bee wagon in the background :biggrin: anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who has any pics of a 70 challenger engine trying to get in to mopars but dont know shit about them :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 17 2007, 09:17 PM~9251455
> *i like the super bee wagon in the background :biggrin: anyone know where i can get one?
> *


looks like its just a chevelle wagon roof on a super bee


----------



## bigdogg323

heres another one done 79 caddy "black rain " enjoy i got it done right on time for victorville show


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 22 2007, 12:19 AM~9280200
> *hey guys who has any pics of a 70 challenger engine trying to get in to mopars but dont know shit about them  :biggrin:
> *


heres my next 3 projects i got 2 pics 








im gonna do one of these next on is 








blazer like this one 

the next will be the new 71 t bird by model king :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 22 2007, 04:25 AM~9280402
> *heres my next 3 projects i got 2 pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i like that


----------



## ElRafa

:0


----------



## lowridermodels

THEY ALL LOOK FIRME BIGGDOGG!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 22 2007, 02:19 AM~9280200
> *hey guys who has any pics of a 70 challenger engine trying to get in to mopars but dont know shit about them  :biggrin:
> *





here ya go bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks modeltech know i have something to work with  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2007, 10:08 AM~9281543
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: i like that
> *


X3
i like that black caddy.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 23 2007, 11:23 AM~9287925
> *X3
> i like that black caddy.
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

heres some update pics on my project caddy


----------



## bigdogg323

heres the steering wheel


----------



## Models IV Life

PE WHEEL?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9459965
> *PE WHEEL?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

NICE BD, LIKE THAT INTERIOR LOOKS GOOD, NOW I KNOW U CUT THAT BLAZER KEEP IT UP I WANT TO C IT DONE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

NICE BD, LIKE THAT INTERIOR LOOKS GOOD, NOW I KNOW U CUT THAT BLAZER KEEP IT UP I WANT TO C IT DONE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee

*WHERE THE UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 19 2008, 04:35 PM~9981897
> *WHERE THE UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sooooooooooooon


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 22 2007, 02:25 AM~9280402
> *heres my next 3 projects i got 2 pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna do one of these next  on is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blazer like this one
> 
> the next will be the new 71 t bird by model king  :biggrin:
> *


i though iv seen ur rides somewhere 
whats up its the white boy that seved ur impala from that ginger fucker that picked it up at the pegasus show


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 20 2008, 03:27 PM~10216340
> *sooooooooooooon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

updates? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 01:47 AM~10614076
> *updates?  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



oh sorry RO was that a serious question :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

patients little ones soon i will show some pics as soon as i fix my computer it'll be
worth the wait cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625963
> *patients little ones soon i will show some pics as soon as i fix my computer it'll be
> worth the wait cool
> *


just wondering.... ain't seen you around for a minute....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2008, 08:06 PM~10626027
> *just wondering.... ain't seen you around for a minute....
> *


computer down for a long time i'm at my sis house


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 10 2008, 09:14 PM~10626089
> *computer down for a long time i'm at my sis house
> *




GOD DAMMIT FRANK WHAT KIND OF COME BACK IS THIS WITHOUT PICTURES! :twak: :twak: :twak: 




jk bro can wait :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2008, 09:43 PM~10627039
> *
> GOD DAMMIT FRANK WHAT KIND OF COME BACK IS THIS WITHOUT PICTURES!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> jk bro can wait  :biggrin:
> *


might as well be kustombuilder..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2008, 11:51 PM~10627074
> *might as well be kustombuilder.....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: that wasn't nice homie.......................................... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2008, 11:43 PM~10627039
> *
> GOD DAMMIT FRANK WHAT KIND OF COME BACK IS THIS WITHOUT PICTURES!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> jk bro can wait  :biggrin:
> *


its coming soon almost done with blazer elco is done


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 01:51 AM~10627074
> *might as well be kustombuilder.....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


real funny.i see we have a fuckin comiedian in the house. :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY FOOLS GUESS WHO'S BACK BITCHES :0 :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11618695
> *HEY FOOLS GUESS WHO'S BACK BITCHES :0  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


FUCKER I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO HAVE SOMETHING BUILT BY NOW FRANK ! AT THIS PACE KUSTOMBUILDER IS GOING TO OUT BUILD YOU THIS YEAR !


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 02:34 PM~11619428
> *FUCKER  I THOUGHT  YOU  WERE  GOING  TO  HAVE  SOMETHING  BUILT  BY  NOW  FRANK ! AT  THIS  PACE  KUSTOMBUILDER  IS  GOING  TO  OUT  BUILD  YOU  THIS YEAR  !
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 04:34 PM~11619428
> *FUCKER  I THOUGHT  YOU  WERE  GOING  TO  HAVE  SOMETHING  BUILT  BY  NOW  FRANK ! AT  THIS  PACE  KUSTOMBUILDER  IS  GOING  TO  OUT  BUILD  YOU  THIS YEAR  !
> *


 :biggrin: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :cheesy: 
homie i don't think so i got something done not just ready ya mean :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11636051
> *:biggrin: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :cheesy:
> homie i don't think so i got something done not just ready ya mean :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT HAPPENING FRANKIE!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2008, 11:54 AM~11636151
> *PICS  OR  IT  HAPPENING    FRANKIE!
> *


ahh fuieeeee :angry: :rant: :loco:


----------



## bigdogg323

HELLO BOYS I'M BAAAAAAAAAACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YA AT THE RIVERSIDE SHOW ON 2/21/09 UNTIL THEN 


HAPPY HOLIDAYS GUYS


----------



## MKD904

Post up some pix....


----------



## customcoupe68

:thumbsdown:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625963-->
> 
> 
> 
> patients little ones soon i will show some pics as soon as i fix my computer *it'll be
> worth the wait* cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11618695
> *HEY FOOLS GUESS WHO'S BACK BITCHES :0  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2008, 09:42 AM~12345526
> *HELLO BOYS I'M BAAAAAAAAAACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YA AT THE RIVERSIDE SHOW ON 2/21/09 UNTIL THEN
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS GUYS
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2008, 12:42 PM~12345526
> *HELLO BOYS I'M BAAAAAAAAAACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YA AT THE RIVERSIDE SHOW ON 2/21/09 UNTIL THEN
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS GUYS
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 5 2008, 07:47 PM~12349617
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 06:34 PM~11619428
> *FUCKER  I THOUGHT   YOU  WERE  GOING  TO  HAVE  SOMETHING  BUILT   BY  NOW  FRANK ! AT   THIS  PACE   KUSTOMBUILDER  IS  GOING  TO  OUT   BUILD  YOU   THIS YEAR  !
> *


:biggrin: i got something for you shit talking bitchs.it will be done soon enough.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 12:10 PM~12561139
> *:biggrin: i got something for you shit talking bitchs.it will be done soon enough.
> *


yeah yeah yeah :biggrin: 

pics or ur bullshiting


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2008, 02:17 PM~12561199
> *yeah yeah yeah  :biggrin:
> 
> pics or ur bullshiting
> *


 :0 let me sell this shit i have and im back to work on it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 12:20 PM~12561218
> *:0 let me sell this shit i have and im back to work on it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

noooo not the ???????????????? you FRICKER :angry:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 30 2008, 12:30 PM~12561299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no computer no pics homie :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 04:20 PM~12561218
> *:0 let me sell this shit i have and im back to work on it.
> *





:angry: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2008, 02:22 PM~12561232
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> noooo not the ???????????????? you FRICKER :angry:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2008, 02:37 PM~12561346
> *:angry:  :dunno:
> *


i will call you later.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2008, 12:37 PM~12561346
> *:angry:  :dunno:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2009, 02:04 PM~12622170
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *



*FRANKIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




you back to building yet ?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 11:11 AM~12622214
> *FRANKIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you  back  to  building  yet  ?
> *


been building homie just can't show them on here :uh: that sucks :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2009, 02:13 PM~12622234
> *been building homie just can't show them on here  :uh: that sucks  :angry:
> *


OH i understand ! You dont want KB to be the only 1 hit wounder and now not building ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 11:15 AM~12622258
> *OH  i  understand  !  You  dont  want KB  to  be the  only  1  hit  wounder and  now  not  building ! :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :420: :nicoderm: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## MKD904

Why do you keep bumpin your topic with no pics.....come on, I know you got some....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2009, 11:21 AM~12702442
> *Why do you keep bumpin your topic with no pics.....come on, I know you got some....
> *


i got the pics but can't up load them no computer homie :angry:


----------



## MKD904

Go to the library, library cards are free and the comps are cheap... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 12:11 PM~12622214
> *HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLL NO!!!!!! :0 :0 :0*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 12:52 PM~14230097
> *HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLL NO!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


yuuuuuuuuuuuuup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks smallz know i can up load some pics been looking 4 my topic  :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 18 2009, 01:54 PM~14230121
> *yuuuuuuuuuuuuup  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks smallz know i can up load some pics been looking 4 my topic    :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's easy to find. Page 1. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 12:57 PM~14230142
> *It's easy to find. Page 1. :0  :biggrin:
> *


6 is easier huh :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Let me guess......Photobucket is acting up again huh?? It's cool homie. It happens to all of us sometimes....lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 02:27 PM~14230467
> *Let me guess......Photobucket is acting up again huh?? It's cool homie. It happens to all of us sometimes....lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 01:27 PM~14230467
> *Let me guess......Photobucket is acting up again huh?? It's cool homie. It happens to all of us sometimes....lol
> *


HEEEEEEEEEEY :angry: :angry: :biggrin:  NO


----------



## lowridermodels

*CHALENGER COP CAR...*


----------



## lonnie

nice ride bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice to see some builds


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 3 2009, 01:34 AM~14369019
> *CHALENGER COP CAR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Idea Bigdogg. I like it a LOT!! Nice work.


----------



## lowridermodels

*im adding an interior shot for the cop car.....*


----------



## gseeds

frank, how bout some new pics of some new builds ! hey,how many members still in down 2 scale ?


----------



## lowridermodels

*HERES SOME OF FRANKS NEW BUILDS......*


----------



## Smallz

UMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! JIFFY....lol

Nice builds Frank.


----------



## darkside customs

Builds look good bro. Sick idea on the cop car!!


----------



## lonnie

sick rides bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 7 2009, 07:32 AM~14399100
> *sick rides bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 nice stuff


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 3 2009, 04:52 AM~14370763
> *Nice to see some builds
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2009, 05:18 AM~14370846
> *Sick Idea Bigdogg. I like it a LOT!! Nice work.
> *


THANKS BRO TRYING SOMETHING DIFF


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14373371
> *frank, how bout some new pics of some new builds ! hey,how many members still in down 2 scale ?
> *


HEY GARY HERE'S THE PICS OF SOME OF MY NEW BUILT UPS GOT MORE POST UP 
SOON 

AS FOR UR OTHER ???? theres only 4 of us starting the club over again 

manny said why havent u called him :dunno: henry too :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for the feed back see i'm still building not like p wee smallz :biggrin: j/k homie ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :0 :0 :0 hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIGDOGG. LET'S SEE SOME MORE PROGRESS PIX OF THAT COP CAR.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Rides are looking good pancho.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2009, 07:46 PM~14439505
> *Rides are looking good pancho.
> *


thanks biggs trying to keep up with everybody:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 10 2009, 07:20 PM~14439303
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIGDOGG. LET'S SEE SOME MORE PROGRESS PIX OF THAT COP CAR.
> *


soon homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick shit homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2009, 11:35 PM~14454847
> *sick shit homie
> *


THANKS ROLLIN


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mark can u post up the rest of the pics bro :biggrin: even the galaxie to tks homie


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2009, 03:31 PM~14403348
> *HEY GARY HERE'S THE PICS OF SOME OF MY NEW BUILT UPS GOT MORE POST UP
> SOON
> 
> AS FOR UR OTHER ???? theres only 4 of us starting the club over again
> 
> manny said why havent u called him :dunno: henry too  :biggrin:
> *


FRANK HAVE THE GUYS CALL ME ON THE NUMBER I SENT YOU ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 15 2009, 02:03 PM~14484541
> *FRANK HAVE THE GUYS CALL  ME ON THE NUMBER I SENT YOU  ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i gave henry da number i havent gave manny num yet i'll give it to him today ok


----------



## bigdogg323

what up guys:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 3 2009, 12:34 AM~14369019
> *CHALENGER COP CAR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I'm likin' this. 

Nice stuff in here.


----------



## new kid on lil.

That 62 is on hit dogg...


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for the replies


----------



## pilgrim

say dog, cool ass builds homee, i like the way you lace dat shit up. i mean they all look good. i need to try to up my skillz too. i like mine but i wanna blow ppl away with my builds. did you do those pinstripes with a gel pen or what?


----------



## bigdogg323

a friend of mine did the striping on the 64 some my other cars to cool homie (highlander64)


----------



## mcloven

nice builds


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

*AIGHT HOMIEZ IM ADDING SOME MORE PICS FOR THE HOMIE.........*
MOST RECENT BUILD BY FRANK.........


----------



## BiggDeee

Hey Franky who's painting your cars??? I need me a fresh paint job like that!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2009, 07:05 PM~14520822
> *Hey Franky who's painting your cars??? I need me a fresh paint job like that!!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh meeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

*SOME MORE PICS OF HOMIEZ BUILDS.......*


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mark thanks alot brother for posting my pics for me i really apriciated homie  here u go guys hope u like them :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

YOu got a lot of great work goin on in here dawg!!!! Lovin the paint on all of em.


----------



## Guest

Nice builds. The Caddy :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for ur comments.  just trying to keep up with u guys thats it


----------



## Siim123

Builds looking tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 20 2009, 02:46 AM~14523194
> *Builds looking tight!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks siim


----------



## lowridermodels

*POSTING UP SOME MORE FOR FRANK..............*


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2009, 04:11 PM~14661092
> *POSTING UP SOME MORE FOR FRANK..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks gary means alot coming from u bro


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2009, 01:11 PM~14661092
> *POSTING UP SOME MORE FOR FRANK..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 41 PLYMOUTH


----------



## Smallz

Nice start bro. Lookin' good.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 3 2009, 04:12 PM~14663601
> *Nice start bro. Lookin' good.
> *


old project never finished it im thinkin of tinkering wit it again dont know yet


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 3 2009, 03:41 PM~14663246
> *NICE 41 PLYMOUTH
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I FOR 1 WANTED TO SAY SOMETHING TO FRANK ! YOUR PICS THAT ARE POST UP IN HERE LOOK LIKE SHIT BROTHER ! IT'C TO SEE YOU WORKING AND SHARING AGAIN , AND WHEN YOU DID THE CALL OUT ON SMALLZ I THOUGHT THAT WAS GOOD LITTLE HASSLE BUILD AND I ENJOYED WATCHING IT AND FOLLOWING ALONG , BUT DIDN'T TAKE INTEREST IN YOUR 55 CAUSE OF THE PICS ! 

*NOT TRING TO KNOCK MARK FOR HELPING OUT , BUT IF YOU GUYS ARE CLOSE ENOUGH TO TAKE PICS OF EACH OTHERS PROJECTS , WHY DON'T YOU GUYS CHIP IN AND BUY A DC SO WE CAN TURLY SEE THE WORK AND CRAFTSMANSHIP YOU BOTH ARE PUTTING DOWN ! I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE POSTED THIS TOWARDS MARKY MARK ALSO ! *</span>


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2009, 09:16 AM~14776503
> *I   FOR  1   WANTED  TO SAY   SOMETHING TO   FRANK !   YOUR   PICS   THAT   ARE   POST  UP  IN  HERE   LOOK LIKE  SHIT  BROTHER !   IT'C  TO  SEE YOU  WORKING  AND  SHARING  AGAIN ,  AND  WHEN YOU   DID  THE  CALL  OUT   ON   SMALLZ   I   THOUGHT THAT  WAS  GOOD  LITTLE  HASSLE   BUILD  AND  I  ENJOYED  WATCHING  IT  AND  FOLLOWING  ALONG  , BUT   DIDN'T  TAKE  INTEREST  IN  YOUR  55  CAUSE  OF THE  PICS !
> 
> BUT   WHEN I  SEEN  THE  PICS  FROM THE  CONTEST  THE  55  LOOKED  PRETTY   DAMN  CLEAN  AND  I   LIKED THE  AIR  BREATHER  ALOT !   YOU  HAD  SOME  CLEAN  ASS  ENGINE  DETAIL  AND  THE  REST  WAS  NICE  ALSO  ,  BUT   FROM THE  PICS    I  WAS  NOT  IMPRESS  UNTIL  THE  SHOW  PICS  WERE  POSTED !
> 
> *


:yessad: x2!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2009, 08:16 AM~14776503
> *I  FOR  1  WANTED  TO SAY  SOMETHING TO  FRANK !  YOUR  PICS  THAT  ARE  POST  UP  IN  HERE  LOOK LIKE  SHIT  BROTHER !  IT'C  TO  SEE YOU  WORKING  AND  SHARING  AGAIN ,  AND  WHEN YOU  DID  THE  CALL  OUT  ON  SMALLZ  I  THOUGHT THAT  WAS  GOOD  LITTLE  HASSLE  BUILD  AND  I  ENJOYED  WATCHING  IT  AND  FOLLOWING  ALONG  , BUT  DIDN'T  TAKE  INTEREST  IN  YOUR  55  CAUSE  OF THE  PICS !
> 
> NOT TRING TO  KNOCK  MARK  FOR  HELPING  OUT  ,  BUT  IF YOU  GUYS  ARE  CLOSE  ENOUGH  TO  TAKE  PICS  OF  EACH  OTHERS  PROJECTS  , WHY  DON'T  YOU  GUYS  CHIP  IN  AND  BUY  A  DC  SO  WE  CAN  TURLY  SEE  THE  WORK  AND  CRAFTSMANSHIP  YOU  BOTH  ARE  PUTTING  DOWN !  I  GUESS  I  SHOULD  HAVE  POSTED  THIS  TOWARDS  MARKY  MARK  ALSO ! </span>
> *



ive got a realy nice digital cam for trade, that has a broken screen, comes with a 1gig card, works great still, you just cant see the screen.

ill trade it for a 2-3 kits.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14780367
> *ive got a realy nice digital cam for trade, that has a broken screen, comes with a 1gig card, works great still, you just cant see the screen.
> 
> ill trade it for a 2-3 kits.
> *



What 3 kits you lookin for ??? Maybe we could come up something to donate so Frank can get a camera ! NO BULLSHIT ! I like Frank and we been cool from 06 ! I just like given him a hard time to push his ass to stay around and build ! I hooked up YOUCANTFADEMADE with a good camera back in the day ! Its cool to see what you guys are working on instead of a cell phone pic thats 80% blurr and 20% dark which adds up to a shitty ass picture and doesn't show what you are turly are doing building wise ! 

So get me Mike about the camera and will see what we can do about getting Frank and Marky Mark a really camera so they can post better pic's of their work !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2009, 01:11 PM~14784540
> *What  3  kits  you  lookin  for  ???  Maybe  we  could  come  up  something to  donate  so  Frank  can  get  a  camera !  NO  BULLSHIT !  I  like  Frank  and  we  been  cool from  06  ! I  just  like  given him  a  hard  time  to  push  his  ass  to  stay  around  and build  ! I  hooked  up  YOUCANTFADEMADE with  a  good  camera  back  in  the day !  Its  cool  to  see  what you guys  are  working  on  instead  of  a  cell  phone  pic  thats  80% blurr and  20% dark  which  adds  up  to  a  shitty  ass  picture  and  doesn't  show  what  you  are  turly  are  doing  building  wise !
> 
> So  get  me  Mike  about the  camera  and will  see  what  we  can  do  about  getting  Frank  and  Marky  Mark  a  really  camera  so  they  can  post  better  pic's  of  their  work !
> *



x2!!

if i got something you may need or want, id be interested to help out with this! post up what you want, we all here for the most part seem to be very helpfull to eachother and id like to be included to help a fellow builder in need out!


----------



## mademan

youve got a PM mini


----------



## bigdogg323

ok thanks for the help out guys about da camera but i got a digital camera the only thing is i dont have cp unit so this the best way i could post my pics n post up mark was willing to post them for me as a friend n its better than nothing at all i know they look like shit but wat can i do my funds scarce in my home being layed off work i do wat can with what i can brothers but thank you anyways longest i show im buildn that wat matters to me  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Thanx for the comps fellas , mini I post the pics up from my photobucket, frank texts me his pics I send them to photobucket then post them up here, I live far from him and have never been to his pad, I'm closer to mr.biggs pad than franks and I hardly go over there becuse I have to share one car with the wifey!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 16 2009, 02:30 PM~14785134
> *ok thanks for the help out guys about da camera but i got a digital camera the only thing is i dont have cp unit so this the best way i could post my pics n post up mark was willing to post them for me as a friend n its better than nothing at all i know they look like shit but wat can i do my funds scarce in my home being layed off work i do wat can with what i can brothers but thank you anyways longest i show im buildn that wat matters to me    :biggrin:
> *



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MINI READ ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I done readed it like a 2 bays dack ! If you guys dont want the hook up then just go fuck your self ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 03:37 PM~14808419
> *I  done  readed  it  like  a  2  bays    dack  !  If  you  guys  dont  want the  hook  up  then    just  go  fuck  your  self ! :biggrin:
> *


ok dave let me xplain i got a digital camera i apreciate u and da guys trying to hook me up wit one its not like if i dont want it cause i dont need it but thanks anyways n fuck ur self to :biggrin: u fricker


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S FRANK'S LATES BUILD.

























































BAD ASS WORK VATO.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 18 2009, 08:54 PM~14810700
> *HERE'S FRANK'S LATES BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK VATO.
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs

LOOKS REAL GOOD FRANK!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 07:18 PM~14811002
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD FRANK!!
> *


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:  WILL POST NEW PICS OF NEW BUILDS SOON


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 23 2009, 04:24 AM~15161151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:   WILL POST NEW PICS OF NEW BUILDS SOON
> *



Much better pictures. And a great looking build.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 23 2009, 01:24 AM~15161151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:   WILL POST NEW PICS OF NEW BUILDS SOON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for the replys  :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I USED TO HAVE A 55 EXACTLY LIKE THAT, BUT MINE WASNT AS DETAILED.


----------



## BiggC

Nice build man!!


----------



## lowridermodels

*IM ADDING THIS PIC FOR FRANK...ONE OF HIS PROJECTS HE IS WORKING ON............*


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Frank. :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 23 2009, 03:24 AM~15161151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:   WILL POST NEW PICS OF NEW BUILDS SOON
> *


First Class all the way bro!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks biggc,tino,smallz for ur replys really appriciated guys    and thanks to lowridermodels for postn my 37 chevy


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14522509
> *SOME MORE PICS OF HOMIEZ BUILDS.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: Damn homie, I love these builds because they look like cars you would really see in the streets  real L.A. style O.G. shit, that tan glasshouse, the K-5 :0 ,that green caddy, and man....that LS elco well...jus keep buildin' big homie dats all I can say :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks luxman for the good reply bro. i try to buildem as real as i can bro the way i seethem is the way i build them  ill try to post sum better pics


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 02:10 PM~15175968
> *IM ADDING THIS PIC FOR FRANK...ONE OF HIS PROJECTS HE IS WORKING ON............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

im redoing this one for 09 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

you got some nice builds man..


----------



## kykustoms

good lookin builds i like the astro


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for ur comments


----------



## PLOTLAKER5

that monte carlos with the designs is outta' this world. nice. love montes...
& also the el camino.. siiick


----------



## mcloven

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 24 2009, 11:20 AM~15174509
> *I USED TO HAVE A 55 EXACTLY LIKE THAT, BUT MINE WASNT AS DETAILED.
> *


I dont believe DLO. (was not as detailed) we've seen his work..,
probably detailed off the chain..just as well as 323's..........


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 29 2009, 02:04 AM~15211189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im redoing this one for 09  :biggrin:
> *



Dang


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15211189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im redoing this one for 09  :biggrin:
> *


 Just once I would like to visit someones thread, and think.
( okay this person is an okay builder) instead of God Damm this fool is off
the fuckin chain, how do these model's keep gettin better and bettter
(okay markie haten just a little) got to check that....
bigdogg323 your a bad puppy...I never checked your thread untill today...
everything is on point...I have some advise about your cadillac 09 over haul,
the first thing you can do to change it? send me the bumper kit, and the rest of your face lift is down hill from there! no need to thank me, it would be my pleasure
.......     the least i could do!


----------



## bigdogg323

the reason im redoing the caddy is i get tired of my cars its either i get rid of them or put them away and this one i rather redo it the paint job wasnt as good as want it to be but this its better the only i changed on it was just the paint it looks better wen post it u'll see its almost a stock color and hdrohype cant give u b kit its one of the first that came out plus the homie biggs gave me it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 29 2009, 08:28 AM~15217536
> *I dont believe DLO. (was not as detailed)  we've seen his work..,
> probably detailed off the chain..just as well as 323's..........
> *


i havent seen dlo's 55 if he has any pics he should post them up i wanna see it to plus he does good rk bro he has some goodshit dlo's good peps homie


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 29 2009, 10:45 AM~15218172
> *i havent seen dlo's 55 if he has any pics he should post them up i wanna see it to plus he does good rk bro he has some goodshit dlo's good peps homie
> *


yea Kind of the the cake lady,( sara lee) No I dont remember a 55 from him off hand..but what I am saying is, I dont remember anything he did that i did not like!
And I just thought I would poke a little fun...at the redu.cause it's clean and 
i need like 5 bumper kit's and to this day..I have only made half of a bumper kit.
I might post it on (ugly as hell fest) for laugh's...it's not that ugly but it sure is not ready to go on anybody's build.,..(Not if I care about them)lol


----------



## bigdogg323

if u need any b kits hydro hit up twinn bro he has them. post up that b kit bro i need a good laugh j/k homie post it up anyways :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks modelsIVlife, linc and 85 barritz for hookin me up!!!!!!! 


thanks guys i apreciated very much     


my bad lowandbeyond


----------



## Models IV Life

hey homie i'ma send those 64 parts out in the morning! shit bro i forgot till now!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 12 2009, 10:31 PM~15339062
> *hey homie i'ma send those 64 parts out in the morning! shit bro i forgot till now!
> *


 no problem fred


----------



## RaiderPride

need more pics in this topic.....too much typing going on....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 13 2009, 02:59 PM~15345673
> * need more pics in this topic.....too much typing going on....
> *


i know huh im trying to find a good day for my homie to take sum picrs but homeboy is always busy n all but ill post sum real soon bro  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Why are u redoing the caddy Frank? Why not just build a new one. I still got the parts if u need them.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15347589
> *Why are u redoing the caddy Frank? Why not just build a new one. I still got the parts if u need them.
> *


the reason i redoing it is because i get tired of them after a while so in stead of putting it away i rather redo it and as for the parts yupp still need them bro


----------



## Hydrohype

How come i did not notice the( better sun viser ) on the black 58.
okay so mine might be a little cheesy? but I wanted one so bad i could not wait..
how dare you bigdog? first the bumper kit rejection, and now the sunviser?
Hydro should maybe change his name to Rodney Dangerfield!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 10:14 AM~15504016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come i did not notice the( better sun viser ) on the black 58.
> okay so mine might be a little cheesy? but I wanted one so bad i could not wait..
> how dare you bigdog? first the bumper kit rejection, and now the sunviser?
> Hydro should maybe change his name to Rodney Dangerfield!
> *


 :biggrin: but ur 58 looks better than mine hydro


----------



## darkside customs

Frank, come on I know you got some updates by now!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 06:19 PM~15508774
> *Frank, come on I know you got some updates by now!! :biggrin:
> *


i do bro but no computer to post them cant find my homeboy i got a shit load them and that sucks bro im a hit up those int cafe's n shit lets see how that works out :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype just passin through..roll call, jus to look at some of my 
favortite cars....55, 58, the monte, glasshouse...2 door fleetwood. ect..
man hurry up and fix your computer, get a camera, and post some flicks..
I am sapposed to be working now...but you see i am just site seeing!
Amen!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2009, 07:15 PM~15508722
> *:biggrin:  but ur 58 looks better than mine hydro
> *


You cant say that..that is why I wanted to meat you in person
at the last show...You dont know if I had scotch tape along the windshield to keep it together...or some other kind of trick photography? You know in person a model is either gonna have alot more appeal or alot less! Your okay with me,
(and a better builder, not that it matters) but I wanted to just chop it up with you for a minute....and the black 58...dude the first car on your thread is a 2 door 90,
do you know I am absolutly affraid of that model? I have two of them unbuilt.
one I was gonna try to use as a donor for a 90 4dr body that I have, but I feel like that car is like a (right of passage build) in other words, regardless of any club 
affiliation or anything, A revel calillac is one of those builds that give's you stripes!
(when I was a kid the build that represented stripes was the amt 58 and the revel 57 nomad) to me that 2 door 90 represents those kind's of detailed builds but with more sophistication...that's another reason why if there are any more shows not to far from LA? I will try to be there, and why when I had money i did not mind buying other people's builds,,cause it give's me a chance to see how others do it.
and did they run into the same obsticles as I did putting on some piece? sometimes instructions dont make since to me..I have to see a piece mounted, before I know how and where to assemble something....so biggdog one of these day's we will sit our cars at the same table,,,I might learn something yea?


----------



## bigdogg323

hey hydro i really aprediate all the kind words u said bro. that caddy is my favorite too. to me caddys glasshouses and impalas are my fav's and to meet at the shows itll be cool i like meetn new people with the same dedication as i am. im just like any other biulder bro and for to u say that about my builds really is means alot to me. sounds like ur a cool homie that has the same dedication as i am bro and really sees the dedication that goes in to buildn a model car bro and as for my computer im workn on it but other things come 1st b4 that i wish i could post my pics that i have but its kinda hard wen u dont have a pc to do it bro specaily wen times are ruff like now but as soon i get back on my feet it will be on my to list :biggrin: so thank you very much for all u have said
BIGDOGG323............


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2009, 11:55 PM~15596174
> *
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2009, 01:10 PM~15175968
> *IM ADDING THIS PIC FOR FRANK...ONE OF HIS PROJECTS HE IS WORKING ON............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey, i seen that one :wow: how bout the "now" pics frank :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 8 2009, 02:15 AM~15596517
> *hey, i seen that one  :wow:  how bout the "now" pics frank  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SOON BROTHA :biggrin: 


I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Too much typing in here....how bout some pictures?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 8 2009, 07:36 AM~15597216
> *Too much typing in here....how bout some pictures?
> *


i know bro im trying im trying :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

HeY I tried to look up that Norwalk show.. On the site all i get is lowrider mag.
bigdogg let me know what ever you find out..? If that flyer has a number on it maybe i will call it tomorrow? i dont know where Norwalk is, but I bet it's closer
to me than Victorville?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 09:02 PM~15628540
> *HeY I tried to look up that Norwalk show.. On the site all i get is lowrider mag.
> bigdogg let me know what ever you find out..? If that flyer has a number on it maybe i will call it tomorrow? i dont know where Norwalk is, but I bet it's closer
> to me than Victorville?
> *


hey hydro check the topic it has a # on there that u can call for info ask for gracie and yes it is closer to u than victorville bro ur n da valley right than it should be


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

heres a quick teaser from the homie franks 37 chevy



















enjoy!


----------



## bigdogg323

ok guys heres a update on my 37 vert for those who wanted pics post more later 


tks joe for postn the pics


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

its my pleasure, them headlites look sooo sexy! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Holy shit pics!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 08:23 PM~15667736
> *Holy shit pics!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 no shit huh!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

That color looks sweet. Cant wait to see it done. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 14 2009, 05:54 PM~15666458
> *heres a quick teaser from the homie franks 37 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!
> *


ABOUT TIME BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15668607
> *ABOUT TIME BRO
> *


 :biggrin: i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

frank stop teasein us with them pics lol :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15668764
> *frank stop teasein us with them pics lol :roflmao:
> *


im not me  its my new photograher :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC

Great looking builds homie. I like your use of colors on the builds also


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 14 2009, 11:10 PM~15668857
> *im not me   its my new photograher  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: 


anytime frank, all you gotta do is ask, brotha


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 15 2009, 12:03 AM~15669138
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> anytime frank, all you gotta do is ask, brotha
> *


thanks brotha i will 


wat i meant to say was 
its not me  its my new photographer  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15668444
> *That color looks sweet. Cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 or more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 15 2009, 02:16 AM~15668907
> *Great looking builds homie. I like your use of colors on the builds also
> *



He SaiD WHaT i SAiD ! :biggrin: 

LOVE THE COLOR USE !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 15 2009, 09:43 AM~15670627
> *X2 or more pics :biggrin:
> *


hopefully today get sum more pics up guys 


thanks guys for all ur positive replys i really appreciate it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

here goes some updates, frank










































had a little run off at the bottom, but it aint nuthin a lil wet-sandin cant take care of.









enjoy, fellas  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Real nice colors. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 15 2009, 08:39 PM~15675424
> *here goes some updates, frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a little run off at the bottom, but it aint nuthin a lil wet-sandin cant take care of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy, fellas    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMN LOOKS SWEET JOE TKS BRO


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 08:52 PM~15675570
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAMMMMMMMMMN LOOKS SWEET JOE TKS BRO
> *



 , no, no, thank you for the opportunity - 1+ point on my experience level added, lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Frank, that paint job is fuckin sweet!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That color combo looks really good together.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15675618
> * , no, no, thank you for the opportunity - 1+ point on my experience level added, lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 15 2009, 08:58 PM~15675648
> *That color combo looks really good together.
> *


X2. keep the pics coming


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 16 2009, 11:08 AM~15678343
> *X2. keep the pics coming
> *


x 300000000000 !
keep 'em commin' or I'ma get mad!













:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS GUYS   JUST TRYING TOO KEEP UP WITH U GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

frank that 37 is lookin sick homie cant wait to see it all done


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 08:58 PM~15675640
> *Frank, that paint job is fuckin sweet!!!!!
> *


TKS JAMES MEANS ALOT BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 16 2009, 09:16 AM~15678871
> *frank that 37 is lookin sick homie cant wait to see it all done
> *


TKS DEUCE  

I GOT TOO GET THIS DONE AND MY GLASSHOUSE DONE IN ONE WK FOR VVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Im confused? U painting and he taken pics?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15679337
> *Im confused?  U painting and he taken pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: hmmmmmmmm i know huh good ???? bro :0


----------



## Hydrohype

Bigdogg,,no body on this site has worse luck with women than i do, but when ever i do get a half way human looking female, she come's from LA or some place 
other than the valley...You live in LA! I dont know your situation? married, single,
kid's ect? but cant you find like a honey on the side or someting? even if she's fat!
as long as she has a computer and the web. you can go over big mamma's pad
and load up some pictures and then people dont have to see all my typing in your house! make that sacrafice playa, go get big momma and take one for the team!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 10:57 AM~15679337
> *Im confused?  U painting and he taken pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah, don't think he paints his own stuff...... just what I've heard.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 01:43 PM~15680930
> *nah, don't think he paints his own stuff......  just what I've heard.......
> *


thats cool. I was just confused for a min. Lol. Dude talkin about wet sanding and shit but bigdogg taken all the compliments off it. I like have others paint jobs on the shelf too.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 12:43 PM~15680930
> *nah, don't think he paints his own stuff......  just what I've heard.......
> *


hey al i do my own painting,built and do my fab on all my models i never let sum else do anything for me. but for this one i wanted a smooth wet finish for it thats all bro and u heard wrong homie :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 01:26 PM~15681341
> *thats cool.  I was just confused for a min. Lol. Dude talkin about wet sanding and shit but bigdogg taken all the compliments off it.  I like have others paint jobs on the shelf too.
> *


thats alright bro theres always hater out there haten n talkn shit. but anyways this homie just cleared it for me. but i painted it bro since i did it right on paint job. i thought it should look good too


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15682400
> *hey al i do my own painting,built and do my fab on all my models i never let sum else do anything for me. but for this one i wanted a smooth wet finish for it thats all bro and u heard wrong homie  :uh:
> *



i was just saying what i've heard from Biggs and Roger...... they've known u longer than i have............

If it's not true then guess I'll have to call them liers then...


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 03:57 PM~15682805
> *i was just saying what i've heard from Biggs and Roger...... they've known u longer than i have............
> 
> If it's not true then guess I'll have to call them liers then...
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn, im sorry i even asked. Lol.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15682400
> *hey al i do my own painting,built and do my fab on all my models i never let sum else do anything for me. but for this one i wanted a smooth wet finish for it thats all bro and u heard wrong homie  :uh:
> *





> *thats alright bro theres always hater out there haten n talkn shit. but anyways this homie just cleared it for me. but i painted it bro since i did it right on paint job. i thought it should look good too wink.gif cool.gif
> *


trust me, he does do his own work and all i did was come through (no ****) for a homie  im pretty sure from time to time, some not all of you might have something done to your models by someone else, rights? (come on, dont lie :wave: ) its all good


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 03:57 PM~15682805
> *i was just saying what i've heard from Biggs and Roger...... they've known u longer than i have............
> 
> If it's not true then guess I'll have to call them LIERS then...
> *


I GUESS U HAVE TOO BRO. BUT ITS COOL BRO.  IT NO BIGGY HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 04:44 PM~15683321
> *Damn,  im sorry i even asked. Lol.
> *


DON'T BE BRO ITS


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 16 2009, 06:39 PM~15683915
> *trust me, he does do his own work and all i did was come through (no ****) for a homie    im pretty sure from time to time, some not all of you might have something done to your models by someone else, rights?  (come on, dont lie :wave: )  its all good
> *



if anybody has work done by another buuilder, they come out and say the work was done or had help by somebody....not take all the credit....that's the only problem i have with someone taking all the credit or saying they did all the work, when we know different......and that only comes out to be true cause u can tell when they get all defensive and mad about it..............


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 17 2009, 08:35 PM~15698037
> *if anybody has work done by another buuilder, they come out and say the work was done or had help by somebody....not take all the credit....that's the only problem i have with someone taking all the credit or saying they did all the work, when we know different......and that only comes out to be true cause u can tell when they get all defensive and mad about it..............
> *


HEX AL NOBODY GOT MAD OR DEFENSIVE ABOUT ANYTHING ALL U WERE SAYING THAT U HEARD SUMTHING IM NOT GOING TO GET ALL BUTT HURT ABOUT IT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE I DONT TAKE SHIT LIKE THAT SERIOUS LONGEST I KNOW I PAINTED IT. IT DOESNT MATTER WAT U HEARD OR BELIVE AS LONGEST I KNOW DID IT AND THATS WAT MATTERS MOST BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

heres a few pics of a caddy im doing :biggrin: 








































comments are welcome and all smart ass remarks too :biggrin:  
by the way cant member if i post it these b4 FUCK IT


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 10:54 PM~8893088
> *here's some old built ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loving your rides man :biggrin: :biggrin: looking REALLY good


----------



## bigdogg323

HERES MY 58


----------



## Guest

Caddy is looking good.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 11:22 PM~15795543
> *Caddy is looking good.
> *


TKS 85 BARRITZ N GAGERS16


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 27 2009, 12:05 AM~15795465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 58
> *


Roll call ! In my buddy's house  posting pictures and shit..
show more of the 58,,and the new cadi is lookin sharp dogg..i am really feeling the inside detail...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 10:28 PM~15803155
> *Roll call ! In my buddy's house   posting pictures and shit..
> show more of the 58,,and the new cadi is lookin sharp dogg..i am really feeling the inside detail...
> *


tks markie ill try to post some better pics soon bro


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 26 2009, 10:55 PM~15795418
> *heres a few pics of a caddy im doing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments are welcome and all smart ass remarks too :biggrin:
> by the way cant member if i post it these b4 FUCK IT
> *


Whats goin on with this one?? I cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 09:32 AM~15870002
> *Whats goin on with this one?? I cant wait to see this one done.
> *


i gotta redo the paint on it. but itll be done soon


----------



## Guest

QUE ONDA WAY!!!!!!!.WHAT UP FOOL YOUR CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN *****.I LIKE YO SHIT.SALE ME ONE.I'M TIRED OF LOOKING AT THE ONE'S I HAVE.


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 27 2009, 12:05 AM~15795465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 58
> *


 :thumbsup: clean ass 58'


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 5 2009, 11:37 AM~15880756
> *:thumbsup: clean ass 58'
> *


TKS ROOKIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 5 2009, 10:58 AM~15880439
> *QUE ONDA WAY!!!!!!!.WHAT UP FOOL YOUR CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN *****.I LIKE YO SHIT.SALE ME ONE.I'M TIRED OF LOOKING AT THE ONE'S I HAVE.
> *


QUE ONDA TINGO WHICH ONE I GOT 2 FOR SALE BRO PM ME  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Tight shit BIGDOGG. Keep us posted on that caddy!


----------



## Hydrohype

caddy caddy caddy :biggrin: 3 days I aint tuched shit...just looky looin
ninja roaming,,,in the slump...........


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 6 2009, 08:35 AM~15887379
> *Tight shit BIGDOGG. Keep us posted on that caddy!
> *


tks jimbo and i will bro


----------



## DEUCES76

updates updates


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15887563
> *caddy caddy caddy :biggrin:  3 days I aint tuched shit...just looky looin
> ninja roaming,,,in the slump...........
> *


 :0 :0 u better get ur ass to build sumthin :biggrin: and stop being a lazy ninja :biggrin: u damn looky loo


----------



## lowridermodels

any updates frankie?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 05:44 PM~15891732
> *any updates frankie?
> *


did u fix ur computer yet bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

TEXT ME SOMETIME FOOLIO!


----------



## darkside customs

What up Frank!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

james chat


----------



## darkside customs

THIS IS WHAT FRANK IS WORKIN ON RIGHT NOW.
:0 :0 :0 
41 CHEVY
ILL GET SOME MORE PICS LATER.


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS JAMES FOR POSTN THE PIC FOR ME BRO


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15895575
> *TKS JAMES FOR POSTN THE PIC FOR ME BRO
> *


youre welcome. Send me some more pics and Ill post some more manana.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 10:37 PM~15895586
> *youre welcome. Send me some more pics and Ill post some more manana.
> *


----------



## Guest

Looks good.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 01:43 PM~15680930
> *nah, don't think he paints his own stuff......  just what I've heard.......
> *


 HEY BRO, I'VE KNOWN FRANK FOR A LONG TIME AND GO TO HIS HOUSE ALOT.I KEEP IT KOOL WITH HIM AND HIS WIFE. ALL I DAN SAY IS YOU GOT TOGET THE RIGHT INFO FROM THE RIGHT PPL. I KNOW HE DOES ALL HIS WORK. YOU KNT GO BY WUT OTHER PPL TELL YOU. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## darkside customs

*HERE IS SOME MORE PICS OF WHAT FRANK HAS BEEN DOING!!*
A couple more pics of the 41

























































This one here has gotta be one of my favorites.


----------



## bigdogg323

tks again buddy


----------



## darkside customs

anytime brother!!
You got some sick builds too!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work.


----------



## regalman806




----------



## LATIN SKULL

BY THE TIME VATO. THAT 37 IS PROPER HOMEBOY!


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD FRANK :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

:biggrin: THAT MERC IS BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

aww shuks fellas thanks for the kind words   :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Build ups are looking real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15904354
> *Build ups are looking real good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 08:59 PM~15894018
> *THIS IS WHAT FRANK IS WORKIN ON RIGHT NOW.
> :0  :0  :0
> 41 CHEVY
> ILL GET SOME MORE PICS LATER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FRANK I WOULD HAVE PAINTED THE VISOR THE SAME LIGHT BLUE COLOR.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 06:07 PM~15904682
> *LOOKING GOOD FRANK I WOULD HAVE PAINTED THE VISOR THE SAME LIGHT BLUE COLOR.
> *


tks bro 
but i like it this way alil more diff than everybody does it all one color


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 7 2009, 02:48 PM~15903517
> *:biggrin:  THAT MERC IS BAD ASS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2009, 10:03 PM~15908431
> *x-2
> *


TKS ROLLIN


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 02:03 AM~15908431
> *x-2
> *


x3... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

FOR SALE
HEY GUYS IM SELLIN SUM BUILT UPS SUM HAVE PICS SUM DONT 

87 MONTE CHOLO LS $80
48 FORD CONV ALL OG $50 
86 EL CAMINO LS $75
70 GSX (SKYLARK) $60 
76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE LANDAU $40 
96 CHEVY TAHOE $30
05 IMPALA $40
IF U NEED PICS LMK AND ILL POST THEM UP TO THE BEST THAT I CAN THEY WILL BE FONE PICS SO THEY WILL NOT LOOK AS GOOD BUT THEY ARE NICE CLEAN BUILTS 
THANK YOU


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey I was just on the block,, see that your havin a yard sale..figured i come
in, look around..chill, make a sanwich like that dude on Martin! 
I cool stuff big dogg..I want the 55. and the cadi redu! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15996068
> *Hey I was just on the block,, see that your havin a yard sale..figured i come
> in, look around..chill, make a sanwich like that dude on Martin!
> I cool stuff big dogg..I want the 55. and the cadi redu! :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro 55 not 4 sale caddy maybe wen its done


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 16 2009, 01:48 AM~15996261
> *sorry bro 55 not 4 sale caddy maybe wen its done
> *


I knew you would say that! :biggrin: still thanks for samich...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 10:22 PM~16005838
> *I knew you would say that! :biggrin:  still thanks for samich...
> *


ill think about it markie


----------



## bigdogg323

FOR SALE

heres my caddy ( haters nitemare ) $100 obo




























[IM







G]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/087_87.jpg[/IMG]

my monte cholo $80
















my glasshou $40


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## DEUCES76

TTT HELP A HOMIE OUT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 17 2009, 10:33 PM~16016962
> *TTT HELP A HOMIE OUT
> *


  tks ronnie


----------



## bigdogg323

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323

gonna post an old and new project of mine lmk wat yall think and tks low postn the pics 

pics will be up n a bit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## lowridermodels

nice project but you need to let me have it!


----------



## MKD904

At happened to the drivers side windshield post?


----------



## LowandBeyond

more pics from bigdogg


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 PM~16141733
> *At happened to the drivers side windshield post?
> *


it was under sum stuff i guess it was stickn out bit or i didn put it the box right :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

tks low for postn the pics bro  

i tried wat u told me and it went thru now i just gotta try postn them on here lol... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 AM~16142154
> *tks low for postn the pics bro
> 
> i tried wat u told me and it went thru now i just gotta try postn them on here lol... :biggrin:
> *


i told ya awhile back that it would work, i just had to member how it was done. Now ya can post up pics more.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 30 2009, 11:28 PM~16142174
> *i told ya awhile back that it would work,  i just had to member how it was done. Now ya can post up pics more.
> *


im a try bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

SINCE I DONT LIKE PUTTING MY CARS AWAY FOR STORAGE I'M DOING A MAKE OVER ON THIS ONE JUST A FRESH NEW PAINT JOB ON IT FOR 2010 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

posting these up for frank.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 08:58 PM~16357080
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn frank, im diggin that!!


----------



## casino2595

where did you get that chopper from if you dont mind me asking? reminds me of the chevy pick up at the victorville show that had one. that adds a nice touch to the merc!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

this is friggin sick !!im messin with that same bike , thats original though!!!!!sick work!


----------



## MKD904

what is the bike from?


----------



## bigdogg323

tks fellas for the kind words  i appreciate it alot 

the chopper is from the 80 or 79 monte carlo kits :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good frankie!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 20 2010, 09:57 PM~16359608
> *lookin good frankie!
> *


  tks markie mark


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet work bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 04:58 AM~16357080
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow sick...


----------



## dutchone

yo im feeling th F out of this build, sorry i havnt been on but ima hop on my shit today!!


----------



## airbrushmaster

WERE DID YOU GET THOSE RIMS FROM BRO?


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for the good replys   

the rims bro i dont know they wer in a parts box my club brother gave but i think there supremes not sure :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MERC IS LOOKING DOPE PERRO! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 21 2010, 03:43 PM~16366977
> *MERC IS LOOKING DOPE PERRO! :wow:
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting this up for the brotha Frank. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet bro.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good frank nice work as always


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass did it start as a plymouth?


----------



## jimbo

Should put some red led's in that space by the rear bumper. That'd be sick... Still looks badd as fuck bro...


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks guys for the good feedback    

and ky its a 40 ford resin mataranga bro 

jimbo i am puting a lense there thats the tailight bro im a use the one from chrysler atlantic its a clear lense homie


----------



## jimbo




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 21 2010, 09:24 PM~16371421
> *
> *


----------



## modelcarbuilder

:wow:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16370190
> *Posting this up for the brotha Frank. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 05:52 PM~16379289
> *:wow:
> :drama:  :drama:
> *


  thats sweet like it


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks fellas


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16357080
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: :run:


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting these up for Franky. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

DAMM FRANK PUTTING IT DOWN :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 26 2010, 08:59 PM~16416550
> *DAMM FRANK PUTTING IT DOWN :0
> *



X2 nice stuff...


----------



## darkside customs

Damn those are some bad ass builds Frank!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

aw shucks thanks fellas  :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2010, 02:51 PM~16417783
> *aw shucks thanks fellas   :cheesy:    :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice rides homie love them


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 02:40 PM~16418899
> *nice rides homie love them
> *


  tks bro

finally page 20 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

This is for franky also. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 04:44 PM~16420247
> *:0
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16419289
> *This is for franky also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that looks sick....................... what are the wheels from?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 08:30 PM~16420890
> *that looks sick....................... what are the wheels from?
> *


X2!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 05:30 PM~16420890
> *that looks sick....................... what are the wheels from?
> *


tks guys  

the rims i gottem @ a hobby shop close to where i live bro


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting these up for franky.


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's sum updates on my 39 suburban using a 48 chevy panel frame and 50 chevy pick up seats shortend and split to fit on it  














































comments are alwalys welcome tks :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 06:43 PM~16471593
> *here's sum updates on my 39 suburban using a 48 chevy panel frame and 50 chevy pick up seats shortend and split to fit on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments are alwalys welcome tks  :biggrin:
> *


sup frankie, good work there home bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC :biggrin: 








OF COURSE COMMENTS R WELCOMED


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 06:46 PM~16471634
> *sup frankie, good work there home bro  :biggrin:
> *


SUPP BRO :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 06:46 PM~16471636
> *TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF COURSE COMMENTS R WELCOMED
> *



que chido :0 carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 06:56 PM~16471716
> *que chido  :0  carnal!  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE  :wave: :tongue: :x:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 06:43 PM~16471593
> *here's sum updates on my 39 suburban using a 48 chevy panel frame and 50 chevy pick up seats shortend and split to fit on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments are alwalys welcome tks  :biggrin:
> *


39 IS LOOKING GOOD VATO! WHY DIDNT U USE THE 39 CHASSIS?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 07:07 PM~16471821
> *39 IS LOOKING GOOD VATO! WHY DIDNT U USE THE 39 CHASSIS?
> *


TO PLAIN CARNAL 48 FRAME LOOKS BETTER AND BETTER DETAIL TOO


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 06:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :banghead: 


:sprint: - now your scaring me frank


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: For the 39 and vert.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 31 2010, 07:13 PM~16471889
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: For the 39 and vert.
> *


TKS HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 07:11 PM~16471872
> *  :banghead:
> :sprint:  -  now your scaring me frank
> *


 :biggrin: hno: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 08:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  GOOOOOOOOD!!!! :h5:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good frank


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 07:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


g8 idea :0 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS  I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Frank, that is some sick shit right there homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 10:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:worship: i cant wait to see this done for sure :biggrin: killer work on this so far


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 03:00 PM~16479242
> *:worship:  i cant wait to see this done for sure :biggrin:  killer work on this so far
> *


tks drop and james for the good comments and i cant wait either till its finshed. ill post sum updates soon fellas  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 07:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's really TIGHT!!


----------



## dutchone

yo that purple power worked!!! like i need a new car to work on LOL !! by the way im feelin the mags tail gate! those rims go super perfict with it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 2 2010, 12:40 AM~16486060
> *That's really TIGHT!!
> *


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 2 2010, 05:19 AM~16486687
> *yo that purple power worked!!! like i need a new car to work on LOL !! by the way im feelin the mags tail gate! those rims go super perfict with it.
> *


tks kev  i told u itll work bro  now get to buildn homie :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

i am !


----------



## Met8to

Damn that's tight never thought of doin that


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Feb 2 2010, 09:49 PM~16495873
> *Damn that's tight never thought of doin that
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali

awesome work up in here........!!! 

THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION BRO...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 01:22 AM~16006347
> *FOR SALE
> 
> heres my caddy ( haters nitemare ) $100 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/087_87.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> my monte cholo $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my glasshou $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean ass builds homie, lovin the caddy and the Ls.


----------



## gseeds

> TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ! real nice ! tail lites work prefect for the rear of this car !! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ! real nice ! tail lites work prefect for the rear of this car !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> tks gary
Click to expand...


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ! real nice ! tail lites work prefect for the rear of this car !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 5 2010, 10:13 PM~16528700
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 06:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Bring it Bigdogg!!! Thats crazy! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:34 AM~16531267
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Bring it Bigdogg!!! Thats crazy!  :wow:
> *


 :0 tks jimbo  i will :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

I told my 'ol lady we're gonna do my 1:1 Mag like that, she like ta' :twak: :twak: the shit outta me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 05:12 PM~16534222
> *I told my 'ol lady we're gonna do my 1:1 Mag like that, she like ta' :twak:  :twak: the shit outta me! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LMAO.......... :wow: MAKE SURE U MOVE AROUND ALOT U'LL GET HER DIZZY :biggrin: LOL.....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2010, 11:21 PM~16537390
> *:0 LMAO.......... :wow: MAKE SURE U MOVE AROUND ALOT U'LL GET HER DIZZY :biggrin: LOL.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 11:39 PM~16537464
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> TRIED SUM TAILLGHTS ON THE MERC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ! real nice ! tail lites work prefect for the rear of this car !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Frank...............
Where's some more progress pics on that Merc??!?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 01:35 PM~16701738
> *Frank...............
> Where's some more progress pics on that Merc??!?
> *


X2 yeah frank :happysad: whur's those pics @ :biggrin: hmmmmm


----------



## jimbo

Magnum updates! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Cant wait to see whats goin on with that Magnum.
Still lmao at the picture you sent me.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16729652
> *Cant wait to see whats goin on with that Magnum.
> Still lmao at the picture you sent me.
> *


HEY JAMES I DID SUM WERK ON IT TODAY FINISHED VIDEO PART OF IT AND IN TOTAL TVS IN IT ARE 18 OF THEM :biggrin: :wow:  ILL POST SUM PICS UP SOON FOR U AND JIMBO


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 26 2010, 12:11 AM~16730765
> *HEY JAMES I DID SUM WERK ON IT TODAY FINISHED VIDEO PART OF IT AND IN TOTAL TVS IN IT ARE 18 OF THEM :biggrin:  :wow:   ILL POST SUM PICS UP SOON FOR U AND JIMBO
> *



:wow: :wow: HOLY COW MAN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats alot of screens


----------



## sr.woodgrain

18 tv,s u better put more then one battery in that mag homie or u wont b able to watch even one .  lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 26 2010, 04:53 PM~16736659
> *18 tv,s  u better put more then one battery in that mag  homie or u wont b able to watch even one .     lol
> *


no shit huh :biggrin: i guess im a have start all over again :uh:


----------



## jimbo

Huh... That shit be like CNN broadcast studio... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 26 2010, 04:28 PM~16736406
> *Damn thats alot of screens
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16733528
> *:wow:  :wow: HOLY COW MAN!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 26 2010, 06:17 PM~16737300
> *Huh... That shit be like CNN broadcast studio... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont get me thinkn bro i might just put a mobile dish in it too :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

TTT


----------



## MKD904

Builds are looking good in here.


----------



## jimbo




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 1 2010, 07:11 PM~16765642
> *Builds are looking good in here.
> *


tks mike


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16765642
> *Builds are looking good in here.
> *




X2 !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 05:43 AM~16793490
> *X2 !
> *


tks homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

FRANK WHAT UP WITH SUM UPDATE PICS VATO ON ALL THESE PROJECTS. :banghead:


----------



## jimbo

X2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 4 2010, 06:09 PM~16799251
> *FRANK WHAT UP WITH SUM UPDATE PICS VATO ON ALL THESE PROJECTS.  :banghead:
> *


I NEED TO WERK ON MY SHIT FIRST B4 I POST UP ANY UPDATES BEEN HAVING BUILDERS BLOCK LATELY :uh:  :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

OK FELLAS I GOT UPDATES ON MY WIPS AS SOON AS KB POST THEM UP FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 15 2010, 10:03 PM~16901651
> *OK FELLAS I GOT UPDATES ON MY WIPS AS SOON AS KB POST THEM UP FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :cheesy: Thats tight brotha'...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## darkside customs

Looks good Frank! I like that glasshouse, you can send it my way. hehe


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16902223
> *Looks good Frank! I like that glasshouse, you can send it my way. hehe
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE FRANK! PICS OR I NEVER HAPPENED!!hahaha


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2010, 08:49 PM~16902332
> *THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE FRANK! PICS OR I NEVER HAPPENED!!hahaha
> *


 :uh: :uh: TO EASY :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16902250
> *
> *


TKS DAVE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 16 2010, 12:06 AM~16903083
> *TKS DAVE
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16902009
> *:wow:  :cheesy: Thats tight brotha'...
> *


tks jimbo


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 06:24 AM~16901947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ElRafa

That's wat I call updates bro lookin good homie I am diggin the Lexus


----------



## sr.woodgrain

its good to see ur cars updates homie, lov-n dat lexus nice work frank keep it coming bigdogg. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS  :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THE RIDES R COMING OUT CLEAN BIGDOGG KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 16 2010, 02:51 PM~16908826
> *THE RIDES R COMING OUT CLEAN BIGDOGG KEEP IT UP!!
> *


tks eddie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 16 2010, 05:51 PM~16908826
> *THE RIDES R COMING OUT CLEAN BIGDOGG KEEP IT UP!!
> *



X2!!! Super clean !!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 16 2010, 04:15 PM~16909619
> *X2!!! Super clean !!!!!!
> *


TKS TREND


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 15 2010, 06:37 PM~16902134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## jimbo

Can I have my DUECE back now?!? :0 :happysad: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 24 2010, 07:56 PM~16992435
> *Can I have my DUECE back now?!?  :0 :happysad:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS MINE NOW :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

AW FUEY!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sup frank :wave:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## dutchone

WHAT IT DO BIG D!!


----------



## bigdogg323

supp fellas :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2010, 04:23 PM~17079552
> *  :cheesy:
> *


supp trav :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sup fool!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17081614
> *Sup fool!!
> *


supp j :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Chillin bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

-----------> :biggrin: ------------>  TTT :0


----------



## DEUCES76

were,s the pics at focker


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2010, 10:56 AM~17329690
> *were,s the pics at focker
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

my homie..  your going stronger than ever, 
hey has the little mrs.bigdogg done any building latley?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 08:59 AM~17329725
> *my homie..    your going stronger than ever,
> hey has the little mrs.bigdogg done any building latley?
> *


yupp she is bro she's werkn on a bug rt now :biggrin: tks for askn markie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2010, 08:56 AM~17329690
> *were,s the pics at focker
> *


u know wer thur r in our club topic fool :biggrin: thats wer D2S homeboy


----------



## jimbo

:naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 28 2010, 03:26 PM~17332947
> *yupp she is bro she's werkn on a bug rt now :biggrin: tks for askn markie
> *


pictures when ever she is ready.. homie..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 07:00 PM~17335824
> *pictures when ever she is ready.. homie..
> *


im a start takn sum so she can see for her self how much positive reactions she gets from everybody here :cheesy: she's on her 2nd build already and cant wait for the nxt show to come up   but post sum soon markie


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow: Can't wait Frank!


----------



## Hydrohype

x2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 07:54 PM~17336406
> * x2
> *


X3!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17332947
> *yupp she is bro she's werkn on a bug rt now :biggrin: tks for askn markie
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

tks dave she's gonna be realy happy wen she seez the pics up


----------



## dutchone

THE sting ray is FresH! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 10:24 AM~17340300
> *tks dave she's gonna be realy happy wen she seez the pics up
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 29 2010, 08:28 AM~17340341
> *THE sting ray is FresH! :biggrin:
> *


tks kev  thats my lil girls  :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 11:44 AM~17340523
> *tks kev   thats my lil girls    :cheesy:
> *


it looks great !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 29 2010, 08:57 AM~17340638
> *it looks great !
> *


 thank u sir  :cheesy: 

that wasnt me that was her


----------



## gseeds

looking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hakan

Really very nice works.Congrats.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 12:44 PM~17340523
> *tks kev   thats my lil girls    :cheesy:
> *


Tell her she did a great job!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2010, 09:09 AM~17340136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Didn't that one win at a show? Tell her GREAT JOB Frank!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 29 2010, 11:45 AM~17342157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN VETTE . NICE WORK HOMIE ...


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS  SHE REALLY APPRICIATES IT AND SHE SAID THANK YOU FOR LIKING HER CAR TOO :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

T :0 T :0 T


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

'


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THAT 64 LOOKS GOOD FRANK!!!  AND THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD LAYED OUT!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 8 2010, 02:38 PM~17995228
> *THAT 64 LOOKS GOOD FRANK!!!   AND THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD LAYED OUT!!
> *


THANKS FRANK


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 05:04 PM~17994922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 10:53 PM~16471685
> *TRIED SUMTHING NEW SPLIT BACK DOOR AND HINGE TOO THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS SO COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is one bad ass idea Frank! :wow: Nice work bro! Builds are looking great!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17994960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: is that all from gel pen?! looks good homie!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17994960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this all Gel pen, or airbrush? :ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 06:04 PM~17994922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i love this whip! sick ass work on this one for sure


----------



## bigdogg323

tks fellas for the good comments i really appreciated   

and as for the sriping its all hand done by (highlander64) back in the day


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:04 PM~17994922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You need my adress??? :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:13 PM~17995010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 12:53 AM~17999865
> *You need my adress??? :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2010, 09:09 AM~17340136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is baby gurls? oahhh big daddy you must be so proud! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: nottin but love....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:13 PM~17995010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet... what you think jimbo, does she need a booty kit? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 9 2010, 12:02 AM~17994905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T :0 T :0  T
> *



  Sick..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 9 2010, 03:03 AM~18000363
> *   Sick..
> *


thanks roy


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie me likes!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18006021
> *looking good homie me likes!
> *


tks gil  glad u like brother


----------



## LATIN SKULL

These old rides r clean bigdogg!!! Now how about some updates on new ones!!!!!!!! The new shit vato!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 12 2010, 07:31 AM~18022961
> *These old rides r clean bigdogg!!! Now how about some updates on new ones!!!!!!!! The new shit vato!
> *



X2! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 12 2010, 04:31 AM~18022961
> *These old rides r clean bigdogg!!! Now how about some updates on new ones!!!!!!!! The new shit vato!
> *


 :0 soon carnal  i started on sumthin new already


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 9 2010, 12:09 AM~17994960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAIUUUM!! :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 12 2010, 09:06 AM~18024409
> *DAIUUUM!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sup fool....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 12 2010, 01:13 PM~18026483
> *Sup fool....
> *


supp wonder bread


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass frank. Post that new stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 9 2010, 01:41 AM~18000172
> *sweet...  what you think jimbo, does she need a booty kit? :biggrin:
> *




Yeah she does... :biggrin: Sup Frank, sick ass builds dogg! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 05:44 PM~18029246
> *Badass frank.  Post that new stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


tks bro 

soon travis :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 06:10 PM~18029539
> *Yeah she does... :biggrin:  Sup Frank, sick ass builds dogg! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: maybe i'll put maybe i won't will see  

supp jim


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 06:10 PM~18029539
> *Yeah she does... :biggrin:  Sup Frank, sick ass builds dogg! :wow:
> *


 :0 hmmmmmmmm :biggrin: i might just do that will see :biggrin: 

supp jim


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 9 2010, 12:37 AM~18000168
> *this is baby gurls? oahhh big daddy you must be so proud!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: nottin but love....
> *


Tks markie I am so proud of her


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 12 2010, 08:48 PM~18030690
> *:0 hmmmmmmmm :biggrin: i might just do that will see :biggrin:
> 
> supp jim
> *



:wave: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 01:14 PM~18075005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench
> *


IT TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Models IV Life

FRANK DID YOU PAINT THAT 39 COUPE WITH THOSE AMERICAN ACCENT RUSTOLEUM SPRAY CANS?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18075005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench
> *



Got my eyes on this one


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 07:14 PM~18075005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench
> *


DAMM thats sick did u put that together?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:14 PM~18075005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench
> *


bigdogg, this is really nice..did this ever come in a 4 door?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 18 2010, 02:41 PM~18076232
> *bigdogg, this is really nice..did this ever come in a 4 door?
> *


nope didn even come like this or made thur was 4 or 5 models in 39 and this one and vert wer not made


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 18 2010, 12:45 PM~18075537
> *FRANK DID YOU PAINT THAT 39 COUPE WITH THOSE AMERICAN ACCENT RUSTOLEUM SPRAY CANS?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Guest

Great looking verts.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18078532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats effin dope Frank


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Trendsetta 68

dang homie all of your rides are clean !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2010, 01:26 PM~18084192
> *dang homie all of your rides are clean !
> 
> *


tks bro


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18078456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench 
[/quote]
NICE FRANK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> here's my ''39 special'' back on the bench


NICE FRANK
[/quote]


thats gonna be sick !

keep us posted on the progress homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

tks fellas appreciate all the good words


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 12:00 AM~18078439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Frank is this a Bonni? :wow: Loooks fanphuckintastic bro! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 20 2010, 05:28 PM~18096490
> *Frank is this a Bonni? :wow: Loooks fanphuckintastic bro! :wow:
> *


nah bro its an 66 olds 442 conv  

and tks sucr-rape


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> NICE FRANK


thats gonna be sick !

keep us posted on the progress homie!
[/quote]
:wow: NICCCCE!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

tks frank


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18078456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man this is nice,, completely looks real..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 27 2010, 08:05 AM~18152483
> *Man this is nice,, completely looks real..
> *


tks markie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18150518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You know the drill.... Can I have it!?! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 27 2010, 12:01 PM~18154446
> *You know the drill.... Can I have it!?! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sure for the right price :biggrin: 

























































:nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nope u can't have it


----------



## jimbo

Dam you! :angry: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 27 2010, 12:35 PM~18154838
> *Dam you! :angry:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 03:12 AM~18150518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





dude! these two colors on this build makes it looks like something straight off the streets :wow: thats some sick work brother  keep doin whatcha doin :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and what colors are on that bomb?



















































cause ima steal your flavor for some shit soon  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2010, 12:48 PM~18154970
> *and what colors are on that bomb?
> cause ima steal your flavor for some shit soon    :biggrin:
> *


lol....its all good bro  

the brighter color summer squash and the other is shit i don't member :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Shit I don't member is badass color jk :biggrin: good looking work up in here keep up the clean work homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18155328
> *Shit I don't member is badass color jk  :biggrin: good looking work up in here keep up the clean work homie
> *


gracias rafa


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 04:55 PM~18155029
> *lol....its all good bro
> 
> the brighter color summer squash and the other is shit i don't member  :biggrin:
> *



I've looked all over for shit i dont member, and cant find that AHYWHERE.... where you buy it from!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 27 2010, 04:44 PM~18157180
> *I've looked all over for shit i dont member, and cant find that AHYWHERE.... where you buy it from!! :biggrin:
> *


if i member store name lol...... :biggrin: i'll tell ya :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 04:55 PM~18155029
> *lol....its all good bro
> 
> the brighter color summer squash and the other is shit i don't member  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :biggrin: who makes the summer squash?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18158356
> *:twak:  :biggrin:  who makes the summer squash?
> *


american accents bro by rustoleoum and the other color is strawflower :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 10:55 PM~18158740
> *american accents bro by rustoleoum and the other color is strawflower :biggrin:
> *





thanks brother



im :sprint: tryin to find some now :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18158812
> *thanks brother
> im :sprint: tryin to find some now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

wat do u guys think 

yes or no :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *


YEA, DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT, I THINK ITLL LOOK PRETTY GOOD


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *


looks 2 good


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS ILL SEE WAT I CAN COME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 04:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Dam bro your on a building MISSION... :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: i like it! but with some semi wheels on low pros IMO?! :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr

I think the avalanche is sharp with the dually.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 07:24 PM~18168127
> *:wow: i like it! but with some semi wheels on low pros IMO?!  :biggrin:
> *



yes wat he said homie, with custom interior


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18168047
> *Dam bro your on a building MISSION... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 06:24 PM~18168127
> *:wow: i like it! but with some semi wheels on low pros IMO?!  :biggrin:
> *


i think it wood look good also with dually wheels but dont got none  so i'll put wat i got :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

another project im a finish soon


----------



## bigdogg323

doing sum changes on my 39 special :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hahaha made you look :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sweet lookin shit up in here!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18175069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another project im a finish soon
> *


Thats dope Frank


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *


that looks sick :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2010, 04:56 PM~18165021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u guys think
> 
> yes or no :biggrin:
> *


id say yes , looks real cool, and sets it apart from all the rest !! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

tks fellas will see wat i come up with on this one


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2010, 01:00 PM~18175106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing sum changes on my 39 special :biggrin:
> *




ORALE SLOW DOWN HOMIE!!!  :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 05:51 PM~18210925
> *ORALE SLOW DOWN HOMIE!!!   :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 05:54 PM~18210964
> *:biggrin:
> *


look im kb :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 2 2010, 06:00 PM~18211036
> *look im kb  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 A FRANK IM TIRED OF SEEING ALL THESE PRIMERS DOGG. I WANNA SEE THESE PROJECTS PAINTED JAMES BROWN! AND FINISHED!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 2 2010, 07:04 PM~18211078
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  A FRANK IM TIRED OF SEEING ALL THESE PRIMERS DOGG. I WANNA SEE THESE PROJECTS PAINTED JAMES BROWN! AND FINISHED!!
> *


yea wat this vato said ill back u up latin
:burn: skull


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 2 2010, 08:00 PM~18211036
> *look im kb  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> wow lots of work done here this car is lookin bad ass fur real keep up the great wrok an keep us updated cant wait to see this :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2010, 10:40 PM~18211461
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18211533
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 2 2010, 06:04 PM~18211078
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  A FRANK IM TIRED OF SEEING ALL THESE PRIMERS DOGG. I WANNA SEE THESE PROJECTS PAINTED JAMES BROWN! AND FINISHED!!
> *


soon bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> wow lots of work done here this car is lookin bad ass fur real keep up the great wrok an keep us updated cant wait to see this :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> tks bro this in pait soon also wen its done it'll be posted up
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2010, 06:40 PM~18211461
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 2 2010, 08:29 PM~18212646
> *looking good homie!
> *


tks gil


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18212358
> *:tongue:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18213748
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> wow lots of work done here this car is lookin bad ass fur real keep up the great wrok an keep us updated cant wait to see this :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> X2! this is gonna be an instant classic !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 01:04 AM~18213960
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2010, 10:23 AM~18216698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:  :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's sumthing new im workin on :biggrin: 

sorry for the bad pics :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 01:36 PM~18216793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's sumthing new im workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry for the bad pics  :uh:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18218711
> *
> *


tks tony


----------



## LATIN SKULL

A FRANK COUNT ME IN ! I WANNA BE FROM "MODEL CAR MAFIA"!! :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 3 2010, 03:48 PM~18219426
> *A FRANK COUNT ME IN ! I WANNA BE FROM "MODEL CAR MAFIA"!! :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


  u wat to do :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18216793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's sumthing new im workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry for the bad pics  :uh:
> *





:wow: looks good bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2010, 04:40 PM~18219882
> *:wow:  looks good bro
> *


tks bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:48 PM~18219426
> *A FRANK COUNT ME IN ! I WANNA BE FROM "MODEL CAR MAFIA"!! :machinegun:  :guns:
> *



:twak: :nono: :angry:  DOWN 2 SCALE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18221277
> *:twak:  :nono:  :angry:    DOWN 2 SCALE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SORRY CARNAL ITS TIME TO MOVE ON! :run: :sprint: :yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221508
> *SORRY CARNAL ITS TIME TO MOVE ON! :run:  :sprint:  :yes:
> *


 :0  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18221277
> *:twak:  :nono:  :angry:    DOWN 2 SCALE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 3 2010, 07:18 PM~18221508
> *SORRY CARNAL ITS TIME TO MOVE ON! :run:  :sprint:  :yes:
> *


iTs not moving on its time for sum changes im still d2s bro but thurs changes coming soon :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 PM~18221856
> *iTs not moving on its time for sum changes im still d2s bro but thurs changes coming soon :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2010, 08:45 PM~18222678
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 12:02 AM~18223439
> *hey fucker if u have a problem with me lmk motherfucker i don't play ur lil childish games with ur lil faces. but like i said if u have problem with me lmk if not STOP WHORING MY THREAD UP  with ur stupid lil faces like these :angry:    fuckin dumb ass
> *


youd better pump your fuckin brakes.

your the fuckin dumbass in your little fairy tale fantasy world thinking your still d2s.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2010, 10:05 PM~18223459
> *youd better pump your fuckin brakes.
> 
> your the fuckin dumbass in your little fairy tale fantasy world thinking your still d2s.
> *


----------



## DEUCES76

now children play nice :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 12:20 AM~18223567
> *haha homeboy it sure aint u im more d2s than ur ass will ever be homeboy im not even in the club
> *


whatever.you keep living in your fanytasy world.Im done with your ass.I got bigger and better things to worry about.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2010, 10:25 PM~18223591
> *whatever.you keep living in your fanytasy world.Im done with your ass.I got bigger and better things to worry about.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

anyways here's sumthing im thinkin of doing :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 AM~18225982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks pretty good, I thought about trying that too.

Whats up with the bike in the background?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 AM~18225982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways here's sumthing im thinkin of doing  :biggrin:
> *



nice frank a.k.a the primer man ( new nick name ) lol  , can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18229381
> *nice frank a.k.a the primer man ( new nick name ) lol  , can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha no shit huh emilio :biggrin: 

hey dave wat bike :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18229470
> *hahaha no shit huh emilio :biggrin:
> 
> hey dave wat bike :biggrin:
> *


the primer bike dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in the background dude lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 4 2010, 03:21 PM~18229496
> *the primer bike dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in the background dude lol :biggrin:
> *


u didin see nothing ok dude :biggrin: lmao,..,.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 3 2010, 11:05 PM~18223459
> *youd better pump your fuckin brakes.
> 
> your the fuckin dumbass in your little fairy tale fantasy world thinking your still d2s.
> *




BE NICE TO EACH OTHER GUYS. THIS ISNT THE PLACE TO ARGUE BOUT WHO'S USING THIS LIL FACES.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18229620
> *BE NICE TO EACH OTHER GUYS. THIS ISNT THE PLACE TO ARGUE BOUT WHO'S USING THIS LIL FACES.
> *


no disrespect lalo no te metas homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey did u find the bench seat for the 37 ????????


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

pics off that ss :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18233085
> *pics off that ss :wow:
> *


look back a page bro


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 04:50 PM~18229753
> *no disrespect lalo no te metas homie
> *


NONE TAKEN DRO, BUT I DON'T THINK THIS IS THE PLACE... THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I GO INTO THIS TOPIC CUZ I DONT WUNT TO WHORE IT AND GET YOU MAD :angry: LOL. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR UPCOMING BUILDS . ALL OF THEM LOOK REALLY GOOD


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 5 2010, 03:12 PM~18238725
> *NONE TAKEN DRO, BUT I DON'T THINK THIS IS THE PLACE... THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I GO INTO THIS TOPIC CUZ I DONT WUNT TO WHORE IT AND GET YOU MAD :angry:  LOL. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR UPCOMING BUILDS . ALL OF THEM LOOK REALLY GOOD
> *


its cool lalo longest u keep it good bro  

and tks 4 the comp


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 4 2010, 04:34 PM~18229620
> *BE NICE TO EACH OTHER GUYS. THIS ISNT THE PLACE TO ARGUE BOUT WHO'S USING THIS LIL FACES.
> *


 Okay: the word...(Face) and the visual of this mans avatar
(ANY BODY THINKING WHAT I AM THINKING)? If I dont come out in an hour?
dial 911! Hey bigdogg you know i am burnt. The cars look outstanding as allways

you know i got nottin but luv you baby.. (no **** shit)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 6 2010, 12:30 PM~18246408
> *Okay: the word...(Face)  and the visual of this mans avatar
> (ANY BODY THINKING WHAT I AM THINKING)? If I dont come out in an hour?
> dial 911!  Hey bigdogg you know i am burnt. The cars look outstanding as allways
> 
> you know i got nottin but luv you baby..  (no **** shit)
> *


 :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

What up fool?Hey way I'm working on a grand prix-2 door 80's style.So far so good.Just hope I don't f--k up the paint.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 7 2010, 05:43 AM~18251011
> *What up fool?Hey way I'm working on a grand prix-2 door 80's style.So far so good.Just hope I don't f--k up the paint.
> *


que onda tingo so wurs the pics of it vato :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up bigdogg!     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 9 2010, 10:10 AM~18264760
> *Wats up bigdogg!          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hey wats up jr its about time u got on here :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 9 2010, 02:51 PM~18266789
> *:0 hey wats up jr its about time u got on here :biggrin:
> *


Yea i thought i would give it a try! Hopefully wen i get more projects done i will get my own thread so all you guys can whore it up for me. :biggrin: lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 9 2010, 02:38 PM~18267222
> *Yea i thought i would give it a try! Hopefully wen i get more projects done i will get my own thread so all you guys can whore it up for me. :biggrin: lol.
> *


ill be glad to with all my pics i got saved up u sent me :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18270140
> *ill be glad to with all my pics i got saved up u sent me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

I like cheerleaders !! Dont you bigdogg? :roflma








o: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 11 2010, 03:33 PM~18287011
> *I like cheerleaders !! Dont you bigdogg? :roflma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: only these kind :biggrin:  

wrong team thou


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 11 2010, 04:33 PM~18287011
> *I like cheerleaders !! Dont you bigdogg? :roflma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: cowboys homies , now that americas team :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 11 2010, 04:22 PM~18287326
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  cowboys homies , now that americas team :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

BABY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

did a visor for my 58 wat u guys :biggrin: think


----------



## Sethokc14

on page one how much would u sell that elco for?? clean builds too


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14_@Aug 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18287534
> *on page one how much would u sell that elco for?? clean builds too
> *


which one homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 11 2010, 04:57 PM~18287609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 11 2010, 05:57 PM~18287609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 11 2010, 08:01 PM~18289228
> *:twak:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: don't forget dallas too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 11 2010, 05:57 PM~18287609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats wat i like to see another Raider fan! Thanks for the back up homie! :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 03:13 AM~18290609
> *Thats wat i like to see another Raider fan! Thanks for the back up homie!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290609
> *Thats wat i like to see another Raider fan! Thanks for the back up homie!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18290791
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :tongue: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18290609
> *Thats wat i like to see another Raider fan! Thanks for the back up homie!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18290609
> *Thats wat i like to see another Raider fan! Thanks for the back up homie!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



Raiders and Dallas playin right now, GO RAIDERS!!! :wow: :wow: :guns: :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18297169
> *Raiders and Dallas playin right now, GO RAIDERS!!! :wow:  :wow:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets goo RAIDERS!!!!! Thanks for the back up Jimbo! :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 10:54 PM~18297270
> *Lets goo RAIDERS!!!!! Thanks for the back up Jimbo!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18297169
> *Raiders and Dallas playin right now, GO RAIDERS!!! :wow:  :wow:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


    nooooooooo not u too :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 12 2010, 08:00 PM~18297327
> *     nooooooooo not u too :biggrin:
> *




Cmon Frank! I LIVE in Raider country dogg!!! Its Raider nation out here maaaaaaan!!! I'm less than 10 min from the stadium!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 09:06 PM~18297403
> *Cmon Frank! I LIVE in Raider country dogg!!! Its Raider nation out here maaaaaaan!!! I'm less than 10 min from the stadium!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18297437
> *:h5:
> *



Does that make 4 of us so far?!? :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 09:12 PM~18297457
> *Does that make 4 of us so far?!? :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5:
> *


DONT LEAVE ME OUT GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 12 2010, 08:14 PM~18297478
> *DONT LEAVE ME OUT GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS.
> *




YESSSSSS!!! Never Willie!!! 5 and counting....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:06 PM~18297403
> *Cmon Frank! I LIVE in Raider country dogg!!! Its Raider nation out here maaaaaaan!!! I'm less than 10 min from the stadium!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18297559
> *   i could see ur point u live near choakland its   but still SUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span> u know the colors   thats my team :cheesy:
> *






:wow: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: :banghead: :nosad: :run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 AM~18216793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's sumthing new im workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry for the bad pics  :uh:
> *


damn homie those rimes are clean they got that monte on hit bro thats coming along nice!! :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 12 2010, 10:40 PM~18297684
> *damn homie those rimes are clean they got that monte on hit bro thats coming along nice!! :wow:
> *


Them wheels can be found in this kit bro 

EBAY # Item number:	400029169352


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 12 2010, 07:40 PM~18297684
> *damn homie those rimes are clean they got that monte on hit bro thats coming along nice!! :wow:
> *


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18297654
> *:wow:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :run:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

They are talking Don/Bigdogg, they are talking down at the old GM Promo factory!
(not ****) (promo) Don Bigdogg they are saying your one of thee under boss's of the 
Model car Mob. if not thee Godfather himself?
ME? I DONT SAY NOTHING, I JUST HAVE A QUESTION FOR THE DOGGFATER?
WHAT IS GOING TO BE THE AVATAR OF THE WEEK? NEXT WEEK ? MR IM SO 
COOL i JUST CHANGE UP EVERY OTHER DAY? :biggrin: 
just kiddin bigdogg.. (you cant wack the storyman!)


----------



## bigdogg323

forgot to post up lucielle in here


----------



## bigdogg323

one of my lost projects :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

my daughters build


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 03:26 AM~18312349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my lost projects :biggrin:
> *


Classy with the rear side windows covered!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 15 2010, 07:23 AM~18312446
> *Classy with the rear side windows covered!!
> *


X2!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18312347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post up lucielle in here
> *


A LUCY, im home! can i have it? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18312347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post up lucielle in here
> *


how do you forget to post up a duce? well maybe at 3 a.m.! is there a spanish way to say..(thigh warmers)?


----------



## Sethokc14

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2010, 05:59 PM~18287624
> *which one homie
> *


the brown one


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14_@Aug 15 2010, 03:33 PM~18315586
> *the brown one
> *


sorry homie its sold


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 08:15 AM~18313132
> *how do you forget to post up a duce? well maybe at 3 a.m.!  is there a spanish way to say..(thigh warmers)?
> *


 :biggrin:  lol.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

that duce is nice Frank!!! where you get the antennas from??


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 15 2010, 07:01 PM~18317190
> *that duce is nice Frank!!! where you get the antennas from??
> *


59 impy bro


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18312347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post up lucielle in here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18318083
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I like it.
> *


TKS JR  WAIT TILL YA SEE BETTIE


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 09:46 PM~18318240
> *TKS JR  WAIT TILL YA SEE BETTIE
> *


Wat no sneak peak?   :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 08:48 PM~18318275
> *Wat no sneak peak?      :tears:
> *


nope gonna have to wait till nxt wk :biggrin: i hope :happysad:


----------



## lonnie

nice 62 bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 15 2010, 08:59 PM~18318414
> *nice 62 bro
> *


tks homie


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 09:56 PM~18318391
> *nope gonna have to wait till nxt wk :biggrin: i hope  :happysad:
> *


Alrite.....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18318529
> *
> Alrite.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 09:46 PM~18318240
> *TKS JR  WAIT TILL YA SEE BETTIE
> *


can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 08:46 PM~18318240
> *TKS JR  WAIT TILL YA SEE BETTIE
> *


PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 16 2010, 04:57 PM~18326161
> *PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: if u wanna see it u know wur have to go :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 05:25 AM~18312347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post up lucielle in here
> *


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## chris hicks

What's up BIGDOGG? that's a nice 6duce homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18337295
> *What's up BIGDOGG? that's a nice 6duce homie!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tks chris  

wats up chris


----------



## chilly willie

Hey bigdogg these are for you from your homie jr. A little inspiration to get it done....    :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 18 2010, 02:07 AM~18340899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bigdogg these are for you from your homie jr. A little inspiration to get it done....       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


      :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup: :cheesy: 

tks jr


----------



## bugs-one

Clean 62 homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

That 62 came out nice Frank...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Aug 18 2010, 11:56 AM~18344077-->
> 
> 
> 
> Clean 62 homie. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Aug 18 2010, 12:31 PM~18344402
> *That 62 came out nice Frank...
> *


tks james


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Love the color on the 62. 


don


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2010, 03:35 PM~18345975
> *Love the color on the 62.
> don
> *


tks don


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18150518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got something to compete with this beautiful 39 ese, so dont trip homie

so ill post pix later its painted r ready just neet to build it :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 18 2010, 06:37 PM~18346949
> *i got something to compete with this beautiful 39 ese, so dont trip homie
> 
> so ill post pix  later its painted r ready just neet to build it :0  :wow:
> *





Oh snap... :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18346949
> *i got something to compete with this beautiful 39 ese, so dont trip homie
> 
> so ill post pix  later its painted r ready just neet to build it :0  :wow:
> *


 :0 PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED EMILIO! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18347468
> *:0  PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED EMILIO! :biggrin:
> *


later homies let me put it together :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18347853
> *later homies let me put it together :cheesy:
> *


wurs the pics ??? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18348901
> *wurs the pics ??? :biggrin:
> *


dont trip chocolet chip, take it to the meetting n ill take mine, :biggrin: what do u say


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18349260
> *dont trip chocolet chip, take it to the meetting n ill take mine, :biggrin:  what do u say
> *


orale no que u gonna and put it 2gether and take pics chale postem up vato :biggrin: i wanna see watcha got ese


----------



## bigdogg323

threw sum clear on bettie :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn she's wet!


----------



## bigdogg323

:yes: :naughty:


----------



## Smallz

58 looks nice so far Frank!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2010, 07:42 AM~18351232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threw sum clear on bettie :biggrin:
> *


 can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Aug 19 2010, 03:36 PM~18355457-->
> 
> 
> 
> 58 looks nice so far Frank!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks marcus
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 04:03 PM~18355706
> *can i have it :biggrin:
> *


 chale ese :biggrin: 

onta las flickas :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2010, 05:30 PM~18355892
> *tks marcus
> chale ese :biggrin:
> 
> onta las flickas  :0
> *



ill tell u what, its driving u crazy fransisco , i can feel it dog


----------



## jevries

Great lookin'models!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2010, 09:42 AM~18351232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threw sum clear on bettie :biggrin:
> *


Betti is wet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Here you go frank this is the 40 merc custom i was telling you about. One of my future project.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18362683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go frank this is the 40 merc custom i was telling you about. One of my future project.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Liar.Marvin is building it.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18312347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post up lucielle in here
> *


How much? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 20 2010, 12:16 PM~18363296
> *How much? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not for sale homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2010, 06:47 PM~18365733
> *not for sale homie
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 07:35 PM~18366316
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367206
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



Orale, I can't have it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 10:26 PM~18367220
> *Orale, I can't have it? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: nope :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2010, 11:34 PM~18367254
> *:biggrin: nope :biggrin:
> *



Well then leave me alone while I :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 10:50 AM~18362683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go frank this is the 40 merc custom i was telling you about. One of my future project.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's badass jr :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2010, 06:47 PM~18365733
> *not for sale homie
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 10:36 PM~18367263
> *Well then leave me alone while I  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18370337
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sum updates on ''bettie page 58''  

hope guys like it sorry for the shitty pics :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 21 2010, 06:42 PM~18371129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice !!!


----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18372180-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bugs-one_@Aug 21 2010, 07:31 PM~18372338
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

sum more update on bettie


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP MAN YOUR NOT FLYING THAT D2S FLAG ANYMORE??? NO SIG EITHER?? :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 23 2010, 02:29 AM~18381413
> *WHATS UP MAN YOUR NOT FLYING THAT D2S FLAG ANYMORE??? NO SIG EITHER?? :0
> *


supp fred personal stuff happening


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 23 2010, 01:53 PM~18385552
> *supp fred personal stuff happening
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2010, 10:58 PM~18399976
> *
> *


----------



## Guest

ORALE FRANK YOUR INTERIOR IS ON IT'S WAY TO YOU HOMIE.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 25 2010, 02:05 PM~18404611
> *ORALE FRANK YOUR INTERIOR IS ON IT'S WAY TO YOU HOMIE.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

this is wat the homie tingo54 hooked me up with


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wat the homie tingo54 hooked me up with
> *


daaaaammmmm!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18421362
> *daaaaammmmm!
> *


 :yes: thats wat i said :biggrin: 

supp storyman got the package :tears:


----------



## Guest

DAMN THAT INTERIOR LOOKS BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18421628
> *DAMN THAT INTERIOR LOOKS BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


simon limon :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18421628
> *DAMN THAT INTERIOR LOOKS BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN tingos!!!!! that's some nice work homie :thumbsup: when i get some extra money i'm gonna send some work out for you to hook up for me, how much would it cost for one of those nice jobs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2010, 04:03 AM~18374390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wat the homie tingo54 hooked me up with
> *


Thats badass. 
What car is it for?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wat the homie tingo54 hooked me up with
> *


its nice, can i have it :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 27 2010, 03:08 PM~18422949
> *Thats badass.
> What car is it for?
> *












this one :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:13 PM~18422974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one :biggrin:
> *


can i have this one to


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 03:16 PM~18422992
> *can i have this one to
> *


 :nono: :nono: chale' ese :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:18 PM~18423005
> *:nono:  :nono: chale' ese :biggrin:
> *



u cuold always build anotherone franky


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 03:27 PM~18423077
> *u cuold always build anotherone franky
> *


 :nono: :nosad: one of a kind vato 

u can build a better one than mines vato :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here emilio just for u :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 27 2010, 04:08 PM~18422949
> *Thats badass.
> What car is it for?
> *


Wat he said????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 27 2010, 11:28 PM~18426161
> *Wat he said????
> *


its either 4 the stripped 64 or new project have'nt got it yet its on its way


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

hey bigdogg323
Alot of us rollerz have been watching you disrespect kustombuilder.We dont appreciate you acting like a little kid.Please knock your crap off or you will have bigger issues that you can handle......


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS FOR BUMPING MY THREAD UP FELLAS :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

GOOD HEAVENS PEOPLE! LETS PRETEND TO BE RATIONAL ADULTS?  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

WHAT UP FOOL?HEY DID YOU END UP USING THE GUTS ON YOUR 64 OR YOU GONNA PAINT THE KIT I SENT YOU CARNAL?

HEY CARNAL JUST KEEP MOVONG AHEAD.YOU ARE WHO YOU ARE.YOU DO GREAT WORK HOMIE.YOU NEED A CLUB TO PROVE WHAT YOU CAN DO.

YOUR NAME SAYS IT ALL,BIGDOGG.


----------



## Guest

MY BAD ON THE TYPO.
MEANT TO SAY THAT YOU **DON'T** NEED A CLUB TO PROVE YOURSELF


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 9 2010, 11:18 AM~18525392
> *WHAT UP FOOL?HEY DID YOU END UP USING THE GUTS ON YOUR 64 OR YOU GONNA PAINT THE KIT I SENT YOU CARNAL?
> 
> HEY CARNAL JUST KEEP MOVONG AHEAD.YOU ARE WHO YOU ARE.YOU DO GREAT WORK HOMIE.YOU DONT NEED A CLUB TO PROVE WHAT YOU CAN DO.
> 
> YOUR NAME SAYS IT ALL,BIGDOGG.
> *


supp tingo im a paint the kit bro itll be out soon and gracias por las palabras carnal  needed them


----------



## sneekyg909

PAGE 1-42 LOTS OF CLEAN BUILDS AND MADD SKILLZ :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 15 2010, 12:31 AM~18572569
> *PAGE 1-42 LOTS OF CLEAN BUILDS AND MADD SKILLZ :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE  :nicoderm:
> *


TKS CEASER I APRECIATE IT BRO


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave: WHERE YOU AT ?


----------



## darkside customs

Cmon Frank, dont hold out on us.... I know you got something cookin up over there....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Oct 4 2010, 12:13 PM~18732725-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: WHERE YOU AT ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIGHT HERE BRO SUPP CEASER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Oct 4 2010, 12:17 PM~18732765
> *Cmon Frank, dont hold out on us.... I know you got something cookin up over there....
> *


WHO ME LOL........ :biggrin: I GOT SUMTHING COMING SOON


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2010, 01:17 PM~18732765
> *Cmon Frank, dont hold out on us.... I know you got something cookin up over there....
> *


hel lyeh he does iv seen it its bad ass james, :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2010, 02:17 PM~18732765
> *Cmon Frank, dont hold out on us.... I know you got something cookin up over there....
> *


x2 post up some pics you hold out :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 4 2010, 04:44 PM~18734368
> *hel lyeh he does iv seen it its bad ass james,  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know... Ive seen it also (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

c'mon fellas its not that good :biggrin: its just alil sumthing i've been workin on


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2010, 08:43 PM~18736139
> *c'mon fellas its not that good  :biggrin: its just alil sumthing i've been workin on
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18736139
> *c'mon fellas its not that good  :biggrin: its just alil sumthing i've been workin on
> *


bla bla bla bla.... you know the D R I L I O FOOLIO! THAT MEANS (DRILL FOOL)
PIC'S OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN,,,
WE DONT WANT KNOW CO-SIGNERS! SHOW US THE KNOOOKIE!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2010, 09:59 PM~18738338
> *bla bla bla bla.... you know the D R I L I O  FOOLIO!  THAT MEANS (DRILL FOOL)
> PIC'S OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN,,,
> WE DONT WANT KNOW CO-SIGNERS! SHOW US THE KNOOOKIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOON MR. MARKIE D ITS NOT READY YET :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

:uh:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18738338
> *bla bla bla bla.... you know the D R I L I O  FOOLIO!  THAT MEANS (DRILL FOOL)
> PIC'S OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN,,,
> WE DONT WANT KNOW CO-SIGNERS! SHOW US THE KNOOOKIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18423146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here emilio just for u :biggrin:
> *



dam i like the top :cheesy: , reverse sun roof and shaved top


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 5 2010, 08:26 AM~18740445
> *dam i like the top  :cheesy: , reverse sun roof and shaved top
> *


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

ok idk much about ratrods but here's wat i came up with so far 
hope u guys like it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's alil sumthing i've been workin on lately nothing much :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

this is wat i've done to it so far nothing big hope u guys like it


----------



## bigdogg323

ALTERED EGO


























THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

THE FRAME IM A USE FOR IT  (ITS FROM THE CHEZOOM KIT :biggrin: )


----------



## bigdogg323

THATS IT FOR NOW THANKS FOR LOOKIN


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18742962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok idk much about ratrods but here's wat i came up with so far
> hope u guys like it :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD FRANK CAN I HAVE IT?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18743174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's alil sumthing i've been workin on lately nothing much  :biggrin:
> *


SICK WORK AS ALWAYS FRANK.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam frank those rides r looking sick, great job bigdogg :wow: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 5 2010, 03:41 PM~18743878
> *dam frank those rides r looking sick, great job bigdogg :wow:  :0
> *


Can I have them? :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 5 2010, 05:41 PM~18743878
> *dam frank those rides r looking sick, great job bigdogg :wow:  :0
> *


x2.... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sneekyg909

I SAID IT BEFORE ''MADD SKILLZ'' :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Yea Frank.... Those 2 are bad ass projects.... youre doin a great job on the Rat as well...


----------



## bigdogg323

..THANKS ALOT GUYS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS REALLY APRECIATED  


NOW LETS SEE IF I FINISH THEM LOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 02:08 PM~18743174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's alil sumthing i've been workin on lately nothing much  :biggrin:
> *


This is bad ass Frank!!! Now........




























Can I have it???? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18743300
> *ALTERED EGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


 wow thats some futuristic bat mobile movie type lowrider shit.. its like a rolls 
royce out of some comic book shit... Like remember that movie
(league of extraordinary gentlemen) that car that nemo dude made! 
thumbs up bigdogg!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 5 2010, 07:56 PM~18746692
> *This is bad ass Frank!!! Now........
> Can I have it???? :biggrin:
> *


tks jorge  and no u cant have it lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18746774
> *wow thats some futuristic bat mobile movie type lowrider shit.. its like a rolls
> royce out of some comic book shit...  Like remember that movie
> (league of extraordinary gentlemen) that car that nemo dude made!
> thumbs up bigdogg!
> *


tks markie  told u it was'nt ready :uh: but im glad u liked it bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18743300
> *ALTERED EGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:
> *



BREAK YOSELF FOO!!!


----------



## Guest

ABOUT TIME YOU PUT THE ROLLS ON HERE.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 8 2010, 07:18 AM~18766019
> *ABOUT TIME YOU PUT THE ROLLS ON HERE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18743300
> *ALTERED EGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


Man bigdogg that Rat Rod has a wicked chop on it . I like it alot. And wat can i say about that rolls..................................................................SICK ASS WORK BRO that is off the hook.

























CAN I HAVE IT.... Need i say more     :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Dang that looks like :THE CAR"


----------



## chris hicks

looking good bigdogg keep up the good work homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn! That's gonna need a V16 or a twin turbo V12 maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18777722
> *Damn! That's gonna need a V16 or a twin turbo V12 maybe....  :biggrin:
> *


idk yet wat engine im a go with but i might go with that sidewinder engine i think its a V12 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 10 2010, 12:32 PM~18777427
> *Dang that looks like :THE CAR"
> *


You must be old like me to remember "THE CAR" :roflmao: , Its does look similar though...THE CAR is sinister.

Nice mods on that Rolls Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 10 2010, 07:03 PM~18779118
> *idk yet wat engine im a go with but i might go with that sidewinder engine i think its a V12  :wow:
> *


Hey frank, id go with the allison engine like the one highlander used on the duesenberg.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:13 PM~18779196
> *Hey frank, id go with the allison engine like the one highlander used on the duesenberg.
> *


wat kit does it come in ???? :happysad: 

and tks jorge i member tha movie too that was one badass car thou. but it does look it huh :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 10 2010, 07:22 PM~18779275
> *wat kit does it come in ???? :happysad:
> 
> and tks jorge i member tha movie too that was one badass car thou. but it does look it huh  :biggrin:
> *



They come in the amt competition parts pack


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18743300
> *ALTERED EGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


fucking sick


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 01:09 AM~18780839
> *fucking sick
> *


X2 That things crazy!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe+Oct 10 2010, 09:22 PM~18780559-->
> 
> 
> 
> They come in the amt competition parts pack
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll checkem out dave thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 10:09 PM~18780839
> *fucking sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Oct 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18781004
> *X2 That things crazy!!
> *


tks alot fellas  

and to think i thought nobody was gonna like it. cause u cant do shit with these rolls lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, that rolls looks sick bro.... Ill hit you up later bro.... just been working alot and dont have time to answer texts sometimes....


----------



## machio

Ye Big Dog,that's a smooth lookin wip,gansta,classy,low low..


----------



## machio




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 11 2010, 04:09 AM~18779165
> *You must be old like me to remember "THE CAR" :roflmao: , Its does look similar though...THE CAR is sinister.
> 
> Nice mods on that Rolls Frank :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 12:07 PM~18784118
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: it does kinda looks like mine lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 11 2010, 11:37 AM~18783887
> *Ye Big Dog,that's a smooth lookin wip,gansta,classy,low low..
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18421320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wat the homie tingo54 hooked me up with
> *


Dang I'm sorry Frankie,I just got hip on biscuit tuck,so it'll be added on next one if you want me too.Yes with front seats.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 01:07 PM~18784118
> *
> 
> 
> *


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE THAT MOVIE.LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 14 2010, 07:50 AM~18807805
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE THAT MOVIE.LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 14 2010, 04:49 AM~18807801
> *Dang I'm sorry Frankie,I just got hip on biscuit tuck,so it'll be added on next one if you want me too.Yes with front seats.
> *


  fo sho tingo


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's some more pics of The Car


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 11:41 AM~18810542
> *Here's some more pics of The Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## MAZDAT

Do you have another Rolls grill like the one on your build?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18811582
> *Do you have another Rolls grill like the one on your build?
> *


NOT SURE LET ME CHECK BRO  DO U NEED ONE?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 14 2010, 05:17 PM~18813267
> *NOT SURE LET ME CHECK BRO   DO U NEED ONE?
> *


Yeah, LMK, Thanx Frank


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18816228
> *Yeah, LMK, Thanx Frank
> *


hey jorge i looked and i don't have another one sorry! homie :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 17 2010, 05:01 PM~18835144
> *hey jorge i looked and i don't have another one sorry! homie  :happysad:
> *


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## bigdogg323

here's an update on my rolls :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18743300
> *ALTERED EGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUR U GO FELLAS WAT U WANTED TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


Oh damn my lincoln just shit itself.
I mean really theres glue and bondo everywhere and its hiding in the corner.

LOL this is bad ass bro


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 02:48 PM~18742962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok idk much about ratrods but here's wat i came up with so far
> hope u guys like it :biggrin:
> *



for not knowing much about rat rods or traditional hot rods your off to a great start bro. Stance is just right. Trow a triple carbed flatty in it that would be sick. Feel free to hit me up if you need any info on trad hot rods cause thats all i tend to build :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 25 2010, 05:37 PM~18906479
> *for not knowing much about rat rods or traditional hot rods your off to a great start bro. Stance is just right. Trow a triple carbed flatty in it that would be sick. Feel free to hit me up if you need any info on trad hot rods cause thats all i tend to build :biggrin:
> *


TKS ALOT BRO HAD ALIL HELP FROM MY HOMIE WONDERBREAD THOU :biggrin: 

AND I'M DEFENTLY GONNA ASK FOR UR HELP


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 25 2010, 03:28 PM~18905259
> *Oh damn my lincoln just shit itself.
> I mean really theres glue and bondo everywhere and its hiding in the corner.
> 
> LOL this is bad ass bro
> *


TKS KEVIN


----------



## bigdogg323

here's an update on my ratrod i shortened the grill to fit evenly with the body style i'm with :biggrin: oh hinged the door but that's gonna change soon


----------



## bigdogg323

these 2 r back on the bench and gettin done :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is this for real..i mean this is why OG's dont come on here now...drop the bullshit twatwaffle. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i saw it earlier and thought it would die off..but obviously some ass clown wants to add complete fucking idiot to his resume'.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18907445
> *i saw it earlier and thought it would die off..but obviously some ass clown wants to add complete fucking idiot to his resume'.
> *


at first shined it off but wen he posted those i was like wtf :angry: wat is his problem was :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 25 2010, 01:39 PM~18903698
> *i like your trailer. you should build a model of it and add trailer hitches to your model cars to tow it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mr. down by law,are you dissing my on my homie FRANK.If you don't like his work then just stay off his thread.You pulling some hole ass shit.I tell you what start a model thread on here so we can get on it & give you props since you're not giving any.NOT EVERYBODY ON HERE IS A HATER LIKE THE WAY YOU ACTING.BUT, SOMETIMES PEEPS WHO ACT LIKE YOU HAVE A HOMIE JUST LIKE HIM.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 12:43 PM~18902868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update on my rolls  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18906697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 r back on the bench and gettin done  :biggrin:
> *


where'd the supremes come from big dogg?! starliner kit?! :happysad:


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Oct 25 2010, 06:52 PM~18906610-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update on my ratrod i shortened the grill to fit evenly with the body style i'm with :biggrin: oh hinged the door but that's gonna change soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18906697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 r back on the bench and gettin done  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro you laying down the law now on some bad ass kustoms and rods. Diggin all of them i dont think i could pick a favorite. Love that merc rachero


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 26 2010, 06:04 PM~18916654
> *where'd the supremes come from big dogg?! starliner kit?! :happysad:
> *


hey hock i reallly don't know where i gottem from a friend of mine had gave me a bag of parts and those wer in there lol.... but i'll ask him from wat kit there from if u want to know


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 26 2010, 06:35 PM~18916942
> *damn bro you laying down the law now on some bad ass kustoms and rods. Diggin all of them i dont think i could pick a favorite. Love that merc rachero
> *


TKS ALOT BRO  

AND THAT MERC IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES TOO


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18918659
> *TKS ALOT BRO
> 
> AND THAT MERC IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES TOO
> *


Can I have it? :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

O.O those are some cleannnn whips!!!


----------



## 408models

rides r lookin sik bro, nice work


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2010, 09:51 PM~18918576
> *hey hock i reallly don't know where i gottem from a friend of mine had gave me a bag of parts and those wer in there lol.... but i'll ask him from wat kit there from if u want to know
> *


 :wow: :0 yes please!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18926030
> *:wow:  :0 yes please!!
> *


----------



## chris hicks

looking good homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Oct 27 2010, 01:09 PM~18923525
> *O.O those are some cleannnn whips!!!
> *


TKS HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 27 2010, 06:29 PM~18926199
> *looking good homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


TKS CHRIS


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:52 PM~18906610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update on my ratrod i shortened the grill to fit evenly with the body style i'm with :biggrin: oh hinged the door but that's gonna change soon
> *


damn homie this model looks clean im diggin this shit! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 27 2010, 06:35 PM~18926271
> *damn homie this model looks clean im diggin this shit! :wow:
> *


TKS ALOT HOMIE  

BUT ITS NOT GONNA LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE I'M MAKING SUM MINOR CHANGES ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i was bored the other day and did this :biggrin: 



















then i did this 2 days ago for it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

this is an old project i did that had a tragic accident but i hope i will redo it soon


----------



## Models IV Life

SEE I KNEW YOU WEREN'T "RETIRING"..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SAY BYE BYE TO YOUR LS MONTE HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18941225
> *SEE I KNEW YOU WEREN'T "RETIRING"..LOL :biggrin:
> *


NOT JUST YET FRED :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 29 2010, 01:22 PM~18941687
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SAY BYE BYE TO YOUR LS MONTE HOMIE
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2010, 10:00 AM~18940360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored the other day and did this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i did this 2 days ago for it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMM YOUR ON A MISSION PERRO.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 29 2010, 05:28 PM~18943282
> *:0 DAMM YOUR ON A MISSION PERRO.
> *


chale' vato im just tryin to still have sum fun


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2010, 11:03 AM~18940376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an old project i did that had a tragic accident but i hope i will redo it soon
> *


 :wow:  i guess PT's aren't just a girls daily driver anymore?! looks good!! now finish er up!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 30 2010, 08:15 PM~18949968
> *:wow:   i guess PT's aren't just a girls daily driver anymore?! looks good!! now finish er up!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOCK THIS ONE IS GETTIN TOTALY REDONE GONNA STRIP IT AD SUM NEW MODS FRESH PAINT HOPEFULLY SUNWHERE NXT YR IT'LL DONE FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas since alot of people r building bomb suburbans and panels i thought i be different and start sumthing i have'nt seen one built yet this a ''CANOPY EXPRESS'' the lost bomb u don't see of often :biggrin: so here's mine that i started doing


tks for lookin


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 12:21 PM~19034328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas since alot of people r building bomb suburbans and panels i thought i be different and start sumthing i have'nt seen one built yet this a ''CANOPY EXPRESS'' the lost bomb u don't see of often :biggrin: so here's mine that i started doing
> tks for lookin
> *


bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 10 2010, 11:23 AM~19034340
> *bad ass
> *


tks bro


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 12:21 PM~19034328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas since alot of people r building bomb suburbans and panels i thought i be different and start sumthing i have'nt seen one built yet this a ''CANOPY EXPRESS'' the lost bomb u don't see of often :biggrin: so here's mine that i started doing
> tks for lookin
> *


 OKAY NOW I WANT TO GET A PANEL DONE... I LOVE THE CUTS YOU ADDED.. iM THINKING ALL KIND OF SHIT WITH IT OPEN LIKE THAT.. ALMOST LIKE AN 
OLD HEARST...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 AM~19034328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas since alot of people r building bomb suburbans and panels i thought i be different and start sumthing i have'nt seen one built yet this a ''CANOPY EXPRESS'' the lost bomb u don't see of often :biggrin: so here's mine that i started doing
> tks for lookin
> *


 :0 :0 BIGPERRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 09:44 AM~19064645
> *:0  :0 BIGPERRO. :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS EDDIE


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Frank, that PT is forking awesome bro. You can send that to my house when you get done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 15 2010, 06:34 AM~19070825
> *Frank, that PT is forking awesome bro.  You can send that to my house when you get done with it  :biggrin:
> *


Nope, send it to my house ! :biggrin: 






Great work homie !


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18902868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update on my rolls  :biggrin:
> *


 one of my favorites mang!!! reminds me of that maybach that was in the jay z video xlireo or something ?


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT FELLAS FOR THE COMPS BUT THAT PT IS STAYIN WITH ME :biggrin: TO MUCH HISTORY AND WILL BE READY SOON  


AND DUTCHMAN IT'S ONE OF MY FAVORITES TOO BRO AND TKS HOMIE


----------



## machio

I see U getin Down Big Dogg,that kit is a on another level..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 15 2010, 09:45 AM~19072242
> *I see U getin Down Big Dogg,that kit is a on another level..
> *


TKS MACHIO IDK ABOUT ANOTHER LEVEL I'M JUST TRYIN TO WORK MY MAGIC ON IT AND SEE WHAT I CAN COME WITH CARNAL I HOPE IT TURNS OUT NICE WHEN IT'S DONE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2010, 05:31 PM~19075661
> *TKS MACHIO IDK ABOUT ANOTHER LEVEL I'M JUST TRYIN TO WORK MY MAGIC ON IT AND SEE WHAT I CAN COME WITH CARNAL I HOPE IT TURNS OUT NICE WHEN IT'S DONE
> *


I know it will fool.


----------



## kykustoms

some cools projects that is easily the coolest pt cruiser ive ever seen


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 16 2010, 08:03 AM~19081314
> *some cools projects that is easily the coolest pt cruiser ive ever seen
> *


X2


----------



## MAZDAT

Nice custom work on your builds Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

that "Altered Ego" is on some shit!


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT I APRECIATE ALL THE COMPS ON MY PROJECTS HOPEFULLY THEY WILL BE DONE SOON  


I WILL BE POSTIN UP PICS SOON OF MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58'' SHE'S ALL DONE AND READY TO SHOW I HOPE U GUYS WILL LIKE IT TKS :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 16 2010, 05:40 PM~19086077
> *TKS ALOT I APRECIATE ALL THE COMPS ON MY PROJECTS HOPEFULLY THEY WILL BE DONE SOON
> I WILL BE POSTIN UP PICS SOON OF MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58'' SHE'S ALL DONE AND READY TO SHOW I HOPE U GUYS WILL LIKE IT TKS  :happysad:
> *


Looking good Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

On Bette Page 58, like someone told me earlier today...Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 05:48 PM~19086128
> *Looking good Frank :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> On Bette Page 58, like someone told me earlier today...Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TKS JORGE  

AS SOON AS I GO GET SUM INTERNET ACESS I WILL POST THEM UP IM ON MY CHEAP FONE RT NOW :uh: :biggrin: BUT THEYLL UP BRO


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 AM~19034328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas since alot of people r building bomb suburbans and panels i thought i be different and start sumthing i have'nt seen one built yet this a ''CANOPY EXPRESS'' the lost bomb u don't see of often :biggrin: so here's mine that i started doing
> tks for lookin
> *


AT FIRST I WASNT SURE WHAT THIS WAS GOING TO BE....BUT AFTER A LITTLE RESEARCH....I FOUND THIS...



























AND I LIKE IT :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 18 2010, 05:27 PM~19104981
> *AT FIRST I WASNT SURE WHAT THIS WAS GOING TO BE....BUT AFTER A LITTLE RESEARCH....I FOUND THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I LIKE IT  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :nicoderm:
> *


SICK!! :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 18 2010, 05:27 PM~19104981
> *AT FIRST I WASNT SURE WHAT THIS WAS GOING TO BE....BUT AFTER A LITTLE RESEARCH....I FOUND THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I LIKE IT  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 18 2010, 06:31 PM~19105483
> *SICK!! :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's an update on my 41 pick up should be done soon


----------



## bigdogg323

AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin: 









OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
HOPE YALL LIKE IT :happysad: 


COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD


----------



## MKD904

Looks good Frank.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2010, 08:25 PM~19156320
> *Looks good Frank.
> *


X-2 BRO LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 05:47 PM~19155957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT  :happysad:
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD
> *


BAD ASS FRANK. CAN I HAVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Nov 24 2010, 06:25 PM~19156320-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Frank.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 06:26 PM~19156342
> *X-2 BRO LOOKS GOOD!
> *


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 24 2010, 06:27 PM~19156345
> *BAD ASS FRANK. CAN I HAVE IT! :biggrin:
> *


gracias eddie  


chale' vato :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

All the builds are lookin good Frank can't wait to see them done :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 06:30 PM~19156369
> *gracias eddie
> chale' vato :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :uh: :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Frank!!! :wow: That 58 is beautiful!! :wow: Nice work on it bro!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 08:47 PM~19155957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT  :happysad:
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD
> *


bad ass build homie, i can only say one thing and that's DAMN (U DID UR THING BIGG DOGG)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Nov 24 2010, 06:35 PM~19156411-->
> 
> 
> 
> All the builds are lookin good Frank can't wait to see them done :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:57 PM~19156634
> *Frank!!! :wow:  That 58 is beautiful!! :wow:  Nice work on it bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-willskie187_@Nov 24 2010, 07:07 PM~19156735
> *bad ass build homie, i can only say one thing and that's DAMN (U DID UR THING BIGG DOGG)
> *


TKS ALOT FELLLAS I APRECIATE IT ALL THE GOOD COMPS uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Straight outa the park ! Home freakin run bro !

ThaT '58 Is killin' it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 07:31 PM~19156973
> *Straight outa the park ! Home freakin run bro !
> 
> ThaT '58  Is killin' it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TKS ALOT TREND


----------



## bigdogg323

FORGOT THIS PIC :biggrin:


SORRY ALIL BLURRY FONE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 09:47 PM~19155957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT  :happysad:
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD
> *



Looks Bad ass Frank!!! Are them the pescos I sent you? Either way that set up is sick.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 08:47 PM~19155957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT  :happysad:
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD
> *


very nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 24 2010, 08:07 PM~19157432
> *Looks Bad ass Frank!!! Are them the pescos I sent you? Either way that set up is sick.
> *


tks alot darren  


and :yes: :yes: :naughty: those r ur pumps bro  
told u i was gonna use them and show them :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 08:14 PM~19157525
> *very nice!!
> *


tks brother i apreciate it


----------



## 65rivi

Damn DOGG, that is beautiful!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I knew you said they were going in a 58. I love it bro, Great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

yo Frankie,rides lookin killer.keep it commin.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 25 2010, 09:43 AM~19161653
> *yo Frankie,rides lookin killer.keep it commin.
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Nov 24 2010, 08:50 PM~19157792-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn DOGG, that is beautiful!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks raul
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:59 PM~19157871
> *I knew you said they were going in a 58. I love it bro, Great job!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told u bro  tks again
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Nov 25 2010, 08:32 AM~19161060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin: 

comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:


----------



## 65rivi

Damn Dogg! That's gonna be crazy!


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 sick!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 12:33 PM~19190933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin:
> 
> comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:
> *


PONY KILLA LOOKS SICK BIGPERRO!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 12:33 PM~19190933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin:
> 
> comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:
> *



Looking pretty nice Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 29 2010, 07:46 PM~19195116
> *Looking pretty nice Frank :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tks jorge


----------



## dig_derange

:0 best damn camaro I've seen yet 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 That's clean bro


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 01:33 PM~19190933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin:
> 
> comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:
> *


 :wow: bad ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

impressive concept. i wanna see it done!


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS ON THE COMPS  AND SLAMMED I WANNA SEE IT DONE TOO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 1 2010, 04:47 PM~19212392
> *TKS FELLAS ON THE COMPS   AND SLAMMED I WANNA SEE IT DONE TOO BRO :biggrin:
> *


 yeh bigdogg i want to see it done to, you and kb r neck to neck on not finishing ur models hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha   :0 :0 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:50 PM~19215427
> *yeh bigdogg i want to see it done to, you and kb r neck to neck on not finishing ur models hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha     :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

what color you gonna paint it fool?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 1 2010, 01:35 PM~19209810
> *:0 best damn camaro I've seen yet
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AGREED!! SICK WORK..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 03:46 PM~19210776
> *:wow: bad ass
> *


Yeah it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Update pics hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:52 PM~19266916
> *Update pics hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


SOON BRO  GONNA DO SUM MORE CHANGES ON IT :biggrin:  

AND TKS TREND AND JAREL FOR THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 7 2010, 08:58 PM~19268786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Scur-rape-init


God damn!! All them ninjas!! They must be waitin on some progress pics too :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 12:33 PM~19190933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin:
> 
> comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:
> *


BAD ASSS!! ONE QUESTION THOUGH, CAN I HAVE IT? OOOOPS THAT YOUR LINE SORRY VATO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## machio

Sup Bigg Dogg,Maro lookin Tuff homie...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 11 2010, 03:27 PM~19302497
> *Sup Bigg Dogg,Maro lookin Tuff homie...
> *


tks alot machio  




i'll post sum update pics of it soon gotta finish sum stuff on it first :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 10 2010, 05:13 AM~19290782
> *:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Scur-rape-init
> God damn!! All them ninjas!! They must be waitin on some progress pics too :wow:
> *


 :0 DAMN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 09:29 PM~19304788
> *:wow:
> *


  :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 11 2010, 03:14 PM~19302432
> *BAD ASSS!! ONE QUESTION THOUGH, CAN I HAVE IT? OOOOPS THAT YOUR LINE SORRY VATO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's an update on the ''pony killer'' maro 
u might notice sum changes on it lol.... and also did sum side ports too and made dum rings for the rims :biggrin: hope u like tks for looking enjoy


----------



## bigdogg323

here's the rings i did too fit any hh or same size :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good frank


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 14 2010, 01:35 PM~19325324
> *lookin good frank
> *


tks roni


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 03:34 PM~19325316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the rings i did too fit any hh or same size  :biggrin:
> *


 Too fuckin sweet


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 01:32 PM~19325285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's an update on the ''pony killer'' maro
> u might notice sum changes on it lol.... and also did sum side ports too and made dum rings for the rims  :biggrin: hope u like tks for looking enjoy
> *


NICE JOB BIGPERRO.


----------



## sneekyg909

NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HONCHO

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 02:32 PM~19325285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's an update on the ''pony killer'' maro
> u might notice sum changes on it lol.... and also did sum side ports too and made dum rings for the rims  :biggrin: hope u like tks for looking enjoy
> *




:wow: let the creativity flow bro..u just confirmed what i always thought..chevy should drop a t top version..good shit..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Dec 14 2010, 01:58 PM~19325541-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks ceaser
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HONCHO_@Dec 14 2010, 01:59 PM~19325544
> *:wow: let the creativity flow bro..u just confirmed what i always thought..chevy should drop a t top version..good shit..
> *


tks honcho  i think they should too


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 14 2010, 01:47 PM~19325453-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too fuckin sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2010, 01:51 PM~19325482
> *NICE JOB BIGPERRO.
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 02:34 PM~19325316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the rings i did too fit any hh or same size  :biggrin:
> *


now I see what all fuss was about! this shit looks good. bro..
the t-top is a really nice touch. I can see these rims on a few others too..
starting with a dodge challanger.. big ups avatar man! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 03:32 PM~19325285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's an update on the ''pony killer'' maro
> u might notice sum changes on it lol.... and also did sum side ports too and made dum rings for the rims  :biggrin: hope u like tks for looking enjoy
> *


 :biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeet bigdogg


----------



## Guest

que onda wey,you feeling better fool.or you still out of it.


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 15 2010, 09:28 PM~19339414-->
> 
> 
> 
> now I see what all fuss was about!  this shit looks good. bro..
> the t-top is a really nice touch.  I can see these rims on a few others too..
> starting with a dodge challanger.. big ups avatar man! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks markie these r getting casted homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by just [email protected] 15 2010, 10:06 PM~19339758
> *:biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeet bigdogg
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 07:08 AM~19350921
> *que onda wey,you feeling better fool.or you still out of it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm feelin alot better now tingo tks for askin homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2010, 12:47 AM~19358880
> *:biggrin:
> *


supp markie :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 18 2010, 06:09 AM~19359467
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0
> *


  


I'LL POST SUM MORE UPDATES SOON ON HOW IT LOOKS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

maro looks killer bro


----------



## jimbo

Pony Killer is SIIIICKNESSSSS brother!!!! Diggin the WIDE BODY...... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:36 PM~19363243
> *Pony Killer is SIIIICKNESSSSS brother!!!! Diggin the WIDE BODY...... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!! CAN I HAVE IT? :rofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 09:27 PM~19363177
> *
> I'LL POST SUM MORE UPDATES SOON ON HOW IT LOOKS NOW  :biggrin:
> *



You know what I'm lookin for outta this thread  

Progress, Progress, Progress!!!!


And some builds shipped to my doorstep :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 18 2010, 07:02 PM~19363986
> *X2!! CAN I HAVE IT? :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 18 2010, 07:02 PM~19363986
> *X2!! CAN I HAVE IT? :rofl:
> *


SIMON ESE  IF U LET ME HAVE THAT 66 RAG UR DOING :cheesy: :0 LMFAO............. :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 08:03 PM~19364426
> *SIMON ESE   IF U LET ME HAVE THAT 66 RAG UR DOING  :cheesy:  :0 LMFAO............. :wow:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 18 2010, 08:06 PM~19364449
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

smooth bigdogg, killer camaro homie thats one of a kind keep pics coming. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19364616
> *smooth bigdogg, killer camaro homie thats one of a kind keep pics coming.  :0
> *


TKS ALOT GIL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 11:34 AM~19325316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the rings i did too fit any hh or same size  :biggrin:
> *


aluminum?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 12:51 AM~19365900
> *aluminum?
> *


NOPE PLASTIC BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's an update on the maro made sum changes on it hope u like it  




















even did a new grill for it wat u guys think


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That is PHAWKING killer! :wow: You sendin it to me for Christmas?? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 05:50 AM~19401590
> *That is PHAWKING killer! :wow:  You sendin it to me for Christmas?? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


X2. Looking wicked.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 06:50 AM~19401590
> *That is PHAWKING killer! :wow:  You sendin it to me for Christmas?? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 yea but the wheels are coming hear.. :biggrin: that shit is bad Bigdogg..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did a set of t-tops on mine a few months back, even got the clear lenses from the 78 T/A firebird to fit it...

this ones lookin just badass man, and ill have to steal ur grille idea, gonna do sumthin like that to my camaro wagon.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU VATO FROM YOUR HOMMY LATIN :burn:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 05:50 AM~19401590
> *That is PHAWKING killer! :wow:  You sendin it to me for Christmas?? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


tks alot scrape  but this one is stayin here for christmas homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 06:02 AM~19401319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !


----------



## sneekyg909

looking good :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 07:04 PM~19404851
> *tks alot scrape   but this one is stayin here for christmas homie :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Damn, and it would look so good under my Christmas tree. :roflmao: 

Cant wait to see how this sumbish turns out bro!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 03:02 AM~19401319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update on the maro made sum changes on it hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a new grill for it wat u guys think
> *




Wide body looks BADDASS Frank!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

that camaro is wicked!! i like the grill for sure!! you doing somethin like a 1 piece tail light out back?! :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 01:33 PM~19190933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my new project ''the pony killer'' maro :biggrin:
> 
> comments are welcomed good or bad :happysad:
> *


THATS GONE BE SICK AS FUCK MAAFACCA!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

here's the rings i did too fit any hh or same size :biggrin:
[/quote]

I LIKE THIS RIMS BETTER FRANK...WHERE THEY COME FROM? CAN I HAVE THEM?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Dec 23 2010, 07:07 AM~19401885-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2. Looking wicked.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:32 AM~19402007
> *yea but the wheels are coming hear.. :biggrin:  that shit is bad Bigdogg..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:41 AM~19402046
> *i did a set of t-tops on mine a few months back, even got the clear lenses from the 78 T/A firebird to fit it...
> 
> this ones lookin just badass man, and ill have to steal ur grille idea, gonna do sumthin like that to my camaro wagon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 23 2010, 03:14 PM~19404903
> *nice !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 03:20 PM~19404950
> *looking good  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:44 PM~19405853
> *Wide body looks BADDASS Frank!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:48 PM~19406277
> *that camaro is wicked!! i like the grill for sure!! you doing somethin like a 1 piece tail light out back?! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 23 2010, 08:34 PM~19407257
> *THATS GONE BE SICK AS FUCK MAAFACCA!!!!
> *


tks alot fellas for all the good comments i apreciate it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 03:25 PM~19404992
> *:uh:  Damn, and it would look so good under my Christmas tree. :roflmao:
> 
> Cant wait to see how this sumbish turns out bro!
> *


but it'll look better under mines bro  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT'S KUSTOM FRANK. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 04:48 PM~19414035
> *NOW THAT'S KUSTOM  FRANK. LOOKING GOOD.
> *


tks eddie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 08:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


:0 damn it bro!! super bad ass work outta this topic..... Makes me wanna :wow: :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


this is some sick work frank ( can i have it ) ill trade u some resin 13 inch rims for it lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 25 2010, 09:54 AM~19417764
> *this is some sick work frank ( can i have it ) ill trade u some resin 13 inch rims for it lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :run: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 25 2010, 07:51 AM~19417211
> *:0 damn it bro!! super bad ass work outta this topic..... Makes me wanna  :wow:  :0
> *


TKS ALOT BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Dec 25 2010, 09:54 AM~19417764-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is some sick work frank ( can i have it ) ill trade u some resin 13 inch rims for it lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks homie but chale :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Dec 25 2010, 01:59 PM~19419080
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :run:  :wow:
> *


 :naughty: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *




SICK FRANK!!! PUUTIN IN WERK!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Show us them headlights vato...


----------



## jimbo

Woops, okay you just did lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 01:00 PM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


 76 monte style sick shit bigdawg


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 26 2010, 11:05 AM~19423361
> *76 monte style sick shit bigdawg
> *


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Dec 26 2010, 11:00 AM~19423329-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK FRANK!!! PUUTIN IN WERK!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Show us them headlights vato...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks jimmy
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Dec 26 2010, 11:01 AM~19423335
> * Woops, okay you just did lol.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :ninja: :sprint: :tongue:


----------



## MKD904

Looks great Frank. You got a lot of really nice projects...need to get some of them wrapped up.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 11:20 AM~19423465
> *Looks great Frank. You got a lot of really nice projects...need to get some of them wrapped up.
> *


tks mike  i know i need to start finishing sum of them up :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 11:00 AM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


FACELIFT CAME OUT DOPE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 12:00 PM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


I DID THE SAME MOD LAST NIGHT ON THE SAME CAR USING GOON CAR HEADLIGHTS....  GET OUT OF MY HEAD...


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 12:00 PM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 12:38 PM~19423987
> *FACELIFT CAME OUT DOPE!
> *


gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:43 PM~19424029
> *I DID THE SAME MOD LAST NIGHT ON THE SAME CAR USING GOON CAR HEADLIGHTS....   GET OUT OF MY HEAD...
> *


then stop dreamin my ideas :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 26 2010, 02:42 PM~19424738
> *
> *


tks homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 06:22 PM~19425791
> *then stop dreamin my ideas :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:23 PM~19425808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :tongue: :naughty:


----------



## hocknberry

nice work on the monte bigdogg! i did a sun roof in a 64 similar to the one you have there! :0 but no worries...i didn't do the same headlights! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 02:00 PM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: This Monte is lookin hella sick bro !

Hey that would be a good name for it too , " Face Lift" :dunno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

lov that monte frank ( can i have it ) hey weres my cab perro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 05:30 PM~19425878
> *nice work on the monte bigdogg! i did a sun roof in a 64 similar to the one you have there! :0 but no worries...i didn't do the same headlights! :biggrin:
> *


TKS BRO ANY PICS OF IT :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 26 2010, 05:34 PM~19425912
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  This Monte is lookin hella sick bro !
> 
> Hey that would be a good name for it too , " Face Lift" :dunno:
> 
> *


TKS TREND SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD NAME FOR IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:36 PM~19425934
> *lov that monte frank ( can i have it ) hey weres my cab perro
> *


GRACAIS VATO BUT ------------> :nono: :nono: can't have it :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

THIS MONTE IS GONNA BE BADASS CARNAL.CALL IT 

HATERADE


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm liking the Monte Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 30 2010, 01:13 PM~19459667
> *I'm liking the Monte Frank :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tks jorge and tingos for the comps


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet ass Monte bigpero


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2010, 07:58 PM~19462951
> *Sweet ass Monte bigpero
> *


X2 BIGPERRO!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2010, 07:58 PM~19462951
> *Sweet ass Monte bigpero
> *


tks rafa


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 09:31 PM~19463944
> *X2 BIGPERRO!
> *


gracias eddie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 06:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD FRANK ,I WANT TO SEE IT FINISH BR. SO I CAN FINISH MINE.I.M.V.M.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 06:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


badass fool,making it look like a model from the 90's.diggin it carnal.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 06:04 PM~19404851
> *tks alot scrape   but this one is stayin here for christmas homie :biggrin:
> *


That's because it's comin' down here to me for New Years'! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 08:41 PM~19425985
> *TKS TREND SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD NAME FOR IT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: ..........


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 12:00 PM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


Happy New Year Big Dogg, I love the Monte, I did not know about the head light
Mod.. you took sick a little bit further than sick... I think (face Lift) is not a good
name for it? I think its the ONLY name for it. :biggrin: I did not get your text last 
night..( twinkle thumbs) I might be changing my number on monday.. 
I have been getting disturbing and Harassing phone calls from a Psycho bitch
since June of 2010,,, I filed 4 fuckin reports with the cops... and they aint did shit..
last night was #4.. I hate this person like hitler... but i aint trying to go to prison..
any way props big dogg..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MONTE LOOKING SICK PERRO. hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 1 2011, 05:58 PM~19475407
> *MONTE LOOKING SICK PERRO. hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2, the stance is just right.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 1 2011, 10:37 AM~19474319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Big Dogg,  I love the Monte, I did not know about the head light
> Mod..  you took sick a little bit further than sick...  I think (face Lift) is not a good
> name for it? I think its the ONLY name for it. :biggrin:  I did not get your text last
> night..( twinkle thumbs) I might be changing my number on monday..
> I have been getting disturbing and Harassing phone calls from a Psycho bitch
> since June of 2010,,,  I filed 4 fuckin reports with the cops... and they aint did shit..
> last night was #4..  I hate this person like hitler... but i aint trying to go to prison..
> any way props big dogg..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA U BETTER TAKE OF THAT STALKER PROBLEM MARKIE LMAO........
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LATIN [email protected] 1 2011, 01:58 PM~19475407
> *MONTE LOOKING SICK PERRO. hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:28 PM~19475589
> *X2, the stance is just right.
> *


TKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPS APRECIATE IT


----------



## darkside customs

NICE WORK ON THE MONTE FRANK!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 02:01 PM~19491674
> *NICE WORK ON THE MONTE FRANK!!
> *


TKS JAMES


----------



## TINGOS

THIS MONTE IS COMMIN OUT BADASS FRANKIE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 AM~19584423
> *THIS MONTE IS COMMIN OUT BADASS FRANKIE
> *


x2


----------



## machio

I see you BiG DoGG ,doin big thangs with the Monte,lookin clean.........


----------



## bigjsick

Keep it up homie its looking good


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 06:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *



so spill the beans frank what color you going


----------



## machio

Mote is of da hook big dogg,clean..........


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE THE COMPS ON THE MONTE   

AND ROLLIN IDK YET WAT COLOR IM A GO ON IT. IM STILL DOING SUM FAB WORK ON THE INTERIOR THEN IT WILL READY FOR PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2011, 10:19 PM~19600847
> *TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE THE COMPS ON THE MONTE
> 
> AND ROLLIN IDK YET WAT COLOR IM A GO ON IT. IM STILL DOING SUM FAB WORK ON THE INTERIOR THEN IT WILL READY FOR PAINT  :biggrin:
> *



needs something bright to set off all that work perro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 08:21 PM~19600872
> *needs something bright to set off all that work perro
> *


IT WILL BRO :biggrin: :0 LET'S SEE WAT I CAN DO WITH AN INCA GOLD BASE AND ALUMA YELLOW PAINT AND WILL SEE WAT ELSE I COULD PUT IN BETWEEN THOSE TWO COLORS  :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2011, 10:31 PM~19600993
> *IT WILL BRO  :biggrin:  :0 LET'S SEE WAT I CAN DO WITH AN INCA GOLD BASE AND ALUMA YELLOW PAINT AND WILL SEE WAT ELSE I COULD PUT IN BETWEEN THOSE TWO COLORS    :wow:
> *


on the reals thats exactly what i was thinking when i look at this  gonna be a sick one for sure ill clear a spot on my shelf for it loco


----------



## SlammdSonoma

aluma yellow is bright as hell bro! should be a good color!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 speechless :0 :0 

yo what happened to the maro? sidelined till a better day or what?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19601135-->
> 
> 
> 
> on the reals thats exactly what i was thinking when i look at this   gonna be a sick one for sure ill clear a spot on my shelf for it loco
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS BRO I HOPE SO AND THIS BABY IS STAYIN WITH ME LOL.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 08:47 PM~19601177
> *aluma yellow is bright as hell bro!  should be a good color!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE BASE U USE ON IT!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 09:15 AM~19604635
> *:0  :0 speechless :0  :0
> 
> yo what happened to the maro? sidelined till a better day or what?
> *


TKS KEV BUT THE MARO IS FINISHED BRO SHOT THE FIRST COLOR ON IT  JUST NEED TO FIX AN OOPSIE ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that monte is badass i like the square lights and shaved ass...is it gonna have a hatch or is it gonna be an elco?


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-notch work bro!!;cool:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project i started workin on  :biggrin:
> *


I'VE SEEN THIS BITCH IN PERSON. AND LET ME TELL YA'LL...YHIS IS A BAAAAD MAAAFACCA!!!!!! PINCHE FRANK TE ESTAS DEJANDO CAER LA GRENA WEY.... IT'S SICK BRO........


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2011, 09:19 PM~19600847
> *TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE THE COMPS ON THE MONTE
> 
> AND ROLLIN IDK YET WAT COLOR IM A GO ON IT. IM STILL DOING SUM FAB WORK ON THE INTERIOR THEN IT WILL READY FOR PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


WUT ABOUT ALL PATTERNED OUT.... I'M SURE EDDIE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE OF HIS BADASS PAINT JOBS BRO...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2011, 06:10 PM~19607320
> *TKS KEV BUT THE MARO IS FINISHED BRO SHOT THE FIRST COLOR ON IT   JUST NEED TO FIX AN OOPSIE ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :ugh: :run: 
i wanna see lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 15 2011, 06:49 PM~19607985
> *WUT ABOUT ALL PATTERNED OUT....  I'M SURE EDDIE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE OF HIS BADASS PAINT JOBS BRO...
> *


CHALE HOMIE U KNOW ME IM A OG BUILDER I DO ALL MY WORK ON MY MODELS EVEN PAINT OK EXCEPT STRIPING LOL...... THATS HOW I LEARN FROM MY RIGHTS AND WRONGS U CANT LEARN NOTHING IF U DONT TRY DOING IT UR SELF


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 10:27 PM~19609767
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :ugh:  :run:
> i wanna see lol
> *


SOON HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 15 2011, 05:17 PM~19607366-->
> 
> 
> 
> that monte is badass i like the square lights and shaved ass...is it gonna have a hatch or is it gonna be an elco?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS BRO ITS GONNA BE HOW U SEE IT STILL HAVE TO DO THE NEW TRUNK WALLS AND WAT EVER ELSE I CAN THINK OF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 05:17 PM~19607374
> *Top-notch work bro!!;
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS ALOT TONY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 15 2011, 06:41 PM~19607937
> *I'VE SEEN THIS BITCH IN PERSON. AND LET ME TELL YA'LL...YHIS IS A BAAAAD MAAAFACCA!!!!!!    PINCHE FRANK TE ESTAS DEJANDO CAER LA GRENA WEY....  IT'S SICK BRO........
> *


TKS LALO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 09:00 AM~19423327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas i did a facelift on the monte wat u think :happysad:
> *


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 11:20 AM~19423465
> *Looks great Frank. You got a lot of really nice projects...need to get some of them wrapped up.
> *


X2 both of y'all's need to finish up some projects :cheesy: . Can't wait to see them done hno:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 12:40 AM~19610258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue Monte looks like the one that came out on BLVD Nights


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 16 2011, 11:54 AM~19611924
> *That blue Monte looks like the one that came out on BLVD Nights
> *


its the same car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2011, 01:34 PM~19612164
> *x2
> *


CNDY BLU...love your avatar.... I used to own a GNX...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714582
> *CNDY BLU...love your avatar.... I used to own a GNX...
> *


so did candyblue!! :biggrin: j/p lil D! you were left open for that one!!

BIGDOGG.......that monte looks good!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Jan 27 2011, 05:33 PM~19714582-->
> 
> 
> 
> CNDY BLU...love your avatar.... I used to own a GNX...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Pics Pics Pics
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 27 2011, 10:51 PM~19717128
> *so did candyblue!! :biggrin: j/p lil D! you were left open for that one!!
> 
> *


GNX is not a GN. GNX is the more rarer Grand National. Not many left. And if you find one. It'll cost you.


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's a pic of the interior


----------



## bigdogg323

lol..... i was messing with the editing wat ya think :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM ! :0 :0 BAD ASS BIGDOGG! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 12:51 PM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *


  nice color combo!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Fool i wish you had a better camera cause i would love t o see what this bitch looks like in person and clear ! Not a fan of that new camero in model forum for some reason but your build makes me want to do it now !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *




HARDEST MARO ON THE BLOCK FRANK, THATS REAL!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 


Hey can I ha.......................................................Nevermind.... :uh:  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Dam Big Dogg,you pimped that Maro out Homie,bad ass colors to..


----------



## HONCHO

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 12:51 PM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *



:wow: you murdered this shit..a 1:1 of this would be off the hook..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 01:40 AM~19610258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i forgot all about this movie.. bad camero bigdogg..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *


You got down with this one Frank!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Feb 2 2011, 11:19 AM~19765771
> *:wow: you murdered this shit..a 1:1 of this would be off the hook..
> *


x2 sick job.. love the wheels , the custom work shit just the whole thing is bad ass.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that Camaro is freakin' sick !


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS ALOT FELLAS ON THE COMPS ON THE MARO I APRECIATE IT  


SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS THOU THUR FROM MY CAMERA FONE :happysad: I'LL POST MORE PICS WEN IT'S ALL DONE


----------



## darkside customs

Looks real good Frank! You got down on this one!


----------



## kykustoms

damn that camaro is sick its the first one ive seen that i like


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 3 2011, 11:08 AM~19777742-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real good Frank! You got down on this one!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks james
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 AM~19778002
> *damn that camaro is sick its the first one ive seen that i like
> *


tks bro  

have;nt seen one either


----------



## ElRafa

Pretty sweet there big perro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 3 2011, 12:04 PM~19778168
> *Pretty sweet there big perro
> *


GRACIAS RAFA  




























FORGOT TO POST THESE UP :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

PUT SUM NEW RIMS MY BLAZER :biggrin: sittin on 30s :0 :wow:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 12:24 PM~19778330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SUM NEW RIMS MY BLAZER  :biggrin: sittin on 30s :0  :wow:
> *


 :wow: Very nice Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
you do some very kool cars :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 12:18 PM~19778280
> *GRACIAS RAFA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORGOT TO POST THESE UP  :biggrin:
> *


THESE PICS FROM THE REAR VIEW ARE FUCKIN SIC! :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 3 2011, 12:58 PM~19778566
> *THESE PICS FROM THE REAR VIEW ARE FUCKIN SIC! :0  :0
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Feb 3 2011, 12:31 PM~19778387
> *:wow: Very nice Frank  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> you do some very kool cars :biggrin:
> *


tks ceaser


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 12:51 PM~19756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here it my camaro is almost done just need to do 3 more things and its done hope ya like it :biggrin:
> *


damn homie thats sick bitch is clean!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

DAMN the maro is badass bro :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Feb 3 2011, 02:11 PM~19779048-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie thats sick bitch is clean!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Feb 3 2011, 02:25 PM~19779165
> *DAMN the maro is badass bro  :0
> *


TKS PINA & KEVIN ON THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 02:24 PM~19778330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SUM NEW RIMS MY BLAZER  :biggrin: sittin on 30s :0  :wow:
> *


sweet build u got what type of wheels r these??


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey bro, I sent the parts to build a Mercedes v-12 but forgot the main block and transmission! I'll get it out to you ASAP!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good bigdogg keep pics coming homie! :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 5 2011, 06:58 PM~19797145
> *looking good bigdogg keep pics coming homie! :0
> *


x2 homie


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 PM~19778330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SUM NEW RIMS MY BLAZER  :biggrin: sittin on 30s :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2010, 09:47 PM~19155957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT  :happysad:
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 5 2011, 01:37 AM~19793470
> *sweet build u got  what type of wheels r these??
> *


i got'em @ downtown disney @ a rc store for about $3 a set :biggrin: 

tks again fellas on the comps for my builds i do apreciate it


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 3 2011, 02:11 PM~19779048
> *damn homie thats sick bitch is clean!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2! hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 6 2011, 10:08 AM~19800965
> *X2! hno:  hno:
> *


  :ninja: :naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 PM~19778330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SUM NEW RIMS MY BLAZER  :biggrin: sittin on 30s :0  :wow:
> *


pretty cool...


----------



## dutchone

What UP BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## TINGOS

QUE ONDA WEY,HOW YOU LIVIN CARNAL?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 6 2011, 10:49 PM~19806224-->
> 
> 
> 
> pretty  cool...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 07:04 AM~19807268
> *What UP BIG DOGG!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supp kev how u been homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Feb 9 2011, 07:17 AM~19825837
> * QUE ONDA WEY,HOW YOU LIVIN CARNAL?
> *


not so good just barely hangin in thur :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

sorry for the blurry pics but these r sum 13'' daytons i made and they r small but they look to scale :biggrin: 










these r pegasus reg dayton  










and these r mine that i made :biggrin: 










and this is how they look on a 1/25 scale model :cheesy: 

and again sorry for the blurry pics these r fone pics :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2011, 12:50 PM~19837186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM 13S


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 10 2011, 12:55 PM~19837222
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM 13S
> *


u know how i do it ese byk don't bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2011, 12:57 PM~19837237
> *u know how i do it ese byk don't bullshit  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Feb 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19838625
> *
> *


  :ninja:




PAGE 60 FINALLY :cheesy: :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 11 2011, 11:08 AM~19845155
> * :ninja:
> PAGE 60 FINALLY  :cheesy: :run:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2011, 10:35 PM~19856009
> *:wave:
> *


SUPP BUDDY :wave: :ninja:


----------



## undead white boy

that monte is gonna be tits when its done bro. damn my dog to hell for eating my monte's hood lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave: que onda


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 11 2011, 11:08 AM~19845155
> * :ninja:
> PAGE 60 FINALLY  :cheesy: :run:
> *



:run: :run: :h5: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2011, 10:53 AM~19857603
> *:wave:  que onda
> *


YUP WHAT HE SAID


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Feb 13 2011, 08:53 AM~19857603-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  que onda
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:23 AM~19858128
> *:run:  :run:  :h5:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 04:26 PM~19860021
> *YUP WHAT HE SAID
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :ninja: SUPP FELLAS :sprint: :run:


----------



## Hydrohype

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 22 2011, 12:27 AM~19930633
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SUPP BUDDY :wave: :ninja: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

fallin asleep, on my corvair.. trying to figure out a set up,,for the front..with no space.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 22 2011, 12:59 AM~19930700
> *fallin asleep, on my corvair.. trying to figure out a set up,,for the front..with no space.. :biggrin:
> *


do a one pump two dump 3 batt set up :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s   









even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

pegasus rims :wow: 









and mines :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 03:41 PM~19942080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pegasus rims  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mines  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 02:41 PM~19942080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pegasus rims  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mines  :biggrin:
> *


NO CHINGES WEY,FUCKIN BAD CARNAL.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Feb 23 2011, 12:43 PM~19942094-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Feb 23 2011, 12:44 PM~19942100
> *NO CHINGES WEY,FUCKIN BAD CARNAL.
> *


   uffin:


----------



## machio

Lack Lookin Fresh Big Homie..Stunnin..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 12:41 PM~19942080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pegasus rims  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mines  :biggrin:
> *


so when do they go on sale?? :x: hopefully soon


----------



## LATIN SKULL

FRANK CAN I HAVE IT.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 23 2011, 02:44 PM~19942982
> *FRANK CAN I HAVE IT.
> *


Me too Frank...Can I have it??? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 03:36 PM~19942050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:
> *


thats killer right there!! sick ass paint an them wheels are perfect! great job.. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:41 PM~19942080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pegasus rims  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mines  :biggrin:
> *


I like this ride, nice color and your 13"look way better on it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Feb 23 2011, 02:31 PM~19942898-->
> 
> 
> 
> so when do they go on sale?? :x: hopefully soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they'll be out soon bro these wer special set i made with a chrome lip on it :biggrin: for my caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 23 2011, 05:43 PM~19944330
> *thats killer right there!! sick ass paint an them wheels are perfect! great job.. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks alot bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Feb 23 2011, 09:16 PM~19946657
> *I like this ride, nice color and your 13"look way better on it.
> *


tks j means alot coming from you bro ur a big insparation to all of us   :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Feb 23 2011, 02:44 PM~19942982-->
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK CAN I HAVE IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Feb 23 2011, 04:18 PM~19943613
> *Me too Frank...Can I have it??? :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19942050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:
> *


sick ass cadi build homie :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

WOW! Frank that's a huge difference are the spoke acladed?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Feb 24 2011, 12:49 AM~19947834-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass cadi build homie  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS BRO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Feb 24 2011, 07:31 AM~19948793
> *WOW! Frank that's a huge difference are the spoke acladed?
> *


NAH BRO THUR PAINTED HAVENT TRYED IT YET
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

nice Caddy,, the rims look great. I think? If you could take the stocking cap 
off of your camera lens? we could really see your killer cars....fool.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

sup big perro


----------



## TINGOS

I STILL CANT GET OVER THE LAC WEY,CLEAN.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Feb 23 2011, 03:44 PM~19942982-->
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK CAN I HAVE IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Feb 23 2011, 05:18 PM~19943613
> *Me too Frank...Can I have it??? :biggrin:
> *



these fool's dont need it..can i have it? :biggrin: lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19942050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:
> *


this caddy is loooking good homie can i have it :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 24 2011, 08:56 AM~19949401-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice Caddy,, the rims look great. I think?  If you could take the stocking cap
> off of your camera lens? we could really see your killer cars....fool.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there fone pics markie thats y they look so shitty :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 24 2011, 11:45 AM~19950664
> *sup big perro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supp james :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 04:15 PM~19952718
> *I STILL CANT GET OVER THE LAC WEY,CLEAN.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias carnal
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 04:17 PM~19952732
> *these fool's dont need it..can i have it?  :biggrin: lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:  :sprint:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Feb 24 2011, 07:47 PM~19954579
> *this caddy is loooking  good  homie can i have it  :wow:
> *


gracias homie pero :nono: chale :roflmao: :ninja:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey frank were u get those 13s from i want a set homie :rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLmIAJ118cs 


  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19949401
> *nice Caddy,, the rims look great. I think?  If you could take the stocking cap
> off of your camera lens? we could really see your killer cars....fool.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That Caddy is bad as fuuuuuuuuu.......  The box goes out in the mornin'. I hope you can use what I sent. :happysad:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNuM7c_Y2U 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RUv3vl-Z4


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Feb 25 2011, 11:35 AM~19959380-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey frank were u get those 13s from i want  a set homie :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i custom made those emilio :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 01:16 PM~19960003
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That Caddy is bad as fuuuuuuuuu.......   The box goes out in the mornin'. I hope you can use what I sent.  :happysad:
> *


tks tony :thumbsup: ill be waiting :drama: for it :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 25 2011, 01:28 AM~19956809
> *there fone pics markie thats y they look so shitty :uh:
> supp james :yes:
> gracias carnal
> :nono:  :sprint:
> 
> gracias homie pero :nono: chale :roflmao: :ninja:
> *


 its a pretty ass car..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 10:15 AM~19966172
> *its a pretty ass car..
> *


tks alot brotha


----------



## soloist

SoMe SiCk rIdEs In HeRe ThE bEsT iVe SeEn 0n hErE s0 FaR!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 26 2011, 03:12 PM~19967863
> *SoMe SiCk rIdEs In HeRe ThE bEsT iVe SeEn 0n hErE s0 FaR!
> *


TKS ALOT HOMIE uffin:


----------



## soloist

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 27 2011, 03:58 PM~19973776
> *TKS ALOT HOMIE uffin:
> *


----------



## chilly willie

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Wats up bigdogg just waveing a hand bro. Keep up the great work. Hope to see you at the riverside show.....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 06:49 PM~19974728
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Wats up bigdogg just waveing a hand bro. Keep up the great work. Hope to see you at the riverside show.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 25 2011, 02:28 AM~19956809
> *there fone pics markie thats y they look so shitty :uh:
> supp james :yes:
> gracias carnal
> :nono:  :sprint:
> 
> gracias homie pero :nono: chale :roflmao: :ninja:
> *



looking good put in for set where your ready homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Feb 27 2011, 05:49 PM~19974728-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Wats up bigdogg just waveing a hand bro. Keep up the great work. Hope to see you at the riverside show.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Feb 27 2011, 05:54 PM~19974755
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


IM HOPING ILL MAKE IT THIS YR :happysad: CROSS UR FINGERS :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP JEFE DE JEFES.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 12 2011, 08:09 AM~20074427
> *WHAT UP JEFE DE JEFES.
> *


que onda carnal :yes: uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19942050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:
> *


 this bitch is clean homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 13 2011, 08:05 AM~20080216
> *this bitch is clean homie! :wow:  :wow:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lets hop 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLmIAJ118cs


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 04:53 PM~20124292
> *lets hop
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLmIAJ118cs
> *



:wow: 


Supp Frank :dunno: :wave:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

u not ready get cut


----------



## TINGOS

SHOW THE GOLD GRILL WEY


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WZUP BIGPERRO WITH SOME RANFLA UPDATES CARNAL? :wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19942050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my new project sitting on bigdogg 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did a custom grill for it from the castle and stock grills :biggrin:
> *


NOW... THIS MOFO IS A THIGHT ASS RIDE FRANK..KEEP IT UP HOMIE. HOPE TO SEE YA @ THE SHOW ON SAT. OH YEAH I NEED A SET OF THOSE RIMS VATO... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass work frank. Keep it up brotha.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2011, 12:40 PM~20186189
> *Badass work frank. Keep it up brotha.
> *


x2...that is a clean ass caddy!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

congrats on ur wins homie keep doing wat ur donig homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 26 2011, 11:40 AM~20186189-->
> 
> 
> 
> Badass work frank. Keep it up brotha.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 07:18 PM~20189035
> *x2...that is a clean ass caddy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tks fellas
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20189072
> *congrats on ur wins homie keep doing wat ur donig homie
> *


muchas gracias carnal


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

CONGRATULACHUNS ON JUR WIN BRO. KEEP IT UP, U DOIN BIG THINGS AT THE BACK YARD CUSTOMS SITE.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20189825
> *CONGRATULACHUNS ON JUR WIN BRO. KEEP IT UP, U DOIN BIG THINGS AT THE BACK YARD CUSTOMS SITE.
> *


GRACIAS LALO


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 26 2011, 11:47 PM~20190510
> *GRACIAS LALO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR ( 1ST PLACE LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW .CONGRATS.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 12:11 PM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


HELL YEA..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 11:11 AM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


TKS ALOT WILLIE  


AND MARKIE :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 12:11 PM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 09:11 AM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


everything about that 58 is sick bro


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2011, 05:21 PM~20194794
> *everything about that 58 is sick bro
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 11:11 AM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *



i was gonna pick it up and leave a buck fity and take it home...lol :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 27 2011, 04:21 PM~20194794-->
> 
> 
> 
> everything about that 58 is sick bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 05:11 PM~20195280
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS GIL AND HOCK FOR THE COMPS FELLAS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LoLife4Life_@Mar 27 2011, 05:26 PM~20195438
> *i was gonna pick it up and leave a buck fity and take it home...lol :naughty:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow: :nono: if u did u wood a got a karate :ninja: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

I THOUGHT YOU WEREN'T GOING TO THE SHOW CABRON! ANYWAYS CONGRATS ON THE WIN VATO.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 01:11 PM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


CONGRATS AGAIN ON THE WIN CARNAL.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 06:43 AM~20226369
> *CONGRATS AGAIN ON THE WIN CARNAL.
> *


MUCHAS GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## MAZDAT

That's how Frank does it, he puts it down!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 01:11 PM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


BEAUTIFUL :tears:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 09:28 AM~20227010
> *BEAUTIFUL  :tears:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats on the winnings bro.... I know I know... a little late....

What ya workin on fool??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 11:04 AM~20227631
> *Congrats on the winnings bro.... I know I know... a little late....
> 
> What ya workin on fool??
> *


Whatever it is i bet its badAss! :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2: 

Jk. Was up frank. Post them badass thangs u workin on.


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT DIG,PINA,JAMES,TRAV AND MAZDAT OH CAN'T FORGET MY BOYS TINGO & JIMBO FOR THE COMPS MEANS ALOT FELLAS  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ninja:




and james & trav i'll post up my new build soon and the one i just finished ''60 problems'' too :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems" :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

and this is back on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 11:54 AM~20236803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is back on the bench  :biggrin:
> *


Can I have it Frank??? :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:51 PM~20236784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems"  :uh:
> *


ALWAYS OG IN THIS THREAD WEY.I LIKES


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:54 PM~20236803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is back on the bench  :biggrin:
> *


RADICAL TIME HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 1 2011, 11:54 AM~20236809
> *Can I have it Frank??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's my new project i started on :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 1 2011, 11:54 AM~20236809
> *Can I have it Frank??? :biggrin:
> *




HELL NAH! Jorge I got dibs and u beta get it done or give it over!! :biggrin: 
After I get the 2 I'm doing now the ima start mine and the 48


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 1 2011, 02:55 PM~20237823
> *HELL NAH! Jorge I got dibs and u beta get it done or give it over!!  :biggrin:
> After I get the 2 I'm doing now the ima start mine and the 48
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 11:51 AM~20236784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems"  :uh:
> *


LOOKING GOOD VATO. CAN I HAVE IT?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:51 PM~20236784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems"  :uh:
> *


this is real nice


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 03:51 PM~20236784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems"  :uh:
> *




Bro, seriously Frank. This is :fool2: :boink: No joke bro, she's so pretty! Nice work. Now send it to me.  Oh, and I still love the color on that caddy bro. What color is it? I got a few caddies who could use a luxury color like that.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 11:54 AM~20236803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is back on the bench  :biggrin:
> *




DAAAAAAAMMMM!!! Looks str8 tight Frank!! I want those rims fool!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bout time the monte came back out. 

That 60'is just sooooooo fukin nice bro. :wow: 

The duece is gonna be sweet. U deside to leave the big wheels. Please say :yes: looks mean as fuk


----------



## TINGOS

QUEVO LOCO,HOW YOU DOING CARNAL.YA NO ME HABLAS WEY.LOL.  CONGRATS ON THE GOOD NEWS FRANKIE.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:wave: WZUP BIGPERRO?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2011, 09:53 AM~20303341
> *:wave: WZUP BIGPERRO?
> *


 x2 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

supp fellas :wave: hows everyone doing 










tks on the comps fellas on the 60  and jimbo i'm just waiting on u bro to cast'em up  bro :biggrin: and tingo ill hit u up 2maro carnal


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 10 2011, 11:54 PM~20308667
> *supp fellas :wave: hows everyone doing
> tks on the comps fellas on the 60   and jimbo i'm just waiting on u bro to cast'em up   bro :biggrin: and tingo ill hit u up 2maro carnal
> *


 Hows the job coming?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 12:54 PM~20236803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is back on the bench  :biggrin:
> *


thats gonna be bad ass bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 11 2011, 12:40 AM~20308975-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the job coming?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good bro just get home to tired thou :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@Apr 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20309835
> *thats gonna be bad ass bro! :wow:  :wow:
> *


i hope so lol :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2011, 05:09 PM~20313315
> *good bro just get home to tired thou :uh:
> i hope so lol  :happysad:
> *


sup frank im glad u found a job homie i need to pick up my cab dog ill hit u up sometime this week


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 12:11 PM~20192974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK HERE IS A PIC OF YOUR  ( 1ST PLACE  LOWRIDER 59 AND OLDER) AT RIVER SIDE SHOW  .CONGRATS.
> *


more pics PLEASE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Apr 11 2011, 04:14 PM~20313345-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup frank im glad u found a job homie  i need to pick up my cab dog ill hit u up sometime this week
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just call me to lmk ur on ur wuey :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 11 2011, 04:25 PM~20313410
> *more pics PLEASE
> *


go back sum pages bro there sum where in here :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

yoFrankie the monte is theshit wey.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 12 2011, 05:35 PM~20322986
> *yoFrankie the monte is theshit wey.
> *


X2!!! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 12 2011, 05:35 PM~20322986-->
> 
> 
> 
> yoFrankie the monte is theshit wey.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Apr 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20323982
> *X2!!! :h5:
> *


GRACIAS CARNALES  I'LL TRY NOT TO DISAPOINT U GUYS WEN IT'S DONE  :sprint:


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP FRANKIE.YOU GOOD WEY?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 11:48 AM~20346554
> *WHAT UP FRANKIE.YOU GOOD WEY?
> *


im good wey que onda loco


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 17 2011, 12:24 AM~20356259
> *im good wey que onda loco
> *


chillin big homie,workin like a slave[work].


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:wave: WZUP WITH SOME UPDATE PICS FRANK!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20236784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's my newest build 60 impala aka "60 problems"  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 30 2011, 02:18 PM~20455115
> *:wave: WZUP WITH SOME UPDATE PICS FRANK!
> *




YEAH!!  :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Apr 30 2011, 02:18 PM~20455115-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: WZUP WITH SOME UPDATE PICS FRANK!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Apr 30 2011, 04:31 PM~20455595
> *YEAH!!   :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :inout:
> *


:wave: SOON :biggrin: :sprint: 




SUPP TINGO QUE ONDA WEY :biggrin: :hi5:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

update on the deuce :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's an update on da monte's interior :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

That's really coming out nice Frank! But I got a question....who built it?....lol j/k bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2011, 01:27 PM~20491795
> *That's really coming out nice Frank! But I got a question....who built it?....lol j/k bro
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: me lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2011, 01:27 PM~20491795
> *That's really coming out nice Frank! But I got a question....who built it?....lol j/k bro
> *



Thats a good question and I will answer that for u me yeah he likes to take credit but the truth be told I did all the work and still doing the work !! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:36 PM~20491847
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh: me lol..... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA IN UR DREAMS PEDRO IN UR DREAMS!!!


----------



## candilove

looks good


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:22 PM~20491765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on the deuce  :biggrin:
> *



I'm liking this I gota get some myself NICEEEE SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:25 PM~20491781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an update on da monte's interior  :biggrin:
> *


INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD, AN THE DASH.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude you need a better way of posting pics cause that work needs to be seen ! Alot of nice cuts Frank !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 02:25 PM~20491781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an update on da monte's interior  :biggrin:
> *


damn!! thats looking clean homie much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:21 PM~20491753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



wut up frankie. when you gonna start production on them 13s? :drama: oh yea, can you get more glue for me? pm me bro


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT FELLAS ON THE COMPS ON THE MONTE AND DEUCE I APRECIATE IT  




AND JOE I'LL HIT UP ABOUT THAT BRO  


AND MINI I KNOW BRO :uh: I KNOW LOL....BUT I ONLY COULD DO WITH WHAT I HAVE BRO :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 03:21 PM~20491753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GET DOWN JAMES BROWN,I LIKE THIS DEUCE WEY.13'S,AWEREADY


----------



## dig_derange

really diggin that bench seat & door panels! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 12 2011, 10:53 AM~20537994-->
> 
> 
> 
> GET DOWN JAMES BROWN,I LIKE THIS DEUCE WEY.13'S,AWEREADY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@May 12 2011, 11:56 AM~20538437
> *really diggin that bench seat & door panels!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNALES


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 12 2011, 02:56 PM~20538437
> *really diggin that bench seat & door panels!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 ! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Wus up Bigg Homie,lookin clean up in here Ese... :biggrin: :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 5 2011, 05:26 PM~20492912
> *INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD, AN THE DASH.
> *


x2 homie lov this monte nice work big perro


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS TREND & WOODGRAIN ON THE COMPS I'M JUST TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH EVEYBODY ONN HERE :biggrin:   




SUPP MACHIO QUE PASA LOCO AND WHERE'S MY DOGG TINGO @ SUPP WEY :ninja: :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 03:25 PM~20491781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an update on da monte's interior  :biggrin:
> *


damn!!! :0 :0 big dogg!!!!! that's coming out sweet big homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 14 2011, 08:25 AM~20551290
> *damn!!! :0  :0 big dogg!!!!! that's coming out sweet big homie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH WHAT CHRIS SAID. BUT ONE ? CAN I HAVE IT? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks+May 14 2011, 08:25 AM~20551290-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!! :0  :0 big dogg!!!!! that's coming out sweet big homie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TKS CHRIS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@May 14 2011, 08:46 AM~20551357
> *YEAH WHAT CHRIS SAID. BUT ONE ? CAN I HAVE IT? :biggrin:
> *


CHALE CARNAL :nono: :roflmao: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 05:25 PM~20491781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an update on da monte's interior  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Speechless!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 16 2011, 03:09 AM~20561182
> *:wow: Speechless!
> *


TKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas the deuce is done  hope yall like it :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 11:12 AM~20570804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas the deuce is done   hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Hey frank, this ride freakin looks awesome bro. Your gonna have to bring it so i can do a photo shoot on it. No offense but your pics are a little out of focus and that ride need to be seen in all its glory......Good job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 17 2011, 10:20 AM~20570846
> *Hey frank, this ride freakin looks awesome bro. Your gonna have to bring it so i can do a photo shoot on it. No offense but your pics are a little out of focus and that ride need to be seen in all its glory......Good job bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:angry: :biggrin: yeah i know thur fone pics :uh: i can only do with what i got :happysad: bro 




tks alot willie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 10:12 AM~20570804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas the deuce is done   hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


LOOKING GOOD PERRO. SINCE I CAN'T HAVE IT, CAN I BORROW IT?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20570804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas the deuce is done   hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

I like it .....another one for your clean collection :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks great bro I kno u gonna win sumtin with that lighter shit of brown!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 12:09 PM~20571447
> *Looks great bro I kno u gonna win sumtin with that lighter shit of brown!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 17 2011, 12:15 PM~20571492
> *:0  :0
> *


What's the :0 :0 for LS???


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 12:30 PM~20571619
> *What's the  :0  :0  for LS???
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH YA LOW. :biggrin  :


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol I kno I was just fucking with u back that's the cars name LIGHTER SHIT OF BROWN .. lol so frank says


----------



## Hydrohype

I love the duce.. Big Dogg... hurry up and get that over to willie so we can see 
some pictures...


----------



## soloist

THE 62 LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS ALOT FELLAS ON THE COMPS ON THE 62 REALLY APRECIATE IT  :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

:wow: bad ass duce bro, nice color.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 07:11 AM~20577355
> *:wow:  bad ass duce bro, nice color.
> *


TKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful work on this!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Tha Duece came out sick Frank!! Can I borrow it?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 18 2011, 11:46 AM~20579061-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work on this!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 11:56 AM~20579118
> *Tha Duece came out sick Frank!! Can I borrow it?
> *


TKS FELLAS APRECIATE IT  AND JAMES :nono:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20570804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas the deuce is done   hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 that deuce is sick hijo!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow this is one sweet deuce homie, just plain and simple pure elegance and classy my style of a lowlow!! :cheesy:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 12:12 PM~20570804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas the deuce is done   hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


OH JEAH,SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE ME SOME 13'S LIKE THAT CARNAL


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe+May 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20582930-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 that deuce is sick hijo!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20583238
> *wow this is one sweet deuce homie, just plain and simple pure elegance and classy my style of a lowlow!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 06:49 AM~20584659
> *OH JEAH,SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE ME SOME 13'S LIKE THAT CARNAL
> *


tks mike,gil and tingo on the comps in the 62


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's my new project 66 buick riviera convertible  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's the boot im use its a 59 impala moded to fit the rivi still have more to do on it b4 it's done :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2011, 10:33 AM~20585967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project 66 buick riviera convertible    :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD FRANK. BUT CAN I HAVE IT AND SOME OF THOSE CHIPS. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 19 2011, 10:36 AM~20585978
> *LOOKING GOOD FRANK. BUT CAN I HAVE IT AND SOME OF THOSE CHIPS. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2011, 01:09 PM~20586203
> *:0  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS MADE MY DAY RIGHT HERE WEYES,YALL BE CLOWNIN,KEEP CLOWNIN.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 07:36 AM~20598634
> *THIS MADE MY DAY RIGHT HERE WEYES,YALL BE CLOWNIN,KEEP CLOWNIN.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 19 2011, 11:36 AM~20585978
> *LOOKING GOOD FRANK. BUT CAN I HAVE IT AND SOME OF THOSE CHIPS. :biggrin:
> *


rivi looks good perro, ur 62 very well built homie like latin skull said ( can i have it ) but the models im tailking about the chips. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 26 2011, 07:46 PM~20637269
> *rivi looks good perro, ur 62 very well built homie like latin skull said ( can i have it ) but the models im tailking about the chips. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :0  tks homie


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2011, 11:33 AM~20585967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project 66 buick riviera convertible    :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2011, 02:33 PM~20585967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas here's my new project 66 buick riviera convertible    :biggrin:
> *



 Craftsmanship!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 26 2011, 07:46 PM~20637269
> *rivi looks good perro, ur 62 very well built homie like latin skull said ( can i have it ) but the models im tailking about the chips. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 26 2011, 09:46 PM~20637269
> *rivi looks good perro, ur 62 very well built homie like latin skull said ( can i have it ) but the models im tailking about the chips. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :drama:  :drama:
> *


TODA VIA TRIPPIN OUT WEY :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 08:01 AM~20640172
> *TODA VIA TRIPPIN OUT WEY :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 27 2011, 02:58 PM~20642191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 62 is so sick looks like an old pic from low rider magazine
:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+May 27 2011, 01:58 PM~20642191-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE PIC LOOKS SWEET AS FUCK BRO  :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candilove_@May 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20642377
> *the 62 is so sick looks like an old pic from low rider magazine
> :wow:
> *


X2!!! HELL YEAH IT DOES


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

just wanted to tease you with this frank 










:biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:wow: Can I have it PLEEEAAAASE!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

did sum body work on the rivi and opened the trunk on it :biggrin:









what u guys think shood i use this dash on the rivi?:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALSO WORKED ON THE 57 RAG GOT IT HINGED UP JUST LIKE THE RIVI


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO WORKED ON THE 57 RAG GOT IT HINGED UP JUST LIKE THE RIVI


NICE PROJECTS. CAN I BORROW THEM?:rofl:


----------



## MKD904

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO WORKED ON THE 57 RAG GOT IT HINGED UP JUST LIKE THE RIVI


What about the doors?


----------



## dig_derange

looking good bro. I'd go with the top dash. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

rides comin out sik bro, hope to finish my 57 RAG too


----------



## bigdogg323

MKD904 said:


> What about the doors?


i was gonna do it but decided not to bro to much work


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> looking good bro. I'd go with the top dash. :thumbsup:


im a make one dash out of it bro gonna try to make it look like the 71 rivi dash


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> rides comin out sik bro, hope to finish my 57 RAG too


sweet 57 bro which kit is that bro?


----------



## bigdogg323

ok i put the rivi and 57 rag a side for a bit to start on this :wow: 

but i will also be working on them also


----------



## TINGOS

Hell yeah wey,get down dont put me down if im brown.fuck it up frankie.this is for the haters


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> Hell yeah wey,get down dont put me down if im brown.fuck it up frankie.this is for the haters


hahaha simon wey :: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> looking good bro. I'd go with the top dash. :thumbsup:


 I used that dash on a 63 galaxie before...I forgot where it came from? car's looking good frank..
i love to see skirts on a 57.. they just kill with class every time...


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> I used that dash on a 63 galaxie before...I forgot where it came from? car's looking good frank..
> i love to see skirts on a 57.. they just kill with class every time...


THE DASH IS FROM THE 69 RIVI BRO AND I HAD TO PUT THEM SKIRTS ON THE 57 LOOKS BETTER GIVES IT A SLEEK LOOK AND CANT FORGET THE CONTI KIT ALSO THATS THE FINISHING TOUCH TO IT ALSO:: :COOL:


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> sweet 57 bro which kit is that bro?


that the AMT HT KIT sik kit cus it comes with photo etch kit,rubber hoses and dist wires with fireing order layout. i just cut the roof and tweeked out the boot to make it fit.


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> that the AMT HT KIT sik kit cus it comes with photo etch kit,rubber hoses and dist wires with fireing order layout. i just cut the roof and tweeked out the boot to make it fit.


OH OK IM DOING THE SAME KIT TOO BRO AND DID THE SAME THING ON THE BOOT AND QTR'S ALSO


----------



## 408models

yeah it's bad ass kit. i gotta get more paint to finish. can't wait to see yours done


----------



## dig_derange

damn, I didn't know it had all that. I'm gonna have to find me one :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> ok i put the rivi and 57 rag a side for a bit to start on this :wow:
> 
> but i will also be working on them also


THIS MOFO LOOKS HARD ALREADY. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## charlieshowtime

heyy wts up bigdog323 what models are you taking this sunday to the show


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> THIS MOFO LOOKS HARD ALREADY. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


hahaha tks eddie can't wait to see it done also


----------



## bigdogg323

charlieshowtime said:


> heyy wts up bigdog323 what models are you taking this sunday to the show


MOSTLY MY NEW STUFF I HAVE BUILD BRO BUT FOR SURE MY BETTY PAGE 58 WILL BE THUR HOMIE :: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

WATCH OUT ***** FRANKIE GONNA HIT UP A SHOW


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> ok i put the rivi and 57 rag a side for a bit to start on this :wow:
> 
> but i will also be working on them also


 yah!!! :h5: that sittin on jev's 13's?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> yah!!! :h5: that sittin on jev's 13's?!


nope those r mines bro i had them casted :biggrin: jevs 13s r casted in white resin


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> nope those r mines bro i had them casted :biggrin: jevs 13s r casted in white resin


WHAT IT DO CARNAL?


----------



## 65rivi

bigdogg323 said:


> ok i put the rivi and 57 rag a side for a bit to start on this :wow:
> 
> but i will also be working on them also


The Rivi is nice, go with the rounded ,beveled dash. And oh man I can't wait to see the 57 rag, I love those cars! And the caddy... man that would be nice if you did a Topo two door convertible conversion.


----------



## jimbo

Supp widdit big brutha, man u always puttin it down!!


----------



## og069

:thumbsup:bro these are bad ass rides there so real i,ll take any 1 you don,t like or wont:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

Hey Bigdog


----------



## bigdogg323

tks alot fellas on the comps on the caddy and rivi 




supp laidframe tingo and my homie jimbo what up fellas :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Wat it is!!  Caddy is on it's way to my house right? :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> Wat it is!!  Caddy is on it's way to my house right? :naughty:


sure :roflmao: supp bro


----------



## Laidframe

Were are the updates on the caddy?


----------



## bigdogg323

Laidframe said:


> Were are the updates on the caddy?


got frustrated :angry: with it had to put it away bro working on the rivi and 66 impy rt now :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

rivi update cut up the dash put a 69 rivi custom dash in then split the seat up made them in to buckets gonna make a custom center counsule or get one from a diff kit :biggrin: hope u like it


----------



## bigdogg323

here's a quick project im doing it's going to be a curbside plus build:cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

Looking good. What color is the 66


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> rivi update cut up the dash put a 69 rivi custom dash in then split the seat up made them in to buckets gonna make a custom center counsule or get one from a diff kit :biggrin: hope u like it


HELL YEAH I LIKE IT. GIVE IT TO ME.


----------



## bigdogg323

Laidframe said:


> Looking good. What color is the 66


its tamiya light pearl red dave


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> HELL YEAH I LIKE IT. GIVE IT TO ME.


i'll give it to ya eddie if u give me ur 68 :naughty::drama::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> i'll give it to ya eddie if u give me ur 68 :naughty::drama::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


OHH DAMMIT. NO FAIR. HAHA


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bigdogg323 said:


> sure :roflmao: supp bro


HEHE Not much big perro! How's things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> HEHE Not much big perro! How's things in your neck of the woods?


same ole' same ole' bro just building and tryin to be stress free from all these problems we havin :uh: but i'm hanging in thur still :happysad: lol and u hows things over


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> OHH DAMMIT. NO FAIR. HAHA


lol.... hey eddie let's just call it an even trade :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bigdogg323 said:


> same ole' same ole' bro just building and tryin to be stress free from all these problems we havin :uh: but i'm hanging in thur still :happysad: lol and u hows things over


Chillin chillin. Got my boys here for the summer. So model building will take a slow down, but we'll get down to the bench here and there for them to build their kits LOL. I hear you on the stress bro. Just remember, there are only a few things in life that are important, and stress is not one of them bro!  I know it's not easy to do, but you have got to get your mind right. Stress is what kills us the quickest. I have stress in my life, but man, it's not NEARLY enough as it was a few years ago. The funniest part about it, was I had more money back when I was stressed more! :uh: figure that one out. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing i'm workin on painted and cleared 









and this is the way i'm doing the guts for it tingo style


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i'm workin on painted and cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the way i'm doing the guts for it tingo style


YOU'RE A MADMMAN CARNAL.I LIKE THE DALLAS COWBOYS COLORS YOUR USING.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> YOU'RE A MADMMAN CARNAL.I LIKE THE DALLAS COWBOYS COLORS YOUR USING.


damn y u have to say that wey now im a have to change the colors on it :rant::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:roflmao: 


:wave:


----------



## jimbo

Paint looks sweeeeet bro. Looks nice wet!! :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

supp scrape tks jimmy:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

mocked up the 66


----------



## hocknberry

geeyah! all patterny!! looks good playa!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Likin it  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> geeyah! all patterny!! looks good playa!





Scur-rape-init said:


> Likin it  :biggrin:


tks fellas


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKS GOOD .NOW PATTERN THE HOOD SO IT WILL FLOW WITH ROOF AN TRUNK.


----------



## MKD904

nice job Frank.


----------



## DJ-ROY

hocknberry said:


> geeyah! all patterny!! looks good playa!


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD .NOW PATTERN THE HOOD SO IT WILL FLOW WITH ROOF AN TRUNK.





MKD904 said:


> nice job Frank.





DJ-ROY said:


> x2 :thumbsup:


tks alot fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

did sum on the monte redid the headlights and made sum straight ones for it for that more newer look :happysad:


----------



## sneekyg909

you always have something kool on your table...:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> did sum on the monte redid the headlights and made sum straight ones for it for that more newer look :happysad:


OH CHIT YOU'RE A CUSTOM BUILDER


----------



## LoLife4Life

LMNO KB Jr HAHAHAHHAHAHA LMNO


----------



## charlieshowtime

bigdogg323 said:


> mocked up the 66


 nice graphics u did on this one


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> you always have something kool on your table...:thumbsup:





TINGOS said:


> OH CHIT YOU'RE A CUSTOM BUILDER





charlieshowtime said:


> nice graphics u did on this one


 tks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> LMNO KB Jr HAHAHAHHAHAHA LMNO


hey no name calling cabron :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> mocked up the 66


staying busy: shit looks hot avi-man... but what is a curbside plus?


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> staying busy: shit looks hot avi-man... but what is a curbside plus?


tks markie to answer ur question a curbside plus is a cat at a show where they just judge the paint and interior only bro and a curbside is where they just judge the paint job only


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> tks markie to answer ur question a curbside plus is a cat at a show where they just judge the paint and interior only bro and a curbside is where they just judge the paint job only


 I DIDN'T NO CATS GET PAINT JOBS AN INTERIORS BIGDOGG. JK VATO. LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lmno cat SPELL CHECK PUTO!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

'66 is lookin' right!


----------



## TINGOS

THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL,HOW YOU LIVIN?


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> '66 is lookin' right!


tks tony 


TINGOS said:


> THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL,HOW YOU LIVIN?


tks tingo im doing good wey  how about u bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Stuffs lookin good Frank!! Now send me that 66 so I can finish it  :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> did sum on the monte redid the headlights and made sum straight ones for it for that more newer look :happysad:


those headlights look good! i love the sealed beams on the gm's!! what did you make em from?!


----------



## TINGOS

YO FRANKIE THANKS FOR ALWAYS BEING ON THE COOL & GIVIN A LIL ***** HELP WHEN I HAVE QUESTIONS ON THE MODELS WEY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> and here's an update on da monte's interior :biggrin:


 que rollo big homie! :wave: all your projects look clean any updates on this one? diggin this one bro esta con madre


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> Stuffs lookin good Frank!! Now send me that 66 so I can finish it  :roflmao:


lol... tks bro 


hocknberry said:


> those headlights look good! i love the sealed beams on the gm's!! what did you make em from?!


tks bro the lights r from the 70 impala custom parts 


TINGOS said:


> YO FRANKIE THANKS FOR ALWAYS BEING ON THE COOL & GIVIN A LIL ***** HELP WHEN I HAVE QUESTIONS ON THE MODELS WEY.


anytime carnal 


pina's LRM replica said:


> que rollo big homie! :wave: all your projects look clean any updates on this one? diggin this one bro esta con madre


supp pina rt now its put away bro but im a bring it back out to do sum mods to it :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

pina's LRM replica said:


> que rollo big homie! :wave: all your projects look clean any updates on this one? diggin this one bro esta con madre


 Yeah what pina said bigperro.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Yeah what pina said bigperro.


soon carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's an up[date on the 80 monte almost done enjoy


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's my onw of my new projects im workin on :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

my 59 elco project with molded tailgate


----------



## bigdogg323

another project ss montecarlo aerocoupe uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

and my 73 impala uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> and here's my onw of my new projects im workin on :biggrin:


 LOOKING GOOD BIG PERRO! SKIRTS CAME OUT BAD ASS.


----------



## sinicle

that Monte came out clean as fuck homie!!!
I can't wait to see how the Elco and 70 turn out!


----------



## TINGOS

NO QUE NO WEY?WHAT UP FRANKIE.DO THE DAMN THANG.LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## candilove

bigdogg323 said:


> ok fellas here's an up[date on the 80 monte almost done enjoy


 monte looks good bigg dogg


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING GOOD BIG PERRO! SKIRTS CAME OUT BAD ASS.


gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> that Monte came out clean as fuck homie!!!I can't wait to see how the Elco and 70 turn out!


tks sin i can't wait to see how they turn out also lol....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> NO QUE NO WEY?WHAT UP FRANKIE.DO THE DAMN THANG.LOOKIN GOOD


hahaha i know wey i'm tryin foo and tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> monte looks good bigg dogg


gracias oscar


----------



## bigdogg323

ok here's another update on the ss monte i'm doing :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks good wey...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice projects u got


----------



## ejm2002

Bad ass ride


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks fellas apreciate the comps


----------



## LATIN SKULL

SUPP BIG PERRO? PROJECTS ARE LOOKING FRESH CARNAL!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> SUPP BIG PERRO? PROJECTS ARE LOOKING FRESH CARNAL!


gracias carnal


----------



## TINGOS

que onda Frankie.Nice job on the el camino guts wey.Lookin killer.


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> ok here's another update on the ss monte i'm doing :biggrin:



Nice Monte Frank!! I like what you did with the headlights:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

On the Monte headlights, did the bezels come from the 70 custom kit también?


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> que onda Frankie.Nice job on the el camino guts wey.Lookin killer.


gracias tingo i learned from the best wey  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> On the Monte headlights, did the bezels come from the 70 custom kit también?


tks jorge and sin thur not from the 70 impy kit bro thur from the 96 impala kit just cut them down tweeked them alil to fit :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

ah, I see. they look great!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice cars


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> ah, I see. they look great!:thumbsup:


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice cars


tks homie


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Looks good wey...


:thumbsup:x2....


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> :thumbsup:x2....


tks mike uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's alil sumthing else im workin on my buddy did the dash on it but i helped alil :biggrin:


----------



## ejm2002

bigdogg323 said:


> pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


Looks Good .


----------



## brantstevens

That looks sweet! Gunna look bad ass when finished man!


----------



## hocknberry

nice idea with the coupe 300, but going for the bently look!!  NICE!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks good bro keep it up...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


 DAMM FRANK THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY PERRO.


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


ALWAYS COMING WITH IT FRANKIE.STAY ON YO GRIND


----------



## TINGOS

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD .NOW PATTERN THE HOOD SO IT WILL FLOW WITH ROOF AN TRUNK.


x-2,finish it


----------



## sinicle

The 300 is SICK!!!!! great work homie!


----------



## undercoverimpala

looking good big dog!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> ALWAYS COMING WITH IT FRANKIE.STAY ON YO GRIND





LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM FRANK THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY PERRO.





LoLife4Life said:


> Looks good bro keep it up...





hocknberry said:


> nice idea with the coupe 300, but going for the bently look!!  NICE!!!





brantstevens said:


> That looks sweet! Gunna look bad ass when finished man!


tks alot fellas apreciate the comps on the 300 coupe


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> x-2,finish it


im a give it try captain  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> The 300 is SICK!!!!! great work homie!


tks alot sin


----------



## bigdogg323

undercoverimpala said:


> looking good big dog!!!!


tks bro


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good vato!


----------



## bigdogg323

CHR1S619 said:


> Looking good vato!


tks chris


----------



## machio

Wuts Good Big Homie,that 300s gon Mad,bad ass work wey..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


thats sick!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Wuts Good Big Homie,that 300s gon Mad,bad ass work wey..


que onda machio nm bro same ole thing homie wat up with u seen ur projects lookin good wey and gracias bro on the comp


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats sick!!!


tks alot bro


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

...


----------



## sneekyg909

Kool meeting you yesterday....your builds look alot better in person :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Kool meeting you yesterday....your builds look alot better in person :thumbsup:


it was nice finally meeting u too ceaser  and tks alot on the comp bro i try


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's an up date on the coupe i did a wide body on it fixed a couple of things on it hope u like


----------



## dariusmather

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's sick as he'll!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> ok fellas here's an up date on the coupe i did a wide body on it fixed a couple of things on it hope u like


 Fuck that shit is sic PERRO.


----------



## bigdogg323

now here's how it looks now i shot sum primer on it still needs works on it also fixed the top of the window and qtr window to look more sportier and also added a wing from a dodge charger extended the back bumper still need to do the door lines thats untill later lol... thats it for now ill post up more pics wen i get a chance tks for looking uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

dariusmather said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's sick as he'll!!!!





LATIN SKULL said:


> Fuck that shit is sic PERRO.


tks fellas uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's alil sumthing i started on black metallic base with red anodize over it uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's sum mock up pics of it 




























now here's sum pics after i shot the clear on it  :shocked:  uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn bro the coupe and the caddy look sweet!!! Can I have them??!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> now here's how it looks now i shot sum primer on it still needs works on it also fixed the top of the window and qtr window to look more sportier and also added a wing from a dodge charger extended the back bumper still need to do the door lines thats untill later lol... thats it for now ill post up more pics wen i get a chance tks for looking uffin:


this is gonna be one badass ride!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> here's sum mock up pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here's sum pics after i shot the clear on it  :shocked:  uffin:


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn bro the coupe and the caddy look sweet!!!



Co-signed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## candilove

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn bro the coupe and the caddy look sweet!!! Can I have them??!


lowlife why you want everybodies cars build your own lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hold on let me get my Sun Glasses. Wow kool mirror shine


----------



## 8-Ball

Man that coupe is nice. And that caddy is bad ass homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn bro the coupe and the caddy look sweet!!! Can I have them??!


gracias homie  and chale wey make ur own cabron if u can  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> this is gonna be one badass ride!!!!


i hope so homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Co-signed !!!!!!!!!


tks trend


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> lowlife why you want everybodies cars build your own lol


i know huh :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

ShowRodFreak said:


> Hold on let me get my Sun Glasses. Wow kool mirror shine


tks don


----------



## bigdogg323

8-Ball said:


> Man that coupe is nice. And that caddy is bad ass homie.


tks homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bigdogg323 said:


> here's sum mock up pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here's sum pics after i shot the clear on it  :shocked:  uffin:


DAAMNNNNN! That's what Im talkin about Frank! Bish is BAAAAAAD! Now send it to me.


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> DAAMNNNNN! That's what Im talkin about Frank! Bish is BAAAAAAD! Now send it to me.


:rofl: tks bro  wait till u see what im doing now even u gonna say :wow:  :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn bro the coupe and the caddy look sweet!!! Can I have them??!


Where you at Lowlife?....I mean your builds? I don't see them....:twak:....lol


----------



## ricezart

bigdogg323 said:


> here's alil sumthing i started on black metallic base with red anodize over it uffin: :biggrin:




That's tight bro!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Where you at Lowlife?....I mean your builds? I don't see them....:twak:....lol


:roflmao: he's doing invisible builds now thats y u cant see them :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ricezart said:


> That's tight bro!!!!


tks homie


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao: he's doing invisible builds now thats y u cant see them :rofl: :biggrin:


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work up in here:thumbsup: i digs the 300, gonna have to keep my eye on that one!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> sick work up in here:thumbsup: i digs the 300, gonna have to keep my eye on that one!!!


TKS ALOT COAST


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat kind if clear u use for this awsome ride?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao: he's doing invisible builds now thats y u cant see them :rofl: :biggrin:


 DAMM. MAYBE HE'S USING THAT NEW PAINT FROM HOUSE OF KOLOR THAT'S MAKES THEM INVINCIBLE. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat kind if clear u use for this awsome ride?


i use spruce by seymour bro its enamel clear works really good  u can get at any auto paint store thats where i get mines at :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM. MAYBE HE'S USING THAT NEW PAINT FROM HOUSE OF KOLOR THAT'S MAKES THEM INVINSIBLE. LOL


:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

killer cadi homie!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> killer cadi homie!!


thanks gil


----------



## rollindeep408

Bigdogg that lac is killin it homie love the gold touches


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Bigdogg that lac is killin it homie love the gold touches


tks rollin


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Where these builds at bro? I need some inspiration to get down to the room to build tonight. Get crackin mawfawka!!


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> TTT for Frankie:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Frankie:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> Where these builds at bro? I need some inspiration to get down to the room to build tonight. Get crackin mawfawka!!


lol... Soon bro im doing sumthing rt now u wood like that i havent done yet :biggrin: i'll post sum pics wen i get a chance


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Right on Frank. Im waitin foo!


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



MAZDAT said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Frankie:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE WEY
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

Scur-rape-init said:


> Right on Frank. Im waitin foo!


patience lil one soon i will post them for u my friend :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> MAZDAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE WEY
> 
> 
> 
> me too  que onda wey :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's another project im doing hope ya like it :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:NICE START


----------



## bigdogg323

and here's where i am now 



































and this is what i've done so far gonna need sum help from my truck buddys lol..... this is my first 4x4 im doing :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> and here's where i am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this how i've done so far but gonna need sum help from my truck buddys lol..... this is my first 4x4 im doing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . hope u guys like it thanks for looking :biggrin:


 looks cool bigperro, something different dog.


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:NICE START


tks coast


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> looks cool bigperro, something different dog.


tks alot eddie


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice start on it!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Nice start on it!!


tks tony


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> and here's where i am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i've done so far gonna need sum help from my truck buddys lol..... this is my first 4x4 im doing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/Mobile Uploads/Chevyblazer20.jp[/QUOTE]
> cool 4x4!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool 4x4!!!:thumbsup:


tks oldskoo


----------



## MC562

looking good frank


----------



## bigdogg323

MC562 said:


> looking good frank


tks bro


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> and here's where i am now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i've done so far gonna need sum help from my truck buddys lol..... this is my first 4x4 im doing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/Mobile Uploads/Chevyblazer20.jp[/QUOTE]
> [FONT=comic sans ms][SIZE=3]I Like it!!! :thumbsup:[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> I Like it!!! :thumbsup:


tks ceaser


----------



## TINGOS

ya vez we aint the only country ones in Texas,you had yoself a ******* itch is what happen.lol.Looks good 
frankie.lets go mud ridin.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Que no!! I was thinking the same shit tingo...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> Que no!! I was thinking the same shit tingo...


 YEAH ! ROADTRIP???? LMFAO


----------



## TINGOS

*here you go wey*

View attachment untitled.bmp










yup,lets go mud ridin.lol.this is funny


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHAH LOOKS A LIL LIKE FRANK !!


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 375396
> View attachment 375401
> yup,lets go mud ridin.lol.this is funny


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> HAHAHAH LOOKS A LIL LIKE FRANK !!


 y u lie foo u wish that was u :biggrin: insted lookin like ugly nomeo :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

AS LONG AS IT AINT MAMA JOKES I GUESS.LOL.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol


----------



## TINGOS

que onda con la fire alam wey?lol.What it do carnal pass me a beer.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> que onda con la fire alam wey?lol.What it do carnal pass me a beer.


 :wave: que onda wey ay foo when u get to my pad make to bring a six pack :biggrin: wey :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: que onda wey ay foo when u get to my pad make to bring a six pack :biggrin: wey :roflmao: :rofl:


post up pics wey


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> post up pics wey


2maro wey  for sure :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

been workin om this shood be done soon 














































got sum paint on it and found sum chrome undies for it also :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> been workin om this shood be done soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got sum paint on it and found sum chrome undies for it also :biggrin:


 looking good frank, but I think it will look better if u let me have it!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> looking good frank, but I think it will look better if u let me have it!


tks eddie 



sure bro u can have it only if u let me have that 66 impy rag :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 375396
> 
> 
> View attachment 375401
> 
> 
> yup,lets go mud ridin.lol.this is funny


Where you foo's steal my picture from? Yall better recognize! :biggrin: Yo, Franks-n-beans, that imp is looking good bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> tks eddie
> 
> 
> 
> sure bro u can have it only if u let me have that 66 impy rag :biggrin: :naughty:


DAMMIT FRANK. WHY U GOT TO GO THERE ! 8)


----------



## just ripe

bigdogg323 said:


> been workin om this shood be done soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got sum paint on it and found sum chrome undies for it also :biggrin:


 LOOKIN GOOD  BIGDOGG!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> LOOKIN GOOD  BIGDOGG!!!!! :wave:


TKS MIKE


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMIT FRANK. WHY U GOT TO GO THERE ! 8)


:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

took sum better pics of my 60 impala "60 problems"


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ooo, that's gangsta right there homie !


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*



bigdogg323 said:


> took sum better pics of my 60 impala "60 problems"


SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


>


CLEAN MONTE FRANKIE


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Ooo, that's gangsta right there homie !





TINGOS said:


> SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.





TINGOS said:


> CLEAN MONTE FRANKIE


tks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


>


yo 13's look badass wey


----------



## MAZDAT

Love the way you set up the stance on your cars Frank, looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> took sum better pics of my 60 impala "60 problems"


LOOKS CLEAN PERRO!


----------



## hocknberry

nice throw down bigdogg! what are the wheels on the 60?! nice use of the revell wires on the duece!


----------



## sinicle

that 60 is fuckin SWEET!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Love the way you set up the stance on your cars Frank, looks good:thumbsup:


tks jorge


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> nice throw down bigdogg! what are the wheels on the 60?! nice use of the revell wires on the duece!


tks hock and the wires r from the revell 32 ford sedan bro


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS CLEAN PERRO!





sinicle said:


> that 60 is fuckin SWEET!


tks alot fellas apreciate it  uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This duece is _*solid*_ homie ! Love the "vent" windows you did !!!!!! :thumbsup:



bigdogg323 said:


>


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> tks hock and the wires r from the revell 32 ford sedan bro


where'd the sleeves come from on the 62's wheels


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> where'd the sleeves come from on the 62's wheels


I made them out of the lowrider caddy rims bro


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn frank you been putting out gansta shit one after another homie


----------



## Tonioseven

Everything up in here is top-notch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn frank you been putting out gansta shit one after another homie


X2!!


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn frank you been putting out gansta shit one after another homie





Tonioseven said:


> Everything up in here is top-notch!!! :thumbsup:





LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!!


thanks alot fellas uffin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Builds looking GOOD bro....


----------



## bigdogg323

mista_gonzo said:


> Builds looking GOOD bro....


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> I made them out of the lowrider caddy rims bro


:banghead: dammit!! i have ONE caddy...but its the effin donk!!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: dammit!! i have ONE caddy...but its the effin donk!!


they have'em also bro


----------



## bigdogg323

30'' rims :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


>


Still my favorite 58...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing i'm workin on  uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i'm workin on  uffin:


BAD ASS. THAT TRUNK IDEA IS FUCKIN CRAZY SIC DOGG.


----------



## sneekyg909

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS. THAT TRUNK IDEA IS FUCKIN CRAZY SIC DOGG.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

BIGDOG, where do the 59 caddy tail lights you used on the 58 chevy come from?


----------



## bigdogg323

sandcast said:


> BIGDOG, where do the 59 caddy tail lights you used on the 58 chevy come from?


 new 60 impala that came out bro


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS. THAT TRUNK IDEA IS FUCKIN CRAZY SIC DOGG.





sneekyg909 said:


> X2 :thumbsup:


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sweet ass six two frankie


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> sweet ass six two frankie


tks joe uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

A









B









WHICH RIMS LOOK BETTER  :chuck:  :drama: :happysad: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

#2 :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

these  serio pedo frank, someones gotta start casting these wheels and tires, or just the tires bro. they look badass!


----------



## GreenBandit

Id say number 2


----------



## VICTOR0509

bigdogg323 said:


>


 WOW THAT LOOKS SICK:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

VICTOR0509 said:


> WOW THAT LOOKS SICK:thumbsup:


TKS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

did sum painting today and came up with this so here's ''FOXY BROWN 64"  hope yall like it :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMM FRANK YOU GOT THE ASSEMBLY LINE RUNNING FULL BLAST VATO. LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM FRANK YOU GOT THE ASSEMBLY LINE RUNNING FULL BLAST VATO. LOOKS CLEAN.


TKS EDDIE uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

uffin:


----------



## sinicle

You don't get to bump your own thread with just a smiley face! 
Where's the updates on Foxy Brown?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*yeah ! :drama:

*


sinicle said:


> You don't get to bump your own thread with just a smiley face!
> Where's the updates on* Foxy Brown?*


----------



## lil watcha

nice rag! what was the name of the color for the interior?


----------



## dig_derange

beautiful builds man.. i really love that 61!


----------



## bigdogg323

lil watcha said:


> nice rag! what was the name of the color for the interior?


ttks homie the color is light earth by testors uffin:



dig_derange said:


> beautiful builds man.. i really love that 61!


tks alot dig uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *yeah ! :drama:
> 
> *





sinicle said:


> You don't get to bump your own thread with just a smiley face!
> Where's the updates on Foxy Brown?


soon :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Where u get the boot?


----------



## bigdogg323

Lil Brandon said:


> Where u get the boot?


thi
its from the 62 impala vert kit but this one is a resin that a friend of mine casted uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

That 64 is dope frank foxy look good with some skirts homie


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> That 64 is dope frank foxy look good with some skirts homie


TKS BRO BUT ITS BEEN REDONE WITH SKIRTS AND RT COLOR I WANTED FOR IT  uffin:


----------



## sinicle

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> pics or it didn't happen!

































































































































HERE'S SUM UPDATES ON

''FOXY BROWN'' 64 IMPALA RAG

''AVOCADO SPECIAL'' 61 IMPALA RAG

''SPIRIT IN THE SKY'' 62 IMPALA RAG

HOPE U LIKE uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

never took any finish pics of my ''PONY KILLER'' maro so here u go fellas hope yall like it uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*that is TOO sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *that is TOO sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


YEAH WHAT TREND SAID!


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> YEAH WHAT TREND SAID!


Yeah, what Trend and Latin (chuco) said!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

damn bro loving those impalas super sexy


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S SUM UPDATES ON
> 
> ''FOXY BROWN'' 64 IMPALA RAG
> 
> ''AVOCADO SPECIAL'' 61 IMPALA RAG
> 
> ''SPIRIT IN THE SKY'' 62 IMPALA RAG
> 
> HOPE U LIKE uffin:


Badass projects :thumbsup: What kit are those seats from on the 62?


----------



## sinicle

great builds Frank


----------



## bigdogg323

Thanks alot fellas on the comps i really apreciate it  and sneeky those seats r from the 62 belair homie


----------



## Compton1964

Going great......


----------



## hocknberry

looks good in here bro! how you gonna put that nice camaro on that dirty tarp for pics?! lol......the sun visors on the verts......are those all from the 62 vert kit?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> looks good in here bro! how you gonna put that nice camaro on that dirty tarp for pics?! lol......the sun visors on the verts......are those all from the 62 vert kit?!


lol.... tks bro could'nt find a good spot in the sun that was the only spot i could find :biggrin: 


and visors r from the kits on them the 61 has them molded on to the body and the 64 it's an og rag kit thats how it comes also and the 62 has the visors are molded to the winshield uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S SUM UPDATES ON
> 
> ''FOXY BROWN'' 64 IMPALA RAG
> 
> ''AVOCADO SPECIAL'' 61 IMPALA RAG
> 
> ''SPIRIT IN THE SKY'' 62 IMPALA RAG
> 
> HOPE U LIKE uffin:



I'm loving Avocado Special:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Can i have it Frank???


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Can i have it Frank???


DAMM "BIG HAPPY", U BEAT ME TO IT!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Can i have it Frank???


 SURE IF I CAN HAVE THE SLEDAN :biggrin: : lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM "BIG HAPPY", U BEAT ME TO IT!


 U SNOOZE U LOSE CHUCO  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

que onda wey,what you working on fool.Or you still downloading music?


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> que onda wey,what you working on fool












:wow:  :facepalm:


----------



## TINGOS

*YA NO ME HABLAS WEY.LOL.*



bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:  :facepalm:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> what up fool,ya start & finish yo 39 burban wey.Then sell it to me.


----------



## TINGOS

Oye Frankie these are the 4 color greens que tengo wey.


----------



## LoLife4Life

TINGOS said:


> que onda wey,what you working on fool.Or you still downloading music?


HAHAHAHAHAHHA LMBO!! QUE NO EVERY TIME I TALK TO THAT FOO HE WAS DOING THAT SHIT...


----------



## TINGOS

LoLife4Life said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHA LMBO!! QUE NO EVERY TIME I TALK TO THAT FOO HE WAS DOING THAT SHIT...


dang he got you on that Frankie.lol.Here we go start scoring on each other.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> Oye Frankie these are the 4 color greens que tengo wey.


tks wey im a go look for the dark one looks almost like it lol.....  uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

TINGOS said:


> dang he got you on that Frankie.lol.Here we go start scoring on each other.


LOL!! I thought he gave up modeling and was becoming a DJ LMNO...


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> LOL!! I thought he gave up modeling and was becoming a DJ LMNO...


ohhhhhhh okayyyyyyyyyy   :uh: :ugh: :loco: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sum of my builds come out in this vid :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

RIGHT ON! looks good Frank! was that show on TV?


----------



## ricezart

That was sickkkkk bigdogg, Congrats man!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*aweready*

simon que si ese.RIGHT ON FRANKIE.


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> RIGHT ON! looks good Frank! was that show on TV?





ricezart said:


> That was sickkkkk bigdogg, Congrats man!!!





TINGOS said:


> simon que si ese.RIGHT ON FRANKIE.


TKS ALOT FELLAS THAT RT THERE WAS BETTER THAN ANY TROPHY uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Nice as hell!! I saw quite a few models I recognize!! Dude respected the game; that's whassup!! *:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> *Nice as hell!! I saw quite a few models I recognize!! Dude respected the game; that's whassup!! *:h5:


:yes: :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Woods

update pictures on the 58? hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

since i've been sick lately :uh: have'nt had time to build but i've been gettin alot better now so i got back at the bench for alil bit and did the guts to the ace so here u go fellas :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

this is almost done


----------



## bigdogg323

Woods said:


> update pictures on the 58? hno:







































put new shoes on betty :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN*



bigdogg323 said:


> put new shoes on betty :biggrin:


OH MAN I LIKE THAT


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yha like what ^^^^ said.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> OH MAN I LIKE THAT





halfasskustoms said:


> Yha like what ^^^^ said.


TKS FELLAS uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> put new shoes on betty :biggrin:


58 is badass!!!:wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> this is almost done


THIS SHIT IS NICE BIGPERRO, BUT I THINK IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON MY SHELF. 8)


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn Betty Lookin sexy with them rays frank !!


----------



## ricezart

bigdogg323 said:


> put new shoes on betty :biggrin:


Wheels are tight!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Frank are those the caddy hub caps you started with ?


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 58 is badass!!!:wow:





LATIN SKULL said:


> THIS SHIT IS NICE BIGPERRO, BUT I THINK IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON MY SHELF. 8)





rollindeep408 said:


> Damn Betty Lookin sexy with them rays frank !!





ricezart said:


> Wheels are tight!!!!


TKS ALOT FELLAS ON THE COMPS APRECIATE IT  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Frank are those the caddy hub caps you started with ?


HEY ROLLIN I USED 61 GALAXIE HUBS TO MAKE THEM BRO uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

update on the 61 trunk is done just need to paint it also booty kit is ready for two tone paint 


thanks for looking uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

it's gettin thur :happysad:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dam thats nice.


----------



## TINGOS

*SWEET*



bigdogg323 said:


> it's gettin thur :happysad:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orale bust out the pencils & paper-CLASS IS IN SESSION-se mira chingon carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Dam thats nice.





TINGOS said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's gettin thur :happysad:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orale bust out the pencils & paper-CLASS IS IN SESSION-se mira chingon carnal
> 
> 
> 
> gracias homies uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


uffin:


----------



## chris g

Damn bro that 58 is BADACE!!! Where can I find or buy the skirts and fifth wheel with that split bar that shit is a must have for my new project


----------



## darkside customs

Can I have it?


----------



## Hydrohype

Ninja pee's on himself..


----------



## bigdogg323

chris g said:


> Damn bro that 58 is BADACE!!! Where can I find or buy the skirts and fifth wheel with that split bar that shit is a must have for my new project


tks chris the skirts and 5th weel come with the kit homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Can I have it?


:nono: :no: :finger: :buttkick: :twak: :machinegun: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> Ninja pee's on himself..


:loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:  uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

darkside customs said:


> Can I have it?


YEAH WHAT DARKSIDE SAID!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

since my parts came in i started on this hope yall like it uffin:lmk what u think :happysad:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Frank!!! Glad to see u at it.


----------



## sinicle

cool idea for the 61's trunk!....looks like somebody has too many kits laying around...
everything looks sick as usual Frank. I would say keep it up, but you always do.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> since my parts came in i started on this hope yall like it uffin:lmk what u think :happysad:


I THINK U NEED TO CUT THE FENDER WELLS OUT AN SLAM THAT MUFUKA WITH THOSE RIMS.


----------



## hocknberry

LATIN SKULL said:


> I THINK U NEED TO CUT THE FENDER WELLS OUT AN SLAM THAT MUFUKA WITH THOSE RIMS.


:werd: and i got paypal ready when you wanna send me the 58!


----------



## darkside customs

Like the truck and all, but I agree it should be layed out on those wheels....


----------



## rollin yota28

Yep, lay it out bro, it'd be so much better! And are those vents on the hood?


----------



## bigkidd420

It would be sick slammed but it looks good how it is too


----------



## Lowridingmike

I like that truck alot. even in it's current stace!


----------



## rollindeep408

LATIN SKULL said:


> I THINK U NEED TO CUT THE FENDER WELLS OUT AN SLAM THAT MUFUKA WITH THOSE RIMS.


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> I THINK U NEED TO CUT THE FENDER WELLS OUT AN SLAM THAT MUFUKA WITH THOSE RIMS.





hocknberry said:


> :werd: and i got paypal ready when you wanna send me the 58!





darkside customs said:


> Like the truck and all, but I agree it should be layed out on those wheels....





rollin yota28 said:


> Yep, lay it out bro, it'd be so much better! And are those vents on the hood?





bigkidd420 said:


> It would be sick slammed but it looks good how it is too





rollindeep408 said:


> X2


tks fellas on the comments but i also thawt about slamming it but i can't as u can see in the pics the rims r to big for it 














































THESE PICS ARE WITH AND WITH OUT THE FRAME SO I CAN'T SLAMMED IT SORRY FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

AWW. GET SOME OTHER ONES AN THEN SLAM IT. OR CUT THOSE MUFUKAS IN HALF AND GLUE THEM. JUST DO A SLAMMER. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> AWW. GET SOME OTHER ONES AN THEN SLAM IT. OR CUT THOSE MUFUKAS IN HALF AND GLUE THEM. JUST DO A SLAMMER. LOL


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE THEN IT WILL NEVER GET DONE :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol tuck them bitches up in the wells till they touch good g !


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Lol tuck them bitches up in the wells till they touch good g !


:facepalm: LOL.......:wow: IM JUST GONNA HIGH RIDE IT  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-notch work up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Top-notch work up in here. :thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm: LOL.......:wow: IM JUST GONNA HIGH RIDE IT  :biggrin:


Looks. Coo either way frank and I meant to say hood not good stupid auto correct even did it just now lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Looks. Coo either way frank and I meant to say hood not good stupid auto correct even did it just now lol


its uffin:bro


----------



## bigdogg323

after almost more than a yr i brawt my merc out again for sum touch ups and made the taillights for it :biggrin: ill post more pics soon mocked up and no cell phone pics either :roflmao: lol.....


----------



## chris g

thats super tight homie major mods goin down


bigdogg323 said:


> pk fellas here's alil sumthing im working on didin think i was gonna do it but here it is chrysler 300 coupe (bentley edition) :biggrin: hope u like it i will post more updates soon uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chris g said:


> thats super tight homie major mods goin down


X2! Liking that 300 Fastback coupe!


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

chris g said:


> thats super tight homie major mods goin down





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2! Liking that 300 Fastback coupe!


tks homies uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

Badass Frank! Bout time u got back to this one... I thought u woulda had it done by now


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


First time I seen this merc,damn that's kool ,great use of the chopper!


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Badass Frank! Bout time u got back to this one... I thought u woulda had it done by now


i know bro but do to certan things beyond my control had to put it away lol.... :biggrin: 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> First time I seen this merc,damn that's kool ,great use of the chopper!


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

DID SUM CHANGES ON THE FRONT END CUT THE BOTTOM OF THE HOOD AND MOLDED IT IN THEN GOT A GRILL FROM MY OTHER MERC TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS ON IT AND I LIKE IT SO FAR MIGHT LEAVE IT LMK WHAT U THINK AND THANS FOR LOOKING uffin:


----------



## sinicle

the Merc looks AMAZING!!! I got a buddy with a 1:1 and for a grill all he used were the large grill cones and made a bracket so they were "floating" in the open space of the grill. looked sick but maybe a little too "rat" for this build. it looked really cool though.


----------



## sinicle

My bad, it's a Ford. But here it is:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> the Merc looks AMAZING!!! I got a buddy with a 1:1 and for a grill all he used were the large grill cones and made a bracket so they were "floating" in the open space of the grill. looked sick but maybe a little too "rat" for this build. it looked really cool though.


TKS ALOT SIN uffin:



sinicle said:


> My bad, it's a Ford. But here it is:


THIS LOOKS SWEET I LIKES IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


Dude that shit is BadAss man. Looks great.



bigdogg323 said:


> DID SUM CHANGES ON THE FRONT END CUT THE BOTTOM OF THE HOOD AND MOLDED IT IN THEN GOT A GRILL FROM MY OTHER MERC TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS ON IT AND I LIKE IT SO FAR MIGHT LEAVE IT LMK WHAT U THINK AND THANS FOR LOOKING uffin:


Good lookin hood.:thumbsup:



sinicle said:


> My bad, it's a Ford. But here it is:


That shoe box is bitchin.


----------



## kykustoms

love that merc sick shit...is that a 50 chevy truck grill?


----------



## bigdogg323

kykustoms said:


> love that merc sick shit...is that a 50 chevy truck grill?


tks bro and yes thats a 50 chevy pick up grill cut to fit the merc :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

GOT SUM WORK DONE ON SUM PROJECTS LAST NITE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HERE'S ALIL UPDATE ON MY ''AVOCADO DELIGHT 61''  uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sick work on the 50 truck grill,love it!


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sick work on the 50 truck grill,love it!


TKS HOMIE  uffin:


----------



## downlow82

chris g said:


> thats super tight homie major mods goin down


yeah homie the mods on the 300 is nice cant wait to see it done:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

downlow82 said:


> yeah homie the mods on the 300 is nice cant wait to see it done:thumbsup:


TKS BRO uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

downlow82 said:


> yeah homie the mods on the 300 is nice cant wait to see it done:thumbsup:


x-2 homie, 300 needs to be back out on the bench:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Bad ass frank merc is looking good


----------



## bigdogg323

i really need to finish this  :ugh: :facepalm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

merc update new grill modified hood reshaped front end hope i got it rt :happysad: lol,,,,


----------



## bigdogg323

new project im doing :biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/
> 485257_331052180291538_100001602758965
> _934632_335463919_n.jpg
> 
> 
> merc update new grill modified hood
> reshaped front end hope i got it rt :happysad:
> lol,,,,


Looks smooth from where I'm standing!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:sick work goin down in here!!


----------



## Smallz

Love the Merc Frank. Lookin good.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD. BUT I GOT ONE QUESTION! CAN I HAVE THEM?


----------



## MAZDAT

Can I borrow them Frank???


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Can I borrow them Frank???


HEY I ASKED FIRST big happy.


----------



## sneekyg909

Smallz said:


> Love the Merc Frank. Lookin good.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

that merc is pure sickness!! the 300 is lookin good as hell too!!


----------



## bigdogg323

tks alot fellas on the comps on the merc and 300 coupe


----------



## bigdogg323

here's an update on the 300 coupe did alil facelift on it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Nice


tks james uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

this is the look im going for on the 300 coupe 



























this is how it look b4 i put the putty on :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe

bigdogg323 said:


> here's an update on the 300 coupe did alil facelift on it :biggrin:


BADASS!!!! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas here's a how to on making a 2dr blazer for ur self i dont like to explain stuff just watch the pics and learn lol... any questions just ask i'll be glad to anser any questions if u have any uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:everything looks sick brotha....where u get them wheel lips from....need some of those:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:everything looks sick brotha....where u get them wheel lips from....need some of those:biggrin:


tks alot bro 

I made the lips out of hh wire rims then had sr woodgrain cast them for me :-D 
i made the lip out of the hh wire wheels


----------



## LUXMAN

Sick tahoe !!! I want one but got too many projects hoin rite now, but one day I will try . Thanks for sharing the game homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang that Blazer looks good bro ! Resin that mutha !


----------



## DTAT2

dood i love both these rides... both look fuckin ILL ....cant wait too see them finished ..


----------



## bigdogg323

LUXMAN said:


> Sick tahoe !!! I want one but got too many projects hoin rite now, but one day I will try . Thanks for sharing the game homie





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang that Blazer looks good bro ! Resin that mutha !





DTAT2 said:


> dood i love both these rides... both look fuckin ILL ....cant wait too see them finished ..


tks alot fellas apreciate the good words uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas i wanted to do sumthing totaly diff so i came up with this a 90s style blazer w/a removable top just like the older blazers have it still have lots of work to do on it but here's where am @ so far lmk what u think :happysad: :biggrin: :facepalm:


----------



## hocknberry

the K5 top adds some cool custom detail to it, i still wanna try out the original version you did.....who says snap kits are no good huh?! the wheels fit it nice to! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good.


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> the K5 top adds some cool custom detail to it, i still wanna try out the original version you did.....who says snap kits are no good huh?! the wheels fit it nice to! :thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good.


tks fellas uffin:










here's alil update on the blazer mostly everything is shaved off and molded the top is almost ready still need sum kinks on it interior is cut up to fit in it hope yall like it so far tks for looking uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

That's bad as fuck ..... Look bad ass with a slight raised hood scoop


----------



## sinicle

DAMN FRANK! The blazer looks great, but what I'm really diggin is that 300!!!!


----------



## Smallz

Lookin good Frank. Now hurry up and finish!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Smallz said:


> Lookin good Frank. Now hurry up and finish!


YEAH WHAT SMALLZ SAID!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Smallz said:


> Lookin good Frank. Now hurry up and finish!





LATIN SKULL said:


> YEAH WHAT SMALLZ SAID!!


I'M TRYING TO GO THE FASTEST I CAN CAPTAINS :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> That's bad as fuck ..... Look bad ass with a slight raised hood scoop


TKS ROLLIN AND GOOD IDEA BRO 



sinicle said:


> DAMN FRANK! The blazer looks great, but what I'm really diggin is that 300!!!!


TKS DOUG uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum primer on the 300 coupe still have alot more to do on it  :facepalm:  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum primer on the 300 coupe still have alot more to do on it  :facepalm:  :biggrin:


SIKKKKK!!


----------



## hocknberry

this one needs to be casted!!!


----------



## Smallz

That shit is nice Frank. Who built it?...lol


----------



## bigdogg323

Smallz said:


> That shit is nice Frank. Who built it?...lol


:dunno: :biggrin:  tks marcus


----------



## bigdogg323

found this in my closet been looking for it :biggrin: lol......


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh shyt ragtop rivi??? Is that even legal? Lmao j/k never seen one but thats hard homie! Nice dash too


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Frank! You been busy I see... Nice work on those!


----------



## bigdogg323

LUXMAN said:


> Oh shyt ragtop rivi??? Is that even legal? Lmao j/k never seen one but thats hard homie! Nice dash too





darkside customs said:


> Damn Frank! You been busy I see... Nice work on those!


tks homies uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

bigdogg323 said:


> found this this in my closet been looking for it :biggrin: lol......


dam frank im liking this homie great job


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam frank im liking this homie great job


DON'T LIKE IT TOO MUCH EMILIO , FRANK LET ME HAVE THE RIVI ALREADY.


----------



## sinicle

LATIN SKULL said:


> DON'T LIKE IT TOO MUCH EMILIO , FRANK LET ME HAVE THE RIVI ALREADY.


just as long as you guys don't think you're getting MY 300!!! Frank told me on the phone the other day that he's giving it to me!!!.........kinda:roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam frank im liking this homie great job


 tks bro



LATIN SKULL said:


> DON'T LIKE IT TOO MUCH EMILIO , FRANK LET ME HAVE THE RIVI ALREADY.


:shocked: :shocked: :shh: :nono: :roflmao::roflmao:



sinicle said:


> just as long as you guys don't think you're getting MY 300!!! Frank told me on the phone the other day that he's giving it to me!!!.........kinda:roflmao:


:shh: :buttkick: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

Nice Rivi. Something different.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

408models said:


> :biggrin: YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES BRO, I LIKE THAT LS MC.


Need to get some models to keep my self busy


----------



## bigdogg323

Smallz said:


> Nice Rivi. Something different.


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Need to get some models to keep my self busy


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> :wave:


Supp foo wassss sappening homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

Nada... Just chillin at the crib...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Nada... Just chillin at the crib...


Kool watcha workin on?


----------



## dig_derange

Wutup homie! Loving these projects man. Been watching that 300 take shape. Shit is ill! That Rivi looks promising too. Dig that dash.


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> Wutup homie! Loving these projects man. Been watching that 300 take shape. Shit is ill! That Rivi looks promising too. Dig that dash.


tks alot dig im hoping to finish sumthing :facepalm: or one of these soon lol,..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

getting them done for next month :biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> getting them done for next month :biggrin:


Kool!


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro! I'm workin on the Stealth and prolly gonna star workin in the Chevy Van next...


----------



## dig_derange

bigdogg323 said:


> getting them done for next month :biggrin:



badass trio of rags there man..


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> badass trio of rags there man..


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Hell yea bro! I'm workin on the Stealth and prolly gonna star workin in the Chevy Van next...


sweet bro keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Kool!


uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

bigdogg323 said:


> getting them done for next month :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


>


X2! BUT WOULD LOOK HOTTER IN MY DISPLAY CASE.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! BUT WOULD LOOK HOTTER IN MY DISPLAY CASE.


So wood ur 2 sweet looking rags wood look in mine   :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

DID SUM WORK ON THESE THIS WKND UPuffinATES COMING SOON


----------



## bigdogg323

JUST ALIL UPDATE ON THIS :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

here's another update got sum putty on the blazer still have a few more things to do on it uffin:

here it is with the shell on


----------



## bigdogg323

here's another update


----------



## OFDatTX

chingon wey!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! Some cool ass shit in here!


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Damn! Some cool ass shit in here!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> chingon wey!!!


Gracias homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds looking firme big homie


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking firme big homie


tks johnny uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

so are you the new mod yet or what?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> so are you the new mod yet or what?!


Idk havent heard anything rt now is a big if bro? :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Badass avitar,bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass avitar,bro!


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Getting sum work done on the deuce mostly everything is done just need alil bit to go lol.....​


----------



## bigdogg323

Also recleared my og rag 64 shood be done by friday i hope lol....... ​:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Today my lil girl told me she's ready to do another build so i said ok what do u want to build so she went in my closet and picked the jag xj220 that i had givin up on so now its her's to finish she has never did a glue kit b4 so im a help her on it wish me luck fellas ​:happysad: lol...... Soon to be at a show near u hahaha ​




​


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> Getting sum work done on the deuce mostly everything is done just need alil bit to go lol.....​


62s badass,bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:builds lookin


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> Getting sum work done on the deuce mostly everything is done just need alil bit to go lol.....​


thats clean bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> Getting sum work done on the deuce mostly everything is done just need alil bit to go lol.....​





bigdogg323 said:


> Also recleared my og rag 64 shood be done by friday i hope lol....... ​:biggrin:





bigdogg323 said:


> Today my lil girl told me she's ready to do another build so i said ok what do u want to build so she went in my closet and picked the jag xj220 that i had givin up on so now its her's to finish she has never did a glue kit b4 so im a help her on it wish me luck fellas ​:happysad:lol...... Soon to be at a show near u hahaha ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


All kool shit homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 62s badass,bro!





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:builds lookin





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats clean bro!





halfasskustoms said:


> All kool shit homie.:thumbsup:


TKS ALOT FELLAS FOR ALL THE COMPS uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

doing sum work on the 61 uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED WITH THESE 









AND MADE THIS 









TO HOLD 2 OF THESE


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> STARTED WITH THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MADE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO HOLD 2 OF THESE


thats hella cool bro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

yea the more I look at the ramp? the more I like it.. Bodacious


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats hella cool bro!!!


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> yea the more I look at the ramp? the more I like it.. Bodacious


lol........ tks markie uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

trailers nice! whatcha usin for a tow pig, the 2 door blazer?!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Builds looking good!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> trailers nice! whatcha usin for a tow pig, the 2 door blazer?!


Nah most likely a dually bro


----------



## bigdogg323

85 Biarittz said:


> Builds looking good!


Tks charles


----------



## Lowridingmike

That trailor is tight! And I LOVE that yellow deuce ht thats on there. more pics of it!


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowridingmike said:


> That trailor is tight! And I LOVE that yellow deuce ht thats on there. more pics of it!


tks mike 


I have pics of the deuce in my finished builds thread probly on p.4 by now in the forum lol..... Look for BIGDOGGS finished builds


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trailer looks legit,man!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lowridingmike said:


> That trailor is tight! And I LOVE that yellow deuce ht thats on there. more pics of it!


X2 that trailer is sick


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> forgot to post up lucielle in here


 gotta check you out Big Dogg you got some of that good shit in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum primer on the 300 coupe still have alot more to do on it  :facepalm:  :biggrin:


:inout::drama::ninja:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> gotta check you out Big Dogg you got some of that good shit in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :inout::drama::ninja:


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

update on the trailor


----------



## bigdogg323

A TRAILOR MADE FOR 2 QUEENS :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype

jackwagon, you know its nice.. when it's done after paint. you got to put some tail lights on it, and a cool licence plate frame..:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> A TRAILOR MADE FOR 2 QUEENS :biggrin: :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> shake rattle & roll Frankie style,trailer was a good idea carnal.


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> jackwagon, you know its nice.. when it's done after paint. you got to put some tail lights on it, and a cool licence plate frame..:thumbsup:


lol..... tks markie uffin:



TINGOS said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TRAILOR MADE FOR 2 QUEENS :biggrin: :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> shake rattle & roll Frankie style,trailer was a good idea carnal.
> 
> 
> 
> gracias homie :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

ok for sum reason i duked in to doing another project :facepalm::biggrin:










i started with this 









and cut these 









and made this :facepalm:














but i'm going with this  :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn homie thats gonna look sick!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

cool !


----------



## dig_derange

bigdogg323 said:


> ok for sum reason i duked in to doing another project :facepalm::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cut these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm going with this  :nicoderm:




that is NUTS dude. love it. need to put a hot tub in that mutha!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn homie thats gonna look sick!





CHEVYXXX said:


> cool !





dig_derange said:


> that is NUTS dude. love it. need to put a hot tub in that mutha!


tks alot fellas and dig not a bad idea bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> ok for sum reason i duked in to doing another project :facepalm::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cut these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm going with this  :nicoderm:


bad ass truck homie!!!
reminds me of the show trucks from the 90's:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Gonna need a lot of truck to haul 2 Impalas:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass truck homie!!!
> reminds me of the show trucks from the 90's:nicoderm:


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Gonna need a lot of truck to haul 2 Impalas:thumbsup:


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update 










wanted to see how it looked slammed :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see how it looked slammed :biggrin:


:wow: hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see how it looked slammed :biggrin:


YOU KNOW YOU AIN'T SLAMMING IT SO STOP TEASING. YOU LIKE THAT HIGH RIDER LOOK. 8(


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> X 2


:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> YOU KNOW YOU AIN'T SLAMMING IT SO STOP TEASING. YOU LIKE THAT HIGH RIDER LOOK. 8(


:shh: :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

HEY OBAMA just gave a speech the other day. he said that you did not build any of your models? he said the Government built them.


Oh thanks to the Government for all of our builds! even BMF!


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> HEY OBAMA just gave a speech the other day. he said that you did not build any of your models? he said the Government built them.
> 
> 
> Oh thanks to the Government for all of our builds! even BMF!


:ugh: :twak: :shocked: :sprint: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

Since idk how to make frames im going to make one already made for the blazer using one from the 66 olds cutlass vert ​


----------



## bigdogg323

and here it is cut up and fitted now to slice it and dice it :shocked: :naughty:










and here is the frame it is sliced and diced to fit the back of the blazer along with the rear axle cut up to fit uffin:










and finaly got sum primer on the blazer :run: :run: :boink:


----------



## GreenBandit

That long ass Chevy gunna be sick, use the 4 door body tho!!!


----------



## serio909

Thats bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323

GreenBandit said:


> That long ass Chevy gunna be sick, use the 4 door body tho!!!


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

serio909 said:


> Thats bad ass


tks bro


----------



## GreenBandit

No worries that things gunna be sweet! Mabey do a wet bar in the bed? I don't think that's been done yet. Good luck anyways


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> and here it is cut up and fitted now to slice it and dice it :shocked: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the frame it is sliced and diced to fit the back of the blazer along with the rear axle cut up to fit uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finaly got sum primer on the blazer :run: :run: :boink:


:wow::guns::machinegun::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

GreenBandit said:


> No worries that things gunna be sweet! Mabey do a wet bar in the bed? I don't think that's been done yet. Good luck anyways


tks homie 



and good idea bro


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow::guns::machinegun::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:nicoderm:  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

lil update made a roll pan and new lip for sum rims uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

new project 









made sum 13s for it also :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil flair in the back fender for that rim im a do lol..... :naughty:


















CLOSER LOOK :biggrin:









also did a custom front plate :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> Alil flair in the back fender for that rim im a do lol..... :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSER LOOK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a custom front plate :loco: :nicoderm:


lookin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PICS COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Got some nice work going on in here Bigdogg!:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBandit

great idea for the front bumper, do the opposire side for the rear and your set!


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> Alil flair in the back fender for that rim im a do lol..... :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSER LOOK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a custom front plate :loco: :nicoderm:


keeps gettin better!! this inspired my 2 door escalade....although you are way farther ahead!! LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PICS COMING:thumbsup:





85 Biarittz said:


> Got some nice work going on in here Bigdogg!:thumbsup:





GreenBandit said:


> great idea for the front bumper, do the opposire side for the rear and your set!





hocknberry said:


> keeps gettin better!! this inspired my 2 door escalade....although you are way farther ahead!! LOL


tks alot fellas on the comps uffin:



and hock by the time im finished with it it'll probly look like a plane or sumthing :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

making a castle grill for the 77-79 cadillacs wish me luck lol....:facepalm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> and here it is cut up and fitted now to slice it and dice it :shocked: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the frame it is sliced and diced to fit the back of the blazer along with the rear axle cut up to fit uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finaly got sum primer on the blazer :run: :run: :boink:


 TRUCK IS SIC, HURRY UP AND FINISH IT SO I CAN HAVE IT!


----------



## Hydrohype

CAN I HAVE THE 57?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trokita is lookin firme homes ur doin ur thang big homie


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Trokita is lookin firme homes ur doin ur thang big homie


Gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> CAN I HAVE THE 57?


Sure wen i get that caddy  :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> TRUCK IS SIC, HURRY UP AND FINISH IT SO I CAN HAVE IT!


Gracias homie 




U can have it wen u let me have ''GOLD RUSH" :biggrin:  :roflmao


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

wassup homie:nicoderm:! i wanna see something finished already! :run::naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wassup homie:nicoderm:! i wanna see something finished already! :run::naughty:


YEAH TIRED OF SEEING PRIMERED CARS ONLY. LMFAO


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wassup homie:nicoderm:! i wanna see something finished already! :run::naughty:





LATIN SKULL said:


> YEAH TIRED OF SEEING PRIMERED CARS ONLY. LMFAO


hopfully soon fellas :happysad: :| :tears: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

13'' cragers for this baby lol...:biggrin:









and here's ''PENNY LANE'' on 13s :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> 13'' cragers for this baby lol...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's ''PENNY LANE'' on 13s :nicoderm:


the color is nice as hell...but the wheels look so small?! what are they?


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> the color is nice as hell...but the wheels look so small?! what are they?


Tks bro 

The rims r 13" cragers i made from the 70 impala


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like them rims homie. Very nice.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> I like them rims homie. Very nice.


tks homie uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> Tks bro
> 
> The rims r 13" cragers i made from the 70 impala


hmm?! i just fit some on a 57 i got...i guess they dont look as small as they did in your pic?! anyway...nice start! is the paint nail polish? it looks really good with out the typical white top!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> hmm?! i just fit some on a 57 i got...i guess they dont look as small as they did in your pic?! anyway...nice start! is the paint nail polish? it looks really good with out the typical white top!


i custom made the rims bro thur a 2 piece the ring is from the caddy lowrider then cut down the cragar and sanded the outer piece to be the same as the ring and the color is krylon sparkling canyon wish it was nail polish thou lol..... glad u liked it bro :cheesy: oh was gonna do the white top but wanted to do it alil diff


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> i custom made the rims bro thur a 2 piece the ring is from the caddy lowrider then cut down the cragar and sanded the outer piece to be the same as the ring and the color is krylon sparkling canyon wish it was nail polish thou lol..... glad u liked it bro :cheesy: oh was gonna do the white top but wanted to do it alil diff


nice idea for the wheels! and krylon?! i hated that paint with a passion cuz i ruined so many models back in my newbie days...but more guys have been using it with nice results so i jumped into the krylon game with my pink 65 i need to get back too already! anyways.....nice start cant wait to see the end result!


----------



## bigdogg323

Lol tks bro cant wait to finish it too lol....


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> 13'' cragers for this baby lol...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's ''PENNY LANE'' on 13s :nicoderm:



Can I have it Frank???


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Can I have it Frank???


TO LATE BIG HAPPY! I ALREADY GOT IT. 8)


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> 13'' cragers for this baby lol...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's ''PENNY LANE'' on 13s :nicoderm:


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> 13'' cragers for this baby lol...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's ''PENNY LANE'' on 13s :nicoderm:


Nice job on those wheels,ese


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Can I have it Frank???





LATIN SKULL said:


> TO LATE BIG HAPPY! I ALREADY GOT IT. 8)


simon jorge hey eddie tks for gold rush homie :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> simon jorge hey eddie tks for gold rush homie :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


STOP BRINGING UP THAT RIDE, I ALREADY GAVE IT TO SR.WOODGRAIN VATO 8)


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> STOP BRINGING UP THAT RIDE, I ALREADY GAVE IT TO SR.WOODGRAIN VATO 8)


:twak: :buttkick:  :tears: :machinegun:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :twak: :buttkick:  :tears: :machinegun:


LMFJO!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> LMFJO!


:shocked: :finger: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I would live to get that s-10


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I would live to get that s-10


Which one left or right :dunno:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

The '94 I need another one I have a dream to build


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Let me know how much for it n shipping by the way you have some awesome builds man I love the blazer its beyond sick


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Let me know how much for it n shipping by the way you have some awesome builds man I love the blazer its beyond sick


Tks bro apreciate it 

its $18 with ship for the s10 homie


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> Tks bro apreciate it
> 
> its $18 with ship for the s10 homie


Sweet here is my email send me the info is a money order cool? [email protected]


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Customs*


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Sweet here is my email send me the info is a money order cool? [email protected]


pm sent uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

These r for sale 

2 jags xj220 $20
Fujimi old.school rims $10- SOLD
69 yenko nova $15
67 olds 442 w-30 $10
Ed roth surfite $15 (box damaged) good inside
Box s-10 $15- pending
90s S-10 $10 (broken pillar)- SOLD
55 chevy cameo (missing visor) complete $10
80s cadillac donk $30
Ford escort xr-3 $25

ALL PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

You can take the '94 off the list its mine


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> You can take the '94 off the list its mine


:cheesy:  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MayhemKustomz

I can honestly say i have never seen that Escort.


----------



## bigdogg323

MayhemKustomz said:


> I can honestly say i have never seen that Escort.


me too thats y i got it but never got around to it :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice builds man, diggin' all these.


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn I want the Escort... But broke til next month...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Damn I want the Escort... But broke til next month...


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

body mods on the blazer r done i hope lol.... but still needs alil more work shood be done and ready soon for paint :nicoderm:









also started working the camper for the blazer :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

also got the super dually bed in primer but still needs work :nicoderm:


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice build's man, killer 64, with all the pinstripe's!


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Nice builds man, diggin' all these.





Auto Mob said:


> Nice build's man, killer 64, with all the pinstripe's!


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> body mods on the blazer r done i hope lol.... but still needs alil more work shood be done and ready soon for paint :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also started working the camper for the blazer :happysad:


blazer lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave: Its coming out clean Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

SALE OVER :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

The blazer is looking sick man I'm gonna have to build me one of those


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> blazer lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


TKS BRO uffin:



sneekyg909 said:


> :wave: Its coming out clean Frank...:thumbsup:


TKS CEASER uffin:



alteredvisionscustoms said:


> The blazer is looking sick man I'm gonna have to build me one of those


TKS BENJAMIN uffin:


----------



## rockin562

thanks for hooking me up with the models brotha. already got started on them. lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> thanks for hooking me up with the models brotha. already got started on them. lol.


:thumbsup: np bro :nicoderm:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Got the truck man just what I needed thanks. Couple questions what did you paint it with,n what did the dash come out of?


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got the truck man just what I needed thanks. Couple questions what did you paint it with,n what did the dash come out of?


np bro glad u liked it homie 

the paint is enamel easy to strip homie with purple power or sum easy-off and the dash i think it came off a mustang concept :happysad:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Nice thanks by the way I just ordered my kit so I can make that blazer um gonna do a newer one


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Nice thanks by the way I just ordered my kit so I can make that blazer um gonna do a newer one


uffin: cant wait to see what u come up with :thumbsup:


----------



## face108

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Clean ass builds homie, lovin the caddy and the Ls.


Still for sale????


----------



## face108

bigdogg323 said:


> heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go
> 
> heres my caddy ( haters nitemare )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j208/bigdogg323/087_87.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> my monte cholo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lincoln ( brown roots )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my glasshouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my olds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 62 (el pulpo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST UP MORE LATER ENJOY :biggrin:


Whats for sale?


----------



## bigdogg323

face108 said:


> Still for sale????





face108 said:


> Whats for sale?


:nono: none of those bro :nono:


----------



## face108

Everything have a price B-)


----------



## bigdogg323

face108 said:


> Everything have a price B-)


they do but not these homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds look tight homie


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds look tight homie


gracias homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED ON A NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> STARTED ON A NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


ANOTHER PROJECT! YOU STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED MY SILVERADO. 8)


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT! YOU STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED MY SILVERADO. 8)


:yes: yupp 

:dunno: what truck :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

[h=6]



























Got sum work done on the monte did a chop top slanted the front windshield cut the wheel wells off also cut the hood nd molded it in more updates soon[/h]


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## customcoupe68

i like that RR front end. nice work


----------



## bigdogg323

cut the trunk up uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

i was gonna break up your new build progress with the pic i promised yah....but it's lookin to good! :thumbsup: dime is on the shelf waitin now...thanks again and the monte is comin along NICE!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Looking sick bro keep up the awesome work!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Looking sick bro keep up the awesome work!!!


Tks benjamin


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> i was gonna break up your new build progress with the pic i promised yah....but it's lookin to good! :thumbsup: dime is on the shelf waitin now...thanks again and the monte is comin along NICE!!


Its kool bro post away and tks bro 


Now wurs the pic :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Sick work homie.....
Great work on the replica so far:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks alot guys


----------



## bigdogg323

:facepalm:MY NEVER ENDING PROJECT :uh: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

BRAWT THIS BACK FOR A FEW NEW MODS AND A NEW FACELIFT ON IT ENJOY :nicoderm:

SORRY FOR SHITTY PICS THESE R CELL PICS LOL.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:MY NEVER ENDING PROJECT :uh: :twak:


FINISH IT!! FINISH IT!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I agree u need that merc finished its badass


----------



## machio

Projects looking clean BigDog,wus up wit the ranch dressing in the background ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Projects looking clean BigDog,wus up wit the ranch dressing in the background ?


X2 projects are clean would love to see dat monte finishd bitch is clean lol an wat is up wit d ranch in d back ground


----------



## bigdogg323

just got done painting this 66 impy anodize purple over inca gold :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Projects looking clean BigDog,wus up wit the ranch dressing in the background ?





pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 projects are clean would love to see dat monte finishd bitch is clean lol an wat is up wit d ranch in d back ground


gracias homies uffin:


the dressing was my background model to make my car look good :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> FINISH IT!! FINISH IT!!





alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I agree u need that merc finished its badass


i will one day i hope  lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:MY NEVER ENDING PROJECT :uh: :twak:


There you go again with that krazy kool shit. I'm likin this a lot.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> There you go again with that krazy kool shit. I'm likin this a lot.


Lol..... Tks homie


----------



## sneekyg909

:scrutinize: How many projects do you have???


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :scrutinize: How many projects do you have???


LOST COUNT BRO LOL... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> BRAWT THIS BACK FOR A FEW NEW MODS AND A NEW FACELIFT ON IT ENJOY :nicoderm:
> 
> SORRY FOR SHITTY PICS THESE R CELL PICS LOL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> everytime I'm in a bind the homie Frankie always has time to help me out with any questions I may have.Mad Respect.I appreciate you being my friend from day one big homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

:sprint: :naughty: :drama:  :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRAWT THIS BACK FOR A FEW NEW MODS AND A NEW FACELIFT ON IT ENJOY :nicoderm:
> 
> SORRY FOR SHITTY PICS THESE R CELL PICS LOL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> everytime I'm in a bind the homie Frankie always has time to help me out with any questions I may have.Mad Respect.I appreciate you being my friend from day one big homie.
> 
> 
> 
> tks homie u know ill always help u wey :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

interior painted for the 66 impala :nicoderm:









made the rims for the 66 impy :biggrin:










shot the final coats of clear uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on this :nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Ill take the 2001th reply. Dude thats lookin good.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Ill take the 2001th reply. Dude thats lookin good.


tks bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## serio909

You got some bad ass builds Homie


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Frank, these are all ugly and should be put away; so after you finish them, send them to me and I'll take of that for you.*_ 
:facepalm:

































:bowrofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

serio909 said:


> You got some bad ass builds Homie


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

I WAS BORED YESTERDAY SO I SATERTED A NEW PROJECT AND CAME UP WITH THIS :biggrin: :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> _*Frank, these are all ugly and should be put away; so after you finish them, send them to me and I'll take of that for you.*_
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bowrofl:


:nono: :loco: :x: :run: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> I WAS BORED YESTERDAY SO I SATERTED A NEW PROJECT AND CAME UP WITH THIS :biggrin: :naughty: :nicoderm:


Another project ! Dammmmmm.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Another project ! Dammmmmm.


Yupp :facepalm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALL THE HINGES ARE DONE NOW TO START ALL THE JAMS :uh:  :facepalm: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowmodelr

U using the 66 interior an frame for that glasshouse


----------



## machio

U geting down BiggDogg.!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> U using the 66 interior an frame for that glasshouse


NOPE OG CHASSIS ND INTERIOR HOMIE 



machio said:


> U geting down BiggDogg.!!


GRACIAS CARNAL uffin:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Looks good


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Looks good


Tks bro


----------



## hocknberry

damn frank....your movin fast on the radical monte....gonna throw it in the $100 build off?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> damn frank....your movin fast on the radical monte....gonna throw it in the $100 build off?!


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

:finger: :naughty: :wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here bro


----------



## rollindeep408

Frank glass house is nice sunroof in the back looks crazy did you remove the grid on tail lights to look like an impala ?


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Frank glass house is nice sunroof in the back looks crazy did you remove the grid on tail lights to look like an impala ?


tks bro but i was gonna do a spit taillight look but was to fragile so i ended up with that look on it :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE GLASSHOUSE DID A COUPLE MORE MODS TO IT  LET'S IF U CAN NOTICE THEM :biggrin: :naughty: LOL.......


----------



## face108

You shaved the handles


----------



## Lowmodelr

Shaved the side moulding


----------



## bigdogg323

Yupp  what else????? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

All the above plus looks like from my phone wheel trim and front and back side markers


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> All the above plus looks like from my phone wheel trim and front and back side markers


:yes: what else?? :biggrin:


----------



## 502Regal

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: what else?? :biggrin:


75 impala tails. Not 76 lights for sure.


----------



## bigdogg323

502Regal said:


> 75 impala tails. Not 76 lights for sure.


:nono: 75-76 r basicly the same homie  74s r diff :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

You primered it???


----------



## Lowmodelr

Spill it already!!! Lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> You primered it???


LMFAO! RE-PRIMED IT? JK FRANK, PAINT THAT MOTHERFUCKER ALREADY.


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> Yupp  what else????? :biggrin:


cut open the tail light section to have a 1 piece tail light look....74,s?


----------



## bigdogg323

Lol...... nah hock no one didin even notice the front clip molded on :facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol...... nah hock no one didin even notice the front clip molded on :facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


oh shit...yah now i see the nose piece molded in........ it'll show up in paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> oh shit...yah now i see the nose piece molded in........ it'll show up in paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin frank just paint the impala and show us mock up pics already


----------



## serio909

rollindeep408 said:


> Fuckin frank just paint the impala and show us mock up pics already


X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

serio909 said:


> X2


X3!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Lol I found waldo before I realizd thts wht u did.


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Lol I found waldo before I realizd thts wht u did.


:facepalm: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Fuckin frank just paint the impala and show us mock up pics already





serio909 said:


> X2





LATIN SKULL said:


> X3!


:nono::nono::nono: not yet its not ready :biggrin: :nicoderm::finger::sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

SHOOD BE READY FOR LAST COAT OF PRIMER I HOPE :facepalm: :biggrin: 










MIGHT GO ALIL DIFF ON THE INTERIOR FOR IT :shh:  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED ON THE INTERIOR MEASUREMENTS FOR THIS :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

SHOT SUM PRIMER TO SEE WHERE MY BOO BOOS ARE


----------



## Lowmodelr

Tht fronts lookn good homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Tht fronts lookn good homie


tks homie uffin:


----------



## Dre1only

I gotta come back stay awhile longer Big Dogg nice builds in here :thumbsup: ...


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> I gotta come back stay awhile longer Big Dogg nice builds in here :thumbsup: ...


tks homie uffin: 

come back anytime  :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

gonna get back on this  :naughty:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> SHOT SUM PRIMER TO SEE WHERE MY BOO BOOS ARE





bigdogg323 said:


> SHOT SUM PRIMER TO SEE WHERE MY BOO BOOS ARE


That build is comin along clean homie


----------



## Lowmodelr

Those emblems r clean r they photoetch?


----------



## face108

Nice builds bigdogg did u see the flyer i posted in my thread for the model show?


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> That build is comin along clean homie


Tks johnny


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Those emblems r clean r they photoetch?


Nope there decals bro from the 64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

face108 said:


> Nice builds bigdogg did u see the flyer i posted in my thread for the model show?


Yeah did but i forgot about it and didin go


----------



## face108

bigdogg323 said:


> Yeah did but i forgot about it and didin go


Its coming up Nov. 11th


----------



## bigdogg323

face108 said:


> Its coming up Nov. 11th


Oh shit i must of gotten it mixed up with another show just passed lol.... My bad bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED ANOTHER PROJECT YES ANOTHER ONE  STARTED WITH THIS :sprint:



















ENDED UP WITH THIS :shocked: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALSO GOT THIS OUT JUST FOR FUN  :tongue: :finger:


----------



## halfasskustoms

OOOoooo man I likey. That panel looks sick.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> OOOoooo man I likey. That panel looks sick.


TKS HOMIE uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO GOT THIS OUT JUST FOR FUN  :tongue: :finger:


:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked:


:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

frank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wen u ever going to finish that panel lol


----------



## bigdogg323

sr.woodgrain said:


> frank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wen u ever going to finish that panel lol


im workin on it rt now homie  oh wait u mean that 37


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> :wave:


Supp foo :yes:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Both those r sick


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Both those r sick


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

I HATE TO DO THIS BUT I NEED CASH SO THIS IS FOR SALE $35 SHIPPED THIS A TAHOE KIT COMES WITH REST OF THE PARTS TO IT ONLY INTERIOR BUCKET AND BODY HAVE BEEN MODIFIED NOT CHASIS OR ANYTHING ELSE LMK IF UR INTRESTED TKS :happysad:


RIMS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## bigdogg323

FOR SALE $ 50 SHIPPED o.b.o rims not incuded 

comes with custom interior,headlights and chain steering wheel 

front windshield loose easy fix 

lmk if ur intrested tks


----------



## uncle poop

some sick stuff man.


----------



## bigdogg323

uncle poop said:


> some sick stuff man.


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> I HATE TO DO THIS BUT I NEED CASH SO THIS IS FOR SALE $35 SHIPPED THIS A TAHOE KIT COMES WITH REST OF THE PARTS TO IT ONLY INTERIOR BUCKET AND BODY HAVE BEEN MODIFIED NOT CHASIS OR ANYTHING ELSE LMK IF UR INTRESTED TKS :happysad:
> 
> 
> RIMS NOT INCLUDED


:run:man i gotta check the spare change jar now! i only cash that out for good shit!!


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> FOR SALE $ 50 SHIPPED o.b.o rims not incuded
> 
> comes with custom interior,headlights and chain steering wheel
> 
> front windshield loose easy fix
> 
> lmk if ur intrested tks


why no rims? they are only 70 impy hubs with and added dish right?!


----------



## rollindeep408

Bad ass 37 frank you got projects like pairs of socks homeboy  

Just like all my unfinished shit hahaha


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> why no rims? they are only 70 impy hubs with and added dish right?!


I took them off and put them on my ace i was gonna put a set of tru-rays insted but never did bro thats y no rims :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass 37 frank you got projects like pairs of socks homeboy
> 
> Just like all my unfinished shit hahaha


Tks bro yeah i got to many :facepalm: lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> :run:man i gotta check the spare change jar now! i only cash that out for good shit!!


:shocked: hurry up and check joe :sprint: lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LAID THE BASE ON THE GLASSHOUSE NOW TO SEE WHAT COLOR TO SHOOT OVER  :naughty:

SHOOT I THROW SUM FADES ON IT  :dunno:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> LAID THE BASE ON THE GLASSHOUSE NOW TO SEE WHAT COLOR TO SHOOT OVER  :naughty:
> 
> SHOOT I THROW SUM FADES ON IT  :dunno:


Sounds good to me...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good. Most deff a fade needs to be on there.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> LAID THE BASE ON THE GLASSHOUSE NOW TO SEE WHAT COLOR TO SHOOT OVER  :naughty:
> 
> SHOOT I THROW SUM FADES ON IT  :dunno:


I WANT TO SEE YOU DO FADES, YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SEE THEM WITH A BLACK BASE, ANY COLOR YOU PUT ON TOP IS GOIN TO COME OUT DARK ALREADY.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> I WANT TO SEE YOU DO FADES, YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SEE THEM WITH A BLACK BASE, ANY COLOR YOU PUT ON TOP IS GOIN TO COME OUT DARK ALREADY.


I know that way my boo boos on it wont show :naughty: lol....  :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LATIN SKULL said:


> I WANT TO SEE YOU DO FADES, YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SEE THEM WITH A BLACK BASE, ANY COLOR YOU PUT ON TOP IS GOIN TO COME OUT DARK ALREADY.


:shocked:ghost fades?hno:
caprice lookin good bigdogg!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked:ghost fades?hno:
> caprice lookin good bigdogg!:thumbsup:


Yeah x2


----------



## Compton1964

Lookin good bigdogg.... Im diggin that sunroof en la parte de atras homie!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked:ghost fades?hno:
> caprice lookin good bigdogg!:thumbsup:





rollindeep408 said:


> Yeah x2





Compton1964 said:


> Lookin good bigdogg.... Im diggin that sunroof en la parte de atras homie!!!


TKS FELLAS I WILL TRY MY BEST TO DO THEM :happysad: IF NOT ANOTHER COLOR ITLL BE LOL....


----------



## Lowmodelr

Cnt wait to c wht u do carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Cnt wait to c wht u do carnal


Me too lol.... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALIL SUMTHING IM WORKING ON :shocked: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

damn! now thats nice right there!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn! now thats nice right there!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


X 2. Looks real clean.


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice colors Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn! now thats nice right there!:nicoderm::thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> X 2. Looks real clean.





COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:


tks fellas apreciate the comps uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ohh man! thats bad ass!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> ohh man! thats bad ass!!!


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


BAD ASS. NOW YOU CAN COMPETE IN TEAM BUILD ALSO.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS. NOW YOU CAN COMPETE IN TEAM BUILD ALSO.


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN

Sick ass paintjob.


----------



## bigdogg323

LUXMAN said:


> Sick ass paintjob.


:yes:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


Dude that is sick.


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


thats bad ass! i gotta hit up my texas boys for some work!!


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that is sick.


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> thats bad ass! i gotta hit up my texas boys for some work!!


:yes:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


that caddy is clean as a bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckyazz *****,,I wish I had a clean lac like that,,,,,,,que onda wey.make me proud & turn this mutha out


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## bigdogg323

sum updates 









DOING A CARSON TOP FOR IT 
BEFORE PIC 










AND AFTER










TOO ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## bigdogg323

BONUS PIC  :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude I hope you pull off those flames. Badass.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I hope you pull off those flames. Badass.


:nono: :nosad: those wer special effects so it can look good  :rofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude it'd look bitchin with them tho. What going to do with the top then.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude it'd look bitchin with them tho. What going to do with the top then.


idk yet :dunno: probly just put a vynil on it or just paint it smooth


----------



## OFDatTX

bigdogg323 said:


> BONUS PIC  :naughty:


Can I have that lac!


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> Can I have that lac!


:shocked:


----------



## OFDatTX

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked:


Is that a yes! Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> Is that a yes! Lol


hno: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

What you think about this...just a thought but what it you did vynil for the flames and the rest smooth???? Now thad be kustom.

To flashy...Maybe to much for what your going for.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> What you think about this...just a thought but what it you did vynil for the flames and the rest smooth???? Now thad be kustom.
> 
> To flashy...Maybe to much for what your going for.


TO MUCH BRO LOL.... ILL PROBLY JUST DO A VYNIL ON IT :happysad: SUMTHING SIMPLE NICE N CLEAN


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum color on the top went with khaki brown but didin really like how it came out   :nosad:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice. I'd do a darker brown, that car is beautiful! I LOVE that orange. Grown a soft spot for kustoms since building one.. And I really like this one!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Since everybody seams to like talking shit in the model topic I will too.......

Frank that merc looks like shit so in the attempt to make it right send that pos to me so I can put it on my shelf along with the other garbage on my shelf  

I think I did it wrong ? Hahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao. Looking cool in here bro. And its *vinyl*. Spelling is fun. Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice. I'd do a darker brown, that car is beautiful! I LOVE that orange. Grown a soft spot for kustoms since building one.. And I really like this one!  :thumbsup:


tks mike uffin:



rollindeep408 said:


> Since everybody seams to like talking shit in the model topic I will too.......
> 
> Frank that merc looks like shit so in the attempt to make it right send that pos to me so I can put it on my shelf along with the other garbage on my shelf
> 
> I think I did it wrong ? Hahaha


lol..... cant send u this bro it looks like shit ill send u a special doggy bag   hahhahaha tks brotha uffin:



SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao. Looking cool in here bro. And its *vinyl*. Spelling is fun. Lol


hahaha tks brian and utuna tumada u know what i mean :naughty: lol..... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao. Looking cool in here bro. And its *vinyl*. Spelling is fun. Lol


Too many years reading Mini's spelling will do that to people now and then.


----------



## bigdogg323

MayhemKustomz said:


> Too many years reading Mini's spelling will do that to people now and then.


:yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum color on the top went with khaki brown but didin really like how it came out   :nosad:


Biggs this is sweet lookin. I like the color combo. I love it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum color on the top went with khaki brown but didin really like how it came out   :nosad:


bling bling!:naughty::boink: nice!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Biggs this is sweet lookin. I like the color combo. I love it.


Tks homie glad u like it


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bling bling!:naughty::boink: nice!!!:thumbsup::h5:


Tks bro


----------



## Dsnvogues

That's real nice man I like the color combo I would leave it ....my question is where those rims come from.them are one of a kind bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Dsnvogues said:


> That's real nice man I like the color combo I would leave it ....my question is where those rims come from.them are one of a kind bro


TKS BRO uffin:

THE RIMS R OFF OF THE 65 RIVIERA


----------



## Compton1964

I'm not really into that car(merc)....but man that mutherfucker looks clean!!!! Nice paint job....


----------



## Dsnvogues

bigdogg323 said:


> TKS BRO uffin:
> 
> THE RIMS R OFF OF THE 65 RIVIERA


Wow really! Thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

bigdogg323 said:


> got this in the mail from my good friend tingos painted by ofdatx tks fellas apreciate it uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hno: :sprint:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO GOT THIS OUT JUST FOR FUN  :tongue: :finger:


More pics please ........


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> More pics please ........


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MERC IS DONE WILL POST MORE PICS LATER ON MY FINISHED BUILD THREAD 


HERE'S A TEASER PIC FOR NOW ENJOY :shocked: :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms

That's shit is hot man.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> That's shit is hot man.


IT IS :facepalm: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN

Orange truck in the background hmm????? Nice


----------



## bigdogg323

LUXMAN said:


> Orange truck in the background hmm????? Nice


:shocked:  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

COMING SUMMER 2013 :shocked:



I HOPE


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn badass rivi


----------



## bigdogg323

97xenissan said:


> Damn badass rivi


gracias homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Guna b sick perro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Merc came out sweet bro u got a lot of badass projects


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Guna b sick perro


tks homie uffin:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Merc came out sweet bro u got a lot of badass projects


tks bro uffin: yeah to many projects homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:facepalm:OH SHIT NOT ANOTHER PROJECT :tongue: :biggrin: FELLAS MEET ''RAGDOLL 58'' :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909

:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :sprint:


:nicoderm: ponte trucha wey :naughty: lol....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn u got sum nice projects big homie now its time to finish one fool pente en la bola! Lol jokin way


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn u got sum nice projects big homie now its time to finish one fool pente en la bola! Lol jokin way


Tks homie 

I know i do im tryin im tryin lol.... Hopefully soon lil by lil ill start to finish them


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

FOUND A BOOT FOR THE 58 IT CAME OFF THE 55 BEL AIR VERT FITS GOOD ON IT :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> FOUND A BOOT FOR THE 58 IT CAME OFF THE 55 BEL AIR VERT FITS GOOD ON IT :nicoderm:


nice!


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


Nice love 57s I wanna do another one


----------



## rollindeep408

rollindeep408 said:


> More pics please ........


I'm gonna keep bugging about this one


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!


uffin:



rollindeep408 said:


> Nice love 57s I wanna do another one


DO IT BRO 



rollindeep408 said:


> I'm gonna keep bugging about this one


IDK :dunno: WHAT U TALKING ABOUT WILLIS :biggrin: :shh:


----------



## rollindeep408

I love that build man it wants to be painted bad


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> I love that build man it wants to be painted bad


:shocked: :nono: :nosad: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Have I ever told you I like your shit.....Smells good up in here.....
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..


...
.
.
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.I man I like to smell your shit..................Wait no no no no no Thats not right ether......Oh fuck it you know what I mean.....I hope lol


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Have I ever told you I like your shit.....Smells good up in here.....
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> ..
> 
> 
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .I man I like to smell your shit..................Wait no no no no no Thats not right ether......Oh fuck it you know what I mean.....I hope lol


:ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh: 













































































:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :scrutinize: :finger: :nono:


----------



## halfasskustoms

lol just like to make ya say "WTF was he smoking":dunno: Well I thought it was funny.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> lol just like to make ya say "WTF was he smoking":dunno: Well I thought it was funny.


:nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408

Paint .......... The.................. Damn ..................... Mothafuckinsickassbombitaalreadydamnit


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Paint .......... The.................. Damn ..................... Mothafuckinsickassbombitaalreadydamnit


:shocked: :nono: its not ready yet


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

:facepalm:FOUND THIS OLD PROJECT IN THE CLOSET :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:FOUND THIS OLD PROJECT IN THE CLOSET :happysad:


file that under "only a mini trucker would"


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> file that under "only a mini trucker would"


:shocked: :loco: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALIL SUMTHING I STARTED WHAT IT IS :dunno: :biggrin: :facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange

don't know what this is, but it looks DOPE. 

bbq, lounge thing?


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> don't know what this is, but it looks DOPE.
> 
> bbq, lounge thing?


maybe :biggrin: lol....


----------



## dig_derange

bigdogg323 said:


> maybe :biggrin: lol....


lol. oh boy! :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> lol. oh boy! :facepalm:


:naughty: :shh: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

was messing with my pb settings :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> ALIL SUMTHING I STARTED WHAT IT IS :dunno: :biggrin: :facepalm:


:shocked:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Always good chit in here guey


----------



## COAST2COAST

Another project homie?!!!!.....looks good though:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Another project homie?!!!!.....looks good though:thumbsup:


Its a sorta of a project i was bored so i started messing with and see what i can come up with  lol........ And this is what i came up with


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Always good chit in here guey


Tks alot homie


----------



## Compton1964

Lol could be a theater... (private theater) looks tight... Whatever it its


----------



## bigdogg323

Compton1964 said:


> Lol could be a theater... (private theater) looks tight... Whatever it its


:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

Compton1964 said:


> Lol could be a theater... (private theater) looks tight... Whatever it its


throw a love seat in there?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> throw a love seat in there?!


Hmmmm that sounds like a pretty good idea hock


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin firme homie


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin firme homie


Gracias pina


----------



## rollindeep408

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HERE'S FRANK'S LATES BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK VATO.


Ttt


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bigdogg323 said:


> ALIL SUMTHING I STARTED WHAT IT IS :dunno: :biggrin: :facepalm:



I've built something like this.. like the way this is looking bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

An old as 454SS front end I did. Added alum tube for the gas lines inside the grille..


----------



## bigdogg323

SlammdSonoma said:


> An old as 454SS front end I did. Added alum tube for the gas lines inside the grille..


that looks kool bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

started back on this gonna get it done quick i hope :happysad: lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

started on this last nite :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i was bored today so i started cuting sumthing up :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Damaged

Is that an Escalade ?? looks way better as a 2dr.


----------



## bigdogg323

Damaged said:


> Is that an Escalade ?? looks way better as a 2dr.


yupp it is bro  and yes it does


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> i was bored today so i started cuting sumthing up :naughty: :naughty:


bad ass!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!!


Tks bro


----------



## Lowmodelr

Im tryna c wht u got planed for tht 61 ford


----------



## Jah P

That escalade looks right


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Im tryna c wht u got planed for tht 61 ford


GOING FOR A CUSTOM LOWROD LOOK ON IT BRO :cheesy:



Jah P said:


> That escalade looks right


TKS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Que onda frank man u got bout 100 projects on this thread! Lol naw way just jokin u got some nice projects on d tabel still watin to check out dat monte its one of my favorites of ur projects lookin foward to checkin dat out


----------



## COAST2COAST

pina's LRM replica said:


> Que onda frank man u got bout 100 projects on this thread! Lol naw way just jokin u got some nice projects on d tabel still watin to check out dat monte its one of my favorites of ur projects lookin foward to checkin dat out


X2 on the projects.....but thats the fun part......after that its down 2 business
:thumbsup: Like this thread...theres always somethin to loook at


----------



## dig_derange

sick works!! Which one are you focusing on today bro?


----------



## VICTOR0509

bigdogg323 said:


> ALIL SUMTHING I STARTED WHAT IT IS :dunno: :biggrin: :facepalm:


 i dont know what you are doing but i have a feeling its going to be sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

:inout::drama: what up homie lookin good up in here


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Que onda frank man u got bout 100 projects on this thread! Lol naw way just jokin u got some nice projects on d tabel still watin to check out dat monte its one of my favorites of ur projects lookin foward to checkin dat out


what up homie tks bro hopefully this yr ill finish it :facepalm:



COAST2COAST said:


> X2 on the projects.....but thats the fun part......after that its down 2 business
> :thumbsup: Like this thread...theres always somethin to loook at


:yes: tks coast uffin:



dig_derange said:


> sick works!! Which one are you focusing on today bro?


tks dig uffin:



VICTOR0509 said:


> i dont know what you are doing but i have a feeling its going to be sick :thumbsup:


shit homie as soon i find out what im doing ill post it lol.... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


97xenissan said:


> :inout::drama: what up homie lookin good up in here


:finger: :biggrin: tks homie 


what up carlos :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALIL UPDATE ON THE GALAXIE  JUST MADE A FEW COSTMETIC CHANGES ON IT :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

SHOT SUM PRIMER ON IT SO FAR SO GOOD JUST NEED TO SAND ALIL BIT OF FLAWS ON IT uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED WORKING ON THE INTERIOR FOR THE CADDY IM GONNA BE USING ESCALADE SEATS IN THE FRONT ND BACK AND A CHRYSLER300 CENTER COUNSEL GONNA ADD MORE CUSTOM TOUCHES TO IT AND HERES WHERE IM AT RT NOW HOPE YALL LIKE TKS FOR LOOKING 


SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

FORGOT THESE :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good man.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good man.


Tks bro


----------



## Always_Learnin

Nice paint.


----------



## bigdogg323

Always_Learnin said:


> Nice paint.


tks bro but this is dfwr83 paint job homie


----------



## Always_Learnin

Oh. Still looks clean. I need to learn how to paint like that.


----------



## bigdogg323

Always_Learnin said:


> Oh. Still looks clean. I need to learn how to paint like that.


Me too  lol......


----------



## Backhand

bigdogg323 said:


> FORGOT THESE :biggrin:


I like the paint bro it looks good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> STARTED WORKING ON THE INTERIOR FOR THE CADDY IM GONNA BE USING ESCALADE SEATS IN THE FRONT ND BACK AND A CHRYSLER300 CENTER COUNSEL GONNA ADD MORE CUSTOM TOUCHES TO IT AND HERES WHERE IM AT RT NOW HOPE YALL LIKE TKS FOR LOOKING
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS :facepalm:


looking good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> FORGOT THESE :biggrin:


sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!


Tks homie


----------



## OldSchoolVato

whats up loco, im at page 20 of this thread but already gotta say esta bien chingon, lowride to infity perro


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


>


putas, you killed it dogg with the sun roof adition ese... damn!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


>


im'a step up my game you fuckers done pushed it to far man  hahahahahahahaha


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> forgot to post up lucielle in here


two kinds of speakers in the back doggy thats real nice. i look up to you fuckers pero miren ke los voy alcansar man, paz.


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> sum more update on bettie


dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyum dayum damn


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> AND IT HAS A COLOR BAR TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS I FINALLY FINISHED MY ''BETTIE PAGE 58''
> HOPE YALL LIKE IT :happysad:
> 
> 
> COMMENTS R WELCOMED GOOD OR BAD


the hydraulics setup is amaZING shit is wild... how did you build the accesories for the back window??


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i'm workin on painted and cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the way i'm doing the guts for it tingo style


paint job is banging like an 1980 oldie jam (walking in the rain - orange juice jones)


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> just got done painting this 66 impy anodize purple over inca gold :nicoderm:


mofucker didm it again..


----------



## 97xenissan

Yooooooo hooooooo, que onda wey, what's up with that caddy? That is gonna be a badass build homie


----------



## bigdogg323

97xenissan said:


> Yooooooo hooooooo, que onda wey, what's up with that caddy? That is gonna be a badass build homie


:wave:QUE ONDA WEY HERE U GO CARLOS BEEN WORKING ON THE INTERIOR OF THE CADDY :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

HERE'S SUMTHING I STARTED ON WHILE MY CADDY SEATS WER ON THERE WAY :biggrin: 49 FORD BODY W/MAGNUM ROOF AND TAILLIGHTS :shh:


----------



## wisdonm

Homes, you're like the energizer bunny.


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:QUE ONDA WEY HERE U GO CARLOS BEEN WORKING ON THE INTERIOR OF THE CADDY :naughty:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> :h5::thumbsup:


Tks for the seats hock :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Homes, you're like the energizer bunny.


 :sprint:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

GOT DAME BIGDOGG323 LIKE DAT BRO U DON'T STOP ...........:thumbsup::thumbsup: NO NEED TO


----------



## Dre1only

X2^^^


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> Tks for the seats hock :thumbsup:


no prob man! looks nice so far!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good homie!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:nicoderm:Sick work brotha


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> GOT DAME BIGDOGG323 LIKE DAT BRO U DON'T STOP ...........:thumbsup::thumbsup: NO NEED TO





hocknberry said:


> no prob man! looks nice so far!





pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good homie!





COAST2COAST said:


> :nicoderm:Sick work brotha


tks alot fellas :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE CUSTOM 49 FORD


----------



## wisdonm

I'm actually likeing that. But, I'd rather see you finish the 300 Coupe


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> I'm actually likeing that. But, I'd rather see you finish the 300 Coupe


tks homie uffin: that 300 will get done dont know wen but it will  lol...


----------



## bigdogg323

[h=5]Got sum work on the 49 ford last nite 
Hinged the tailgate,extended the door,drew a the side molding, covered the sunroof,reshaped the fenders,opened the wheel wells more,finished drivers side pillar thats it for now hope yall like it :biggrin:[/h]


----------



## Jah P

Always good shit in this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Jah P said:


> Always good shit in this thread.:thumbsup:


tks homie uffin:


----------



## Christopher J

Thats some talented work.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> [h=5]Got sum work on the 49 ford last nite
> Hinged the tailgate,extended the door,drew a the side molding, covered the sunroof,reshaped the fenders,opened the wheel wells more,finished drivers side pillar thats it for now hope yall like it :biggrin:[/h]


DAMMMMMM YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS. LMFAO. LOOKING BAD THOUGH FRANK..


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS. LMFAO. LOOKING BAD THOUGH FRANK..


Lol....  gracias carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

Christopher J said:


> Thats some talented work.


Tks homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> *Got sum work on the 49 ford last nite
> Hinged the tailgate,extended the door,drew a the side molding, covered the sunroof,reshaped the fenders,opened the wheel wells more,finished drivers side pillar thats it for now hope yall like it :biggrin:*


damn! looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Badass work bro


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> *Got sum work on the 49 ford last nite
> Hinged the tailgate,extended the door,drew a the side molding, covered the sunroof,reshaped the fenders,opened the wheel wells more,finished drivers side pillar thats it for now hope yall like it :biggrin:*


Damm!!!! that's clean.


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> *Got sum work on the 49 ford last nite
> Hinged the tailgate,extended the door,drew a the side molding, covered the sunroof,reshaped the fenders,opened the wheel wells more,finished drivers side pillar thats it for now hope yall like it :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinche Frankie throwing down carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn! looking good!:thumbsup:





alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Badass work bro





blackbeard1 said:


> Damm!!!! that's clean.


[/QUOTE]pinche Frankie throwing down carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE] 

tks alot fellas on the comps uffin:uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE 49 FORD SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

Lookin good in here Frank! Im diggin that wagon!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Lookin good in here Frank! Im diggin that wagon!


tks doug :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

finaly back on this bish got sum more work done on it :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats a clean wagon bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats a clean wagon bro!


Tks johnny


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn BIGS thats the shit right there. I love wagons.


----------



## Dre1only

Wagon looks good Big Dogg thats hott homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn BIGS thats the shit right there. I love wagons.





Dre1only said:


> Wagon looks good Big Dogg thats hott homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks alot fellas uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Liking that shoebox,Frank!


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Liking that shoebox,Frank!


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

magnum frame and chasis :biggrin:























































body puttied up :shocked:










putty sanded and ready for primer


----------



## bigdogg323

FORGOT THIS PIC :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

:h5:Thats gonna look good homie...:thumbsup:


Hope you finish it...:x:


:biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Love the concept.Can't wait to see more on this build.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

So badass bro great concept and execution


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :h5:Thats gonna look good homie...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hope you finish it...:x:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


tks ceaser im hoping i finish it :biggrin:



Aces'N'Eights said:


> Love the concept.Can't wait to see more on this build.


tks homie uffin:


alteredvisionscustoms said:


> So badass bro great concept and execution


tks ben :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

FINALLY GOT SUM PRIMER ON THE 49 SO FAR ONLY NEED ALIL MORE WORK TO BE DONE ON IT  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMM THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS FRANK, CAN I HAVE IT ?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMM THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS FRANK, CAN I HAVE IT ?


tks alot eddie uffin: and :nono::nono:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks homie uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> FINALLY GOT SUM PRIMER ON THE 49 SO FAR ONLY NEED ALIL MORE WORK TO BE DONE ON IT  :biggrin:


bad ass body work!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass body work!


Tks bro


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice loco now put it back in the box chuck it in the closet and start on the next one ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^^^exactly:biggrin:^^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice loco now put it back in the box chuck it in the closet and start on the next one 


:shocked: :nono: :finger:



COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^exactly:biggrin:^^^^^^^^^^lol


:finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

SHOT SUM PRIMER ON THE CADDY GUTS AND SO FAR I DONT LIKE HOW IT LOOKS IM JUST GONNA USE THE STOCK GUTS ON IT :uh:  :tears:


----------



## hocknberry

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice loco now put it back in the box chuck it in the closet and start on the next one 


:rofl:


----------



## sneekyg909

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice loco now put it back in the box chuck it in the closet and start on the next one 


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SEND DEM TO ME:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu

"I KEEP SOME PEOPLE'S PHONE NUMBERS IN MY PHONE JUST SO I KNOW NOT TO ANSWERE WHEN THEY CALL.":roflmao: i do the same thing.​


----------



## bigdogg323

:finger::finger::finger::finger: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rollin yota28

Ooooooo, I like the deep red......


----------



## bigdogg323

rollin yota28 said:


> Ooooooo, I like the deep red......


thats orange bro :biggrin:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

the oranges loco, the oranges


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :finger::finger::finger::finger: :naughty: :naughty:


YOU GOT TOO MUCH TIME CARNAL! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909

a408nutforu said:


> "I KEEP SOME PEOPLE'S PHONE NUMBERS IN MY PHONE JUST SO I KNOW NOT TO ANSWERE WHEN THEY CALL.":roflmao: i do the same thing.​


:h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :nono: :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Why you mad breh ? It's the truff  

Shit I do it too smh


----------



## bigdogg323

sumthing im messing with :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

shot the new base on ''DIRTY DEEDS 76'' caprice :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## rollin yota28

That's right! Keep em laid out proper!!  for real, looks good mayne


----------



## gbpstl

bigdogg323 said:


>



fucking dopeeeee


----------



## bigdogg323

rollin yota28 said:


> That's right! Keep em laid out proper!!  for real, looks good mayne





gbpstl said:


> fucking dopeeeee


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## gbpstl

bigdogg323 said:


> tks fellas uffin:


what did you use for the "design"


----------



## bigdogg323

gbpstl said:


> what did you use for the "design"


Dodge magnum and 49 ford body


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good franky but weres my favorite monte? Lookin foward to d outcome of dat 1!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good franky but weres my favorite monte? Lookin foward to d outcome of dat 1!


That's on my to do list bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LIKE DAT 76 BIG BOY ROOF YA MAN:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

ur work is always dope bro....that glasshouse n wagon gonna b dope:thumbsup: n that mini blazer too


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gbpstl said:


> fucking dopeeeee


YEAH, WHAT HE SAID! :fool2:


----------



## gbpstl

bigdogg323 said:


> Dodge magnum and 49 ford body



thats awesome man are you gonna make something with the mags front clip and the 49's body?


----------



## bigdogg323

gbpstl said:


> thats awesome man are you gonna make something with the mags front clip and the 49's body?


Tks bro Nah im a leave it how it is


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIKE DAT 76 BIG BOY ROOF YA MAN:yes::thumbsup:


Tks mayne


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> ur work is always dope bro....that glasshouse n wagon gonna b dope:thumbsup: n that mini blazer too


Tks alot homie


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> YEAH, WHAT HE SAID! :fool2:


Lol...


----------



## bigdogg323

DOING SUMTHING ALIL DIFF ON THE CAPRICE GUTS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

2005 chrysler 300 guts on the caprice :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> 2005 chrysler 300 guts on the caprice :biggrin: :naughty:


:worship:


----------



## 408models

some crazy build goin on bro, nice work


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :worship:


uffin:



408models said:


> some crazy build goin on bro, nice work


TKS BRO uffin:


----------



## gseeds

interior looks rite !


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> interior looks rite !


Tks gary


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> 2005 chrysler 300 guts on the caprice :biggrin: :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SAY BIGDOGG CAN I GET SOME FROM A DTS LAC


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SAY BIGDOGG CAN I GET SOME FROM A DTS LAC


U can but u gonna have to really modify it thou I tried it already from the cts kit but nothing is impossible homie just test fit ur parts first b4 u cut anything


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME FROM DA DTS


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> U KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME FROM DA DTS


In 1/25 idk bro I know they made a limo but its kinda small thou ur best bet is to use the cts homie


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks good dog :0


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Looks good dog :0


Tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Looks good homie.... some inspiration rite there!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Compton1964 said:


> Looks good homie.... some inspiration rite there!!!


Tks bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> 2005 chrysler 300 guts on the caprice :biggrin: :naughty:


sick bro! your always doing some bad ass work!!:worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> sick bro! your always doing some bad ass work!!:worship:


tks alot brotha uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

shot sum paint on the caprice i went tamiya clear orange over testors fiery orange :biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BIGDOGG DAT 76 IS NICE ASS A SUNNY DAY HELLA PAINT:yes::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that's a nice house


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BIGDOGG DAT 76 IS NICE ASS A SUNNY DAY HELLA PAINT:yes::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> that's a nice house


thanks alot fellas uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum paint on the caprice i went tamiya clear orange over testors fiery orange :biggrin:


CAME OUT CLEAN, I TOUGHT YOU WELL. 8)


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> CAME OUT CLEAN, I TOUGHT YOU WELL. 8)


Gracias :worship: :worship: carnal


----------



## 97xenissan

bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum paint on the caprice i went tamiya clear orange over testors fiery orange :biggrin:


:barf: 

jK homie that orange looks clean AF!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum paint on the caprice i went tamiya clear orange over testors fiery orange :biggrin:


beautiful color


----------



## bigdogg323

97xenissan said:


> :barf:
> 
> jK homie that orange looks clean AF!


 :twak: :finger::naughty:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful color


tks fellas :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum primer on the forodge


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> got sum primer on the forodge[/QUOTE
> ]:h5: FROM LATIN :burn:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I SEE YOU BIGDOGG DAT 76 U GON HOP LOL:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good bro


tks johnny :thumbsup:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> I SEE YOU BIGDOGG DAT 76 U GON HOP LOL:yes:


nah homie gon lay this bish mayne  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ]:h5: FROM LATIN :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :drama: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## a408nutforu

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :nicoderm:


:shocked: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

finally after 2yrs this is back on the bench and is gonna get worked on and get preped for sum primer


----------



## wisdonm

:drama: about time!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> :drama: about time!!!


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

SANDED AND READY TO BE WORKED ON :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Oh bigddog I see you on that phantom front shit man were u come from:dunno:much love bro


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Oh bigddog I see you on that phantom front shit man were u come from:dunno:much love bro


Lol....Tks big money


----------



## bigdogg323

my homie tatman is hooking ''DIRTY DEEDS'' up with sum of his magic on it  :shocked: :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

:thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> my homie tatman is hooking ''DIRTY DEEDS'' up with sum of his magic on it  :shocked: :biggrin: :naughty:


that has the potential to become a killer ride


----------



## bigdogg323

OldSchoolVato said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> that has the potential to become a killer ride


:dunno: homie will see how it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OldSchoolVato said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> that has the potential to become a killer ride


SURE DOES ! 8)


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> SURE DOES ! 8)


Gracias eddie :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> SANDED AND READY TO BE WORKED ON :biggrin: :cheesy:


This is gonna look dope Big homie...:thumbsup:

What was it before all the mods???


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> This is gonna look dope Big homie...:thumbsup:
> 
> What was it before all the mods???


TKS ALOT BRO  it was a 62 rolls royce silver cloud II


----------



## bigdogg323

"ALTERED EGO" is finally in primer :rofl: :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

SUM UPDATES ON THE CAPRICE GUTS :shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

"DIRTY DEEDS" is ready now to clear and then to get sum pinstriping done :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## dink

*BAD ASS*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

hell yaa:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> finally after 2yrs this is back on the bench and is gonna get worked on and get preped for sum primer


Damn bro , i c your secret now  ! i always thought it was the kragan tube of bondo u were using on these rides to do all these mods!!

Imma have to try SKIPPY on my rides now :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> Damn bro , i c your secret now  ! i always thought it was the kragan tube of bondo u were using on these rides to do all these mods!!
> 
> Imma have to try SKIPPY on my rides now :rofl:


I was wondering wen sumone was gonna notice it  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> hell yaa:thumbsup:


Tks mayne


----------



## bigdogg323

dink said:


> *BAD ASS*


Tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> "ALTERED EGO" is finally in primer :rofl: :biggrin: :naughty:


DAMMMMMM YOUR KILLING THE CUSTOM COMPETITION DOG.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM YOUR KILLING THE CUSTOM COMPETITION DOG.


Tks alot eddie  but I seen better bro


----------



## Deecee

Holly shit batman!! That Roll's has the sweetest body mods and overall stance i think i have seen in alot of years. I gotta see it finished one day man. :worship:


----------



## Always_Learnin

The rolls is killer bro. I love it already. Nice work.


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Holly shit batman!! That Roll's has the sweetest body mods and overall stance i think i have seen in alot of years. I gotta see it finished one day man. :worship:





Always_Learnin said:


> The rolls is killer bro. I love it already. Nice work.


TKS ALOT FELLAS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats lookin doooooope homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats lookin doooooope homie!


Gracias johnny


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> "ALTERED EGO" is finally in primer :rofl: :biggrin: :naughty:


:ninja: WOW BIG DOGG THATS WHAT YOU CALL CUSTOM WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup: A BIG DOGG ORIGINAL :ninja: ...



bigdogg323 said:


> SUM UPDATES ON THE CAPRICE GUTS :shh:


 :shh: ok



bigdogg323 said:


> "DIRTY DEEDS" is ready now to clear and then to get sum pinstriping done :biggrin: :naughty:


 looks good Dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562

Wow man. Get down.


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :ninja: WOW BIG DOGG THATS WHAT YOU CALL CUSTOM WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup: A BIG DOGG ORIGINAL :ninja: ...
> 
> :shh: ok
> 
> looks good Dogg :thumbsup:


Tks alot dre


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Wow man. Get down.


Tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED ON THIS WHILE WAITING FOR ANOTHER PROJECT TO GET DONE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

''DIRTY DEEDS'' is done now to clear it then to the stripers :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

dame BIGDOGG U DONT STOP?????????????LOL LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> "ALTERED EGO" is finally in primer :rofl: :biggrin: :naughty:









:thumbsup::thumbsup::drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> dame BIGDOGG U DONT STOP?????????????LOL LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:no:


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::drama:


----------



## rockin562

Damn bro. Pure art. I got me back in the mood to get back to work on my models.


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Damn bro. Pure art. I got me back in the mood to get back to work on my models.


Lol.... tks alot bro


----------



## bigdogg323

FOUND THIS WHILE DOING SUM SPRING CLEANING :biggrin:


----------



## Always_Learnin

Looks good.


----------



## Dre1only

Kill'n the game up in here Big Dogg,I'm love'n the custom work TTT fam ... 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fresh.


----------



## bigdogg323

Always_Learnin said:


> Looks good.





Dre1only said:


> Kill'n the game up in here Big Dogg,I'm love'n the custom work TTT fam ...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: :h5:






halfasskustoms said:


> Fresh.


tks alot fellas :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COMING SOON FROM ''BIGDOGG FABRICATIONS'' :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOK NICE BRO:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> COMING SOON FROM ''BIGDOGG FABRICATIONS'' :biggrin: :naughty:


LOOKS GOOD , BUT DAMMMMMM ANOTHER ONE. FINISH ONE AT A TIME. JK VATO 8)


----------



## a408nutforu

:finger::twak: ur makin me wanna build


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> COMING SOON FROM ''BIGDOGG FABRICATIONS'' :biggrin: :naughty:


your yard looks fucked up, nice car


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOK NICE BRO:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TKS BIGMONEY uffin:


LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD , BUT DAMMMMMM ANOTHER ONE. FINISH ONE AT A TIME. JK VATO 8)


:yes: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



a408nutforu said:


> :finger::twak: ur makin me wanna build


UR NOT BUILDING :facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:WELL START PATNA 



OldSchoolVato said:


> your yard looks fucked up, nice car


 :uh::uh: TKS HOMIE :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

OldSchoolVato said:


> your yard looks fucked up, nice car




:roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :roflmao:


:buttkick: :facepalm::finger: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> COMING SOON FROM ''BIGDOGG FABRICATIONS'' :biggrin: :naughty:


sweet color!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Sweet work as always


----------



## darkside customs

Franks my hero!! 
Finish the projects you got


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> COMING SOON FROM ''BIGDOGG FABRICATIONS'' :biggrin: :naughty:


:thumbsup: :nicoderm: BLACK CHERRY _ GOLD RIMS & GOLD TRIM :yes: :thumbsup:

:dunno: WHAT YOU THINK :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

darkside customs said:


> Franks my hero!!
> Finish the projects you got


Lol x100 big homie nice projects but would b tight to see sum of these projects finishd bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol x100 big homie nice projects but would b tight to see sum of these projects finishd bro!


lol!:shocked::werd:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup: :nicoderm: BLACK CHERRY _ GOLD RIMS & GOLD TRIM :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> :dunno: WHAT YOU THINK :dunno:


sounds good bro but not my build homie :nosad: customers


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Sweet work as always


tks homie uffin:



darkside customs said:


> Franks my hero!!
> Finish the projects you got





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> sweet color!!!:thumbsup:





pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol x100 big homie nice projects but would b tight to see sum of these projects finishd bro!





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lol!:shocked::werd:


lol..... tks fellas but this is a customers might paint one of mines like this :shocked: :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## machio

Sup Big dog..


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Sup Big dog..


:shocked: que onda loco wur u been at bro :biggrin:


----------



## machio

I'll here Homie,pop up every now and then..


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> I'll here Homie,pop up every now and then..


orale kool dont be stranger homie uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

my homie big jess hooked me up with one of his paint jobs :naughty:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> my homie big jess hooked me up with one of his paint jobs :naughty:


:twak:why didnt he finish it?:dunno:  :loco::facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :twak:why didnt he finish it?:dunno:  :loco::facepalm:


Lol.... it just needs to be cleared homie


----------



## bigdogg323

shot sum primer on sum future projects :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

getting ready for the bomb build off hno:hno:hno: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum primer on sum future projects :nicoderm:


nice 73


----------



## bigdogg323

finally a good day to clear woo hoo :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> nice 73


tks homie uffin:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum primer on sum future projects :nicoderm:





bigdogg323 said:


> getting ready for the bomb build off hno:hno:hno: :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: even tho that fool kick the bucket you still get 2 thumbs up homie :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: even tho that fool kick the bucket you still get 2 thumbs up homie :h5:


lol.... tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sum updates on my 39 burban :around:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie keep up d great work


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good up in here homie keep up d great work


gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> sum updates on my 39 burban :around:


i luv that shit.im bout to bite that shit homie:drama::ninja::x:lol


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> i luv that shit.im bout to bite that shit homie:drama::ninja::x:lol


Lol.... tks bro


go ahead homie


----------



## customcoupe68

what wheel/tire combo are those? fat white walls


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> what wheel/tire combo are those? fat white walls


Both r from the 46-48 chevy fleetline or sedan delivery galaxie kit bro


----------



## jevries

That's Gangster! Sick!



bigdogg323;1659
1360 said:


> sum updates on my 39 burban :around:


----------



## bigdogg323

jevries said:


> That's Gangster! Sick!


Tks jevries


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> sum updates on my 39 burban :around:


 gangster


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> sum updates on my 39 burban :around:


 BAD ASS!! GANGSTA SHIT BIGPERRO!!!:machinegun:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> gangster





LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS!! GANGSTA SHIT BIGPERRO!!!:machinegun:


tks homies uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i was bored so i started on this and made alil change to it :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

cleared finally :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty: :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909

Busy day???


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Busy day???


:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THAY NICE BIGDOGG323 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THAY NICE BIGDOGG323 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


Tks bigmoney


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> i was bored so i started on this and made alil change to it :biggrin: :naughty:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Big Dogg can I send you some of my models so when you get bored I can get some Bad Ass builds in my collection :dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> cleared finally :biggrin:


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> i was bored so i started on this and made alil change to it :biggrin: :naughty:


looks way better now! nice job!


----------



## machio

I see U Bigg Dogg.


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> I see U Bigg Dogg.


Que onda machio :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Big Dogg can I send you some of my models so when you get bored I can get some Bad Ass builds in my collection :dunno:


Lol.... tks homie i seen yo shit u can handle own brotha


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looks way better now! nice job!


Tks alot bro


----------



## bigdogg323

55 nowagon is sanded and primered still needs alil more work thou :happysad: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

another project ive been wanting to paint :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

thinking of puting cragers or daytons not sure what :dunno: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

2013 projects :biggrin:


----------



## wisdonm

Where's the '49 wagon, Bently 300, and the Roller?


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Where's the '49 wagon, Bently 300, and the Roller?


on the burners for now bro thur almost ready to be ressurrected :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> 2013 projects :biggrin:


DAMMM YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS VATO!!:banghead:


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMM YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS VATO!!:banghead:


 that's what eddie said


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMM YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS VATO!!:banghead:


:yes:  :rofl:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol.... tks homie i seen yo shit u can handle own brotha


I got one of these want a trade ? Its only good for spare parts really tho fenders,hood,seats,doora & bumpers ect ...
trust me I'll google your name and send them lol kutgw homie :thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> 55 nowagon is sanded and primered still needs alil more work thou :happysad: :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> another project ive been wanting to paint :biggrin:


 I need some clean skirts 62,63 & 64 whats happening can you help me out homie ? :x:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> 2013 projects :biggrin:


:twak: u forgot the pinche burban homes


----------



## customcoupe68

nice builds!!! i like the wagon and the 73!


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :twak: u forgot the pinche burban homes


I know :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> nice builds!!! i like the wagon and the 73!


Tks bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NICE WORK BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NICE WORK BRO:thumbsup:


Thks bro


----------



## customcoupe68

bigdogg323 said:


> I know :tears:


:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

made sum new shoes for the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> made sum new shoes for the wagon :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made sum new shoes for the wagon :biggrin:


 :naughty: D'z & a visor :x: mock up :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

Dre1only said:


> :naughty: D'z & a visor :x: mock up :yes:


Right facc those wheels lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Dre1only said:


> :naughty: D'z & a visor :x: mock up :yes:


X100!


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :naughty: D'z & a visor :x: mock up :yes:





rollindeep408 said:


> Right facc those wheels lol





LATIN SKULL said:


> X100!


:nono::nono::nono::nono: on D'z :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: visor :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono: on D'z :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: visor :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


WTF!:twak::banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> WTF!:twak::banghead:


:tongue::tongue::tongue: :buttkick: :shh: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

I likes that wagon homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> I likes that wagon homie.





BigMoneyTexas said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## sneekyg909

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup:*HELL YEAH BIG DOGG,THATS ON POINT HOMIE *:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

That is lookin good! Is this for the bomb build off?


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> That is lookin good! Is this for the bomb build off?


Tks bro


:nono: this is a 55 doug bombs r 54 & under


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh:


:thumbsup:i wanna do 1 now.lol the homie Ronny shot me 1 not long ago.


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :thumbsup:i wanna do 1 now.lol the homie Ronny shot me 1 not long ago.


Do it homie :thumbsup: u got another 55 for the fenders :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

Are you in the Bomb buildoff?


----------



## customcoupe68

bigdogg323 said:


> Do it homie :thumbsup: u got another 55 for the fenders :dunno:


are you needing 55 fenders?


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> are you needing 55 fenders?


Nope i was just suggesting it to 408 bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Are you in the Bomb buildoff?


:yes: 39 Burban


----------



## bigdogg323

FINALY MADE THE VISOR FOR THE 55 :biggrin:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> FINALY MADE THE VISOR FOR THE 55 :biggrin:


 nice work on the visor


----------



## bigdogg323

FINALLY GOT AROUND TO FINISHING THIS RESHAPED JIMBOS BUMPER KIT :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

JUST FINISH SOMETHING HOMMIE! DONT START NEW PROJECTS, DONT MAKE ME GO DOWN THERE AND TAKE YOUR PUTTY AND PRIMER CANS AWAY!:buttkick::finger:


----------



## customcoupe68

lol i like the steels and whitewalls on the 55!!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> JUST FINISH SOMETHING HOMMIE! DONT START NEW PROJECTS, DONT MAKE ME GO DOWN THERE AND TAKE YOUR PUTTY AND PRIMER CANS AWAY!:buttkick::finger:


:shocked: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> lol i like the steels and whitewalls on the 55!!


Tks bro thats the look in going for on it


----------



## customcoupe68

whats the bumper kit goin on?


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> whats the bumper kit goin on?


Caddys


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> Do it homie :thumbsup: u got another 55 for the fenders :dunno:


yuuuuup:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> FINALY MADE THE VISOR FOR THE 55 :biggrin:


nice work on the visor.when i made mine for my 57 wagon it was a bitch cuz i tried to shape with a lighter.i got a small heat gun now works like a champ.i luv it.easier to make visors n skirts or whatever needs tweaking:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED WORKIN ON THIS FINALLY LOL.... GOT SUM FOIL DONE IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> nice work on the visor.when i made mine for my 57 wagon it was a bitch cuz i tried to shape with a lighter.i got a small heat gun now works like a champ.i luv it.easier to make visors n skirts or whatever needs tweaking:thumbsup:


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: damn just sand shit up or reshape it :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> STARTED WORKIN ON THIS FINALLY LOL.... GOT SUM FOIL DONE IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

sun roof is on 



custom made taillights 







foil is done on one side now to do the other side :facepalm:lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

bigdogg323 said:


> custom made taillights


i see what you did there :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> i see what you did there :naughty:


:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty: :shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALMOST DONE WITH A CUSTOMERS BUILD uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OHHH SHIT YOU WORKING ON ALL KIND OF PLASTIC


bigdogg323 said:


> ALMOST DONE WITH A CUSTOMERS BUILD uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> OHHH SHIT YOU WORKING ON ALL KIND OF PLASTIC


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good up in here homie!


Gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

HAD A BUSY NITE WORKED ON THE 73 CAPRICE,55 NOMAD,39 CHEVY BURBAN AND CAPRICE GUTS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HAD A BUSY NITE WORKED ON THE 73 CAPRICE,55 NOMAD,39 CHEVY BURBAN AND CAPRICE GUTS













:shocked::shocked::shocked: :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

HAD A BUSY NITE WORKED ON THE 73 CAPRICE,55 NOMAD,39 CHEVY BURBAN AND CAPRICE GUTS











:run: :run: :run: :run: :drama::drama: :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## hocknberry

its about time for a dime blazer to step into all this mud work for some play time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> its about time for a dime blazer to step into all this mud work for some play time!! :nicoderm:


:shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

ok fellas the 55 is painted so say hello to ''MISS ANN'' :nicoderm:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:cheesy: beautiful


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> :cheesy: beautiful


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

im digging the rear panels.


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> im digging the rear panels.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

NICE, ARE YOU PAINTING THE TOP WHITE?


bigdogg323 said:


> ok fellas the 55 is painted so say hello to ''MISS ANN'' :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> NICE, ARE YOU PAINTING THE TOP WHITE?


:no: its gonna be a liter blue


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:wow:


bigdogg323 said:


> :no: its gonna be a liter blue


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :wow:


:yes:


----------



## lonnie

nice wips homie


----------



## bigdogg323

shot the 2nd color on the 55 nomad heres sum mock up pics of it enjoy :naughty:


----------



## 97xenissan

:inout::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

97xenissan said:


> :inout::thumbsup:


:run: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

MADE A ROOF RACK FOR THE 55 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TOOK SUM PICS WITH OUT THE SKIRTS :naughty:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> TOOK SUM PICS WITH OUT THE SKIRTS :naughty:


dope homes:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> dope homes:thumbsup:


Tks alot bro


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> TOOK SUM PICS WITH OUT THE SKIRTS :naughty:


Man!! That is sweeeeet, love the racks too. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nomad looks great homie:thumbsup:lovin that roof rack too!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Man!! That is sweeeeet, love the racks too. :thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> Nomad looks great homie:thumbsup:lovin that roof rack too!!


tks alot fellas apreciate it uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

shot sum primer on the rack to see how looks so far it looks good what u guys think :happysad: :naughty:


----------



## rockin562

Damn bro. top notch work.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

daayumm fool! that shit looks dyno-mite! looks real!


----------



## Deecee

HORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

CAN I BORROW OR HAVE IT? :x:


bigdogg323 said:


> shot sum primer on the rack to see how looks so far it looks good what u guys think :happysad: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Damn bro. top notch work.





jojo in VV said:


> daayumm fool! that shit looks dyno-mite! looks real!





LATIN SKULL said:


> CAN I BORROW OR HAVE IT? :x:


TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE THE GOOD COMMENTS uffin:




OH AND LATIN SKULL SURE U CAN HAVE IT OR MAYBE BORROW IT ONLY IF I CAN HAVE THAT 67 IMPY U HAVE :tongue: :yes: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

WAS MESSING THE ROOF RACK SO I PUT IT ON THE 39 TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS :shh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MADE SUM NEW WOOD PIECES FOR THE 55 ROOF RACK INSTED OF PLASTIC PIECES :run:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nice rack :fool2:, im meant the car, lol. it looks good on both.


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> MADE SUM NEW WOOD PIECES FOR THE 55 ROOF RACK INSTED OF PLASTIC PIECES :run:





:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> WAS MESSING THE ROOF RACK SO I PUT IT ON THE 39 TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS :shh: :biggrin:


Looks like you need to build another rack man, looks great on both of them.


----------



## brantstevens

damn bro! your killing it! loving all your builds! keep it up!!


----------



## sinicle

Deecee said:


> Looks like you need to build another rack man, looks great on both of them.


X2! Looks great Frank! Can I have one? :0


----------



## OFDatTX

That bitch is tight wey!


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Your the fuckin BUMB homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Your the fuckin BUMB homie.


:shocked: is that good or bad lol....


----------



## a408nutforu

:drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: is that good or bad lol....


 :run: :around:


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only

keep it cracc'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> keep it cracc'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

before :tears:







:cheesy: after 

painted the rims and added hubs from a 51 chevy i might go with sumthing diff dont know yet :facepalm:lol.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

looks badass with those frank! :yes:


----------



## sneekyg909

Thats a badass rack Frank...:thumbsup:
Did you make it?


----------



## brantstevens

That nomad is looking better and better everytime! Loving it!


----------



## bigdogg323

brantstevens said:


> That nomad is looking better and better everytime! Loving it!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Thats a badass rack Frank...:thumbsup:
> Did you make it?


Tks Ceaser and yes i did bro except for the bottom side rails everything else i made for it


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> looks badass with those frank! :yes:


Tks joe :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

bigdogg323 said:


> WAS MESSING THE ROOF RACK SO I PUT IT ON THE 39 TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS :shh: :biggrin:


i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

josh 78 said:


> i like it :thumbsup:


Tks


----------



## bigdogg323

AFTER AMOST A YR SINCE I MESSED THIS UP ON THE PAINT ITS FINALLY IN PAINT AGAIN :facepalm::nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

FINAL STANCE ON THE NOMAD :cheesy: :run:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALMOST DONE WITH CUSTOMERS BUILD  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

dang frank, 55 is coming along real nice! :cheesy: keep it up big dog.


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> dang frank, 55 is coming along real nice! :cheesy: keep it up big dog.


Tks joe im trying homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Like this thread homie....u always have fresh pics/projects to drool over:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Like this thread homie....u always have fresh pics/projects to drool over:biggrin:


Tks alot coast :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

loving the racks:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 657604
> loving the racks:thumbsup:


Tks homie


----------



## OldSchoolVato

bigdogg323 said:


> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/bigdogg323/media/IMG_20130608_201207_zpsacf4f91d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/bigdogg323/media/IMG_20130608_201234_zpsb8ef045d.jpg.html
> 
> AFTER AMOST A YR SINCE I MESSED THIS UP ON THE PAINT ITS FINALLY IN PAINT AGAIN :facepalm::nicoderm:


 you used the color -maroon Honduras-???????????


----------



## bigdogg323

OldSchoolVato said:


> you used the color -maroon Honduras-???????????


Nah i used testors one coat mythical maroon bro homie


----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS GETTING A SPECIAL TOUCH BY :shh: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS GETTING A SPECIAL TOUCH BY :shh: :biggrin:


Que rollo big homie just stopin by checkin out d progress on ur builds homie lookin good i already know que dis build se va mirar chingon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just checking in too,jeez Frank finish something lol


----------



## rockin562

Hey brotha how's it going? Man ur builds are sick! I love to nomad. keep up the work!


----------



## bigdogg323

quick update on this latin skull almost has it ready :cheesy: :run:


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Que rollo big homie just stopin by checkin out d progress on ur builds homie lookin good i already know que dis build se va mirar chingon!


q-vo johnny muchas gracias homie i they wil homie :happysad: lol....



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just checking in too,jeez Frank finish something lol


lol..... i know homie i need too but im close homie :biggrin: :facepalm:



rockin562 said:


> Hey brotha how's it going? Man ur builds are sick! I love the nomad. keep up the great work!


nm bro how u been homie uffin:


tks alot brotha i try


----------



## bigdogg323

which of the colors on top wood look good on the guts on the caprice :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rockin562

Im good man. just here trying to get some models finished lol


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> which of the colors on top wood look good on the guts on the caprice :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:



#2


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Im good man. just here trying to get some models finished lol


Good to hear bro 


Ya im trying to do the samething lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

13dayton said:


> #2


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> before :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: after
> 
> painted the rims and added hubs from a 51 chevy i might go with sumthing diff dont know yet :facepalm:lol.....


ok I see you nice O/G family wagon ...


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> which of the colors on top wood look good on the guts on the caprice :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


#1


----------



## COAST2COAST

:dunno: 1 or 5 , caprice lookin good homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Ok fellas these r the colors that's going on the caprice guts the colors r honey and soft wheat honey being the main color with soft wheat inserts :biggrin:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=532924980104256&set=gm.536927103010896&type=1&theater#


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno: 1 or 5 , caprice lookin good homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> #1


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> ok I see you nice O/G family wagon ...


tks dre uffin:


----------



## bugs-one

That interior is gonna look Sick, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> That interior is gonna look Sick, homie.


Tks bro i hope so :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

_I'm diggin' *Miss Ann*; she's pretty hot!!!_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> FINAL STANCE ON THE NOMAD :cheesy: :run:


Can I have it??


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> _I'm diggin' *Miss Ann*; she's pretty hot!!!_


 hey hey hey :twak: keep ur eyes to ur self homie :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can I have it??


:shocked: :no: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

almost ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

was doing sum experimenting and came up with this :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice upgrades


----------



## COAST2COAST

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


Some eye candies:wow:


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:





:nicoderm::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice upgrades





COAST2COAST said:


> Some eye candies:wow:





13dayton said:


> :nicoderm::yes::thumbsup:


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## jevries

Super clean builds!!:thumbsup:



bigdogg323
;16735786 said:


> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

bigdogg323 said:


> almost ready for paint :biggrin:


cant wait to see this one, big doggy


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> cant wait to see this one, big doggy


Me too joe  lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

jevries said:


> Super clean builds!!:thumbsup:


Tks jevs


----------



## Suer

hey man wats up, nice work...im new to dis and i wanted to know where can i get some cruisin side skirts for a 58?


----------



## bigdogg323

Suer said:


> hey man wats up, nice work...im new to dis and i wanted to know where can i get some cruisin side skirts for a 58?


Tks homie 

If u get the revell 58 lowrider kit itll come with them bro the amt kit doesn't come with it but if u want a seprate set hit up slammed sonoma he shood have sum


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them hoes look fresh Frankie


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> them hoes look fresh Frankie


Gracias homie


----------



## dig_derange

lovin those interiors bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> lovin those interiors bro!


tks dig uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on the caprice guts not much but they painted now just need the tub to do :biggrin:



also gonna go with a lite tint on the windows :naughty: 

making them out of 3-D glasses lenses :shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

heres the interior mocked up :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909

Ya sabes...:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update on the caprice guts not much but they painted now just need the tub to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> also gonna go with a lite tint on the windows :naughty:
> 
> making them out of 3-D glasses lenses :shh:



:nicoderm: Looking good Bigdogg.! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

13dayton said:


> :nicoderm: Looking good Bigdogg.! :thumbsup:


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Ya sabes...:thumbsup:


Lol... gracias homie


----------



## customcoupe68

57 and 58 are killer


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

customcoupe68 said:


> 57 and 58 are killer


X 2 :yes:


----------



## dade county

very nice up n hurr


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks alot fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

had to reshape the center piece :facepalm:







windows r on and also the tint and since the qtr windows cracked i made sum and put them 1/2 way down :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

looking good!:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

Damn Big Dogg you did a lot in 2weeks I need that new modlers drug completion or something like that kutgw ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dang bigdogg, u get down on that interior homie...


----------



## bugs-one

Damn, you getting down on that Caprice, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!:nicoderm:


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> Damn Big Dogg you did a lot in 2weeks I need that new modlers drug completion or something like that kutgw ...


Lol.... tks dre


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> Dang bigdogg, u get down on that interior homie...


Tks angel :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Damn, you getting down on that Caprice, homie.


Tks alot bugs


----------



## hocknberry

guts on the g-house look NICE!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

brake da azz off bigdogg:worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> guts on the g-house look NICE!


Tks joe


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMoneyTexas said:


> brake da azz off bigdogg:worship:


Lol.... tks bigmoney


----------



## bigdogg323

got my 53 back from my buddy latinskull :naughty: :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

bigdogg323 said:


> got my 53 back from my buddy latinskull :naughty: :drama:


Stop teasing show it off!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Show it, show it!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:nono:


----------



## COAST2COAST

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> got my 53 back from my buddy latinskull :naughty: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


>


 :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum work done on the caprice guts uffin:



heres a test fit of the guts so far so good :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

CAPRICE GUTS R DONE :cheesy: JUST NEEDS A FEW TOUCHES HERE AND THERE :drama:


----------



## bugs-one

Guts are looking good, homie.


----------



## avidinha

Nice!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Getting down bigdogg


----------



## Dre1only

It looks good enough,don't worry about the rest you can send it back now :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

bigdogg323 said:


> got my 53 back from my buddy latinskull :naughty: :drama:


so watcha hiding bigdogg? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks alot fellas apreciate the good words


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> so watcha hiding bigdogg? :biggrin:


U gonna have to wait joe  :naughty: lol.....


----------



## Los84

bigdogg323 said:


> got my 53 back from my buddy latinskull :naughty: :drama:


pinchi teaser


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Bigdogg just teasing the shit out of everyone........lol. ya just show it bro


----------



## a408nutforu

:finger:tease:banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323

Los84 said:


> pinchi teaser


 :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> Bigdogg just teasing the shit out of everyone........lol. ya just show it bro


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :finger:tease:banghead:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slymer123

glasshouse is looking good


----------



## bigdogg323

slymer123 said:


> glasshouse is looking good


Tks bro


----------



## a408nutforu

:inout:nothing goin on in here


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :inout:nothing goin on in here


Soon homie


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> Soon homie


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :dunno:


 patience my friend :cheesy:


----------



## Los84

Youuuuuuuuu whoooooooooo


----------



## bigdogg323

Los84 said:


> Youuuuuuuuu whoooooooooo


:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> :inout:nothing goin on in here












how about now :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Lmfao! Bad ass!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Lmfao! Bad ass!


Tks big homie


----------



## Models IV Life

You still on here Loco? haha


----------



## bigdogg323

Models IV Life said:


> You still on here Loco? haha


:shocked: chit he's alive  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> how about now :naughty: :biggrin:


lol oh shit! bigdogg in lab workin on another projecthno:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

bigdogg323 said:


> how about now :naughty: :biggrin:


ay guey!! nice, i like! :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lol oh shit! bigdogg in lab workin on another projecthno:


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> ay guey!! nice, i like! :naughty:


Gracias homie :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one

Cool ride, homie. I don't know why but it reminds me of James Bond.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Cool ride, homie. I don't know why but it reminds me of James Bond.


Lol..... tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

ALIL UPDATE ON MY NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MADE SUM RIMS FOR MY 53 BEL AIR :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice rims, homie. Car's coming along real nice.


----------



## Los84

What up BIGDOGG323 cars looking tight homie what is the taillight 70 impala?


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice rims, homie. Car's coming along real nice.


tks bugs uffin:



Los84 said:


> What up BIGDOGG323 cars looking tight homie what is the taillight 70 impala?


:wave: tks homie yupp thats from the 70 bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

another update shot a lite coat of primer to see the boo boos :uh: boy do i have a long ways to go on this :facepalm: :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

making thre grill for it still needs sum tweeking but not sure yet if im gonna use it :scrutinize:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> making thre grill for it still needs sum tweeking but not sure yet if im gonna use it :scrutinize:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

That ride is bad ass homie:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> That ride is bad ass homie:thumbsup:


tks alot homie uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

noanoaenterprise said:


> That ride is bad ass homie:thumbsup:


X2! But damm another project! Lmfao


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> another update shot a lite coat of primer to see the boo boos :uh: boy do i have a long ways to go on this :facepalm: :ugh:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye wey,,,thanks for making my car look good wey.........


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

INTERIOR MOSTLY DONE ON THE 53 :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

the rear of that ride with the 1 piece tail lights just screams......"GET THE BLAZER DONE"! :biggrin: j/p. looks bad ass though


----------



## darkside customs

You know what would be nice? That glasshouse sitting in my display case...


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> You know what would be nice? That glasshouse sitting in my display case...


You know what's nicer then that him finishing it first bwhahahaha


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> You know what's nicer then that him finishing it first bwhahahaha


Good luck waiting for that to happen! Lmao!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> INTERIOR MOSTLY DONE ON THE 53 :uh:


looks good now finish it up vato


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> looks good now finish it up vato


Itll be done in time bro  i hope :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Good luck waiting for that to happen! Lmao!


:yes: lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> You know what's nicer then that him finishing it first bwhahahaha


:shocked: :twak:


----------



## LUXMAN

Bigdog I need some advice in gluing regular plastic and resin together . What should i use for a strong hold??


----------



## darkside customs

LUXMAN said:


> Bigdog I need some advice in gluing regular plastic and resin together . What should i use for a strong hold??


Figure id chime in... 

Ive used regular CA glue and ive never had a problem with

But ive also heard people using 5 min epoxy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

bigdogg323 said:


> making thre grill for it still needs sum tweeking but not sure yet if im gonna use it :scrutinize:




this thing is dope!


----------



## Christopher J

LUXMAN said:


> Bigdog I need some advice in gluing regular plastic and resin together . What should i use for a strong hold??


 I've used E6000 glue from the craft store for strong bonds between different materials. So far so good for me, but like Luxman I find CA to work good to.


----------



## bigdogg323

LUXMAN said:


> Bigdog I need some advice in gluing regular plastic and resin together . What should i use for a strong hold??


I wood use that CA glue bro just like these guys said it works and holds strong and easy to sand also  but make sure u get the kicker too


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> this thing is dope!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

SUNDAYS LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> SUNDAYS LINE UP :biggrin:


NO WAY YOU ACTUALLY FINISHED SOME CARS! HEY THEY LOOK DOPE BRO.


----------



## darkside customs

I want that Glasshouse!


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> I want that Glasshouse!


Too bad :finger: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> NO WAY YOU ACTUALLY FINISHED SOME CARS! HEY THEY LOOK DOPE BRO.


I know huh lol... . 

Gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

WHAT IM TAKING TO THE SHOW :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

:h5: :run:  :fool2:


----------



## bugs-one

Clean ass Merc, BigDogg. It looks ready to cruise.


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



bigdogg323 said:


> :shh:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODLUCK TODAY FRANKIE


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :h5: :run:  :fool2:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supertight wey


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> WHAT IM TAKING TO THE SHOW :biggrin: :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showtime wey


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :drama:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> og gansta lean


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> SUNDAYS LINE UP :biggrin:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go line them up wey


----------



## bigdogg323

Gracias homie


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> :h5: :run:  :fool2:



That is "SHEER BEAUTY!!" that paint is killer, sweet build man! :worship:


----------



## brantstevens

Man i love your builds bigdogg such an inspiration to try an better myself, keep up the sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

any more pics of the 53 or is it still a secret?? :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> any more pics of the 53 or is it still a secret?? :cheesy:


Right ....... I got pics but he might get mad if I post em hahahah


----------



## bigdogg323

brantstevens said:


> Man i love your builds bigdogg such an inspiration to try an better myself, keep up the sick work homie :thumbsup:


Tks alot bro


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> Right ....... I got pics but he might get mad if I post em hahahah


:nono: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

TOOK 1st PLACE IN CUSTOM :biggrin: @ YESTERDAYS SHOW NOT BAD FOR ITS TIME OUT  :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

bigdogg323 said:


> TOOK 1st PLACE IN CUSTOM :biggrin: @ YESTERDAYS SHOW NOT BAD FOR ITS TIME OUT  :biggrin:


nice ride foo, who built it? lol, im just fucking around foo :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> nice ride foo, who built it? lol, im just fucking around foo :biggrin:


GRACIAS HOMIE :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> TOOK 1st PLACE IN CUSTOM :biggrin: @ YESTERDAYS SHOW NOT BAD FOR ITS TIME OUT  :biggrin:


congrats! thats a real clean paint job!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> congrats! thats a real clean paint job!


TKS BRO uffin:


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> TOOK 1st PLACE IN CUSTOM :biggrin: @ YESTERDAYS SHOW NOT BAD FOR ITS TIME OUT  :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

13dayton said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

STARTED ON THIS TO KICK MY ASS IN GEAR :biggrin: I KNOW I KNOW ANOTHER PROJECT :facepalm:LOL....


----------



## hocknberry

thats actually pretty cool! but not a blazer! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> thats actually pretty cool! but not a blazer! :thumbsup:


Lol.... tks joe the blazer is getting worked on tonite bro


----------



## sneekyg909

Looking good Dr FRANKenstein...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Looking good Dr FRANKenstein...:thumbsup:


:rofl: tks bro  lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

ALMOST READY FOR PRIMER :biggrin: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

its in primer :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

MIGHT GO WITH THIS LOOK 







OR THIS LOOK DK YET :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALSO GOT THIS IN PRIMER :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## machio

That's Clean right there BigDog.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

simon projects are lookin real good homie


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO GOT THIS IN PRIMER :ugh: :roflmao:


:werd:


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> MIGHT GO WITH THIS LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS LOOK DK YET :facepalm: :facepalm:



looks good with wide walls :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, BigDogg. In my opinion, you should go with the red wheels and white walls on the Beetle Cruiser. Oh yeah, gotta love that Tapatio representin'.


----------



## Suer

Gracias bigdogg, i appreciate the the great knowledge...


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> That's Clean right there BigDog.


tks machio uffin:



pina's LRM replica said:


> simon projects are lookin real good homie


gracias johnny uffin:



hocknberry said:


> :werd:


:machinegun: uffin:



13dayton said:


> looks good with wide walls :thumbsup:


tks sergio idk yet how im gonna do it :dunno: :cheesy:



Suer said:


> Gracias bigdogg, i appreciate the great knowledge...


np bro anytime homie  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Looking good, BigDogg. In my opinion, you should go with the red wheels and white walls on the Beetle Cruiser. Oh yeah, gotta love that Tapatio representin'.


tks bugs idk yet which way im gonna do it :facepalm:



oh and the tapatio is to make the pic hotter :biggrin: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> MIGHT GO WITH THIS LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS LOOK DK YET :facepalm: :facepalm:


its comin out cute big guy:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> its comin out cute big guy:thumbsup::roflmao:


lol..... uffin:  tks bro


----------



## a408nutforu

bigdogg323 said:


> lol..... uffin:  tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

:run: :rant:


----------



## bigdogg323

:finger:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on my bug


----------



## rockin562

Sick man.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dope as always Big homie.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

killin it homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Sick man.


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Dope as always Big homie.


Tks alot bro


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> killin it homie!


Tks homie


----------



## Deecee

That is awsome idea man, love it.


----------



## bigdogg323

FORGOT TO POST THIS :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> That is awsome idea man, love it.


TKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


damn holding out homie! Can I have it?


----------



## rockin562

Man u need to get that caddy done!


----------



## Los84

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


damn holding out homie! Can I have it?


----------



## bigdogg323

Los84 said:


> damn holding out homie! Can I have it?


:nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Man u need to get that caddy done!


I am one day  lol......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> FORGOT TO POST THIS :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rockin562

dont u know that one day never comes. lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> dont u know that one day never comes. lol


But one day it will :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rockin562

:loco:


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> :loco:


Lol..... :run:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Lol:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

update on the beetle cruiser painted and test fitted the taillights and hood still needs alil more work


----------



## bigdogg323

also moded the dash with a subaru cluster


----------



## rockin562

Looks good man.


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Looks good man.


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bugs-one

Beetle Cruiser is coming along real nice, homie.


----------



## 13dayton

bigdogg323 said:


> FORGOT TO POST THIS :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin:



uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Beetle Cruiser is coming along real nice, homie.


Tks bugs


----------



## bigdogg323

13dayton said:


> uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum work done on the nomagon fixed the tailgate hinge finally :facepalm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum work done on the bug license plate molded in and made a new luggage rack for it :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

made sum old school fiberglass skirts for my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

finally fixed my bettie put a new battery for the color bar fixed the pass mirrior and back window :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> finally fixed my bettie put a new battery for the color bar fixed the pass mirrior and back window :biggrin:


 Dayummm what you know about them " Straight Laces " Big Dogg Clean Ass Build :worship:


----------



## bugs-one

'58 is damn clean, BigDogg.


----------



## ART2ROLL

X2! That 58 is my favorite.


----------



## Los84

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks alot fellas


----------



## rockin562

Damn homie that 58 is clean!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Damn homie that 58 is clean!!!!


Tks matt


----------



## rockin562

If u ever get tired of looking at that 58 u can just drop it off at my house. lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> If u ever get tired of looking at that 58 u can just drop it off at my house. lol


:shocked: :nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

where all the magic happens :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

was messing with these :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

finally got round to black washing the grills on my caprice :squint:


----------



## rockin562

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil editing :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on beetle cruser :facepalm:


----------



## rockin562

They all look so good! Can i have them :roflmao: but really man u built some beautiful cars! keep them coming


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty: :nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

sumthing i started but is gone already :tears: texas bound now :angel: lol......


----------



## dig_derange

always cool stuff in here man.. Beetle is coming along nicely. lovin those bombs too


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> They all look so good! Can i have them :roflmao: but really man u built some beautiful cars! keep them coming


Lol........ tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> always cool stuff in here man.. Beetle is coming along nicely. lovin those bombs too


Tks alot dig


----------



## bigdogg323

added a lip on the back wheels :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

cant get any lower  lol......


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562

Section that thing and bring the roof line down !!!! Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Section that thing and bring the roof line down !!!! Lol


:shocked: :nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Looking good.:thumbsup:


Tks bugs


----------



## LATIN SKULL

We're tired of just seeing primer cars, please put some color on these! Lmfao


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> We're tired of just seeing primer cars, please put some color on these! Lmfao









happy :twak: :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Yes but can I have it or borrow it?


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Yes but can I have it or borrow it?


Ur asking alot bruh :facepalm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMIT!


----------



## 408models

been a while, since i've been in here, but some crazy "projects" you got going on bro. nice work 




















FINISH THEM


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> been a while, since i've been in here, but some crazy "projects" you got going on bro. nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH THEM


I cant :facepalm: i keep starting new ones :uh: 




Tks homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:wave::drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :wave::drama:


:h5: :tongue:


----------



## Dre1only

Still look'n good in here Big Dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

an old project i started back on 

the beginning 
















the results after i was done being bored out of my mind :biggrin: lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

redid a customers monte :facepalm:lol......


----------



## bugs-one

Damn, bigdogg that ride's gonna have some sick pattern work. The Monte looks clean, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Damn, bigdogg that ride's gonna have some sick pattern work. The Monte looks clean, homie.


tks homie uffin:


----------



## a408nutforu

o wow I like that bigpuppy,thats dope bro.its different n bad as f**khno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> redid a customers monte :facepalm:lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> o wow I like that bigpuppy,thats dope bro.its different n bad as f**khno:


lol..... tks homie uffin:



LATIN SKULL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> cant get any lower  lol......


I likes this one alot.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> I likes this one alot.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

dogg359945]



redid a customers monte :facepalm:Estas cabron big dogg


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323

ALIL SUMTHING I GOT IN THE MAIL :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

FUTURE PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

GONNA DO A REPLICA OF THIS RIDE :drama:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> cant get any lower  lol......


Man, this thing is awsome, can't wait to see it painted, and the patterns you have planned for your other build, mate, sweeeet!! looking forward to the finished product! You're a REAL builder man!!!!


----------



## bugs-one

Looking forward for progress on the '63 Wagon. Bad ass projects all around, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> ALIL SUMTHING I GOT IN THE MAIL :naughty:


Well BIGDOGG!!!!!! You know I fucking love this wagon. Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## a408nutforu

oooooooo shit finally u put away the cute cars n workn on sick :roflmao:those spokes are dope I got a set myself


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Where did you get the wheels ?


----------



## bigdogg323

1942aerosedan said:


> Where did you get the wheels ?


i made them out the 65 rivi kit cut the lip out and put caddy lip insted :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Man, this thing is awsome, can't wait to see it painted, and the patterns you have planned for your other build, mate, sweeeet!! looking forward to the finished product! You're a REAL builder man!!!!





bugs-one said:


> Looking forward for progress on the '63 Wagon. Bad ass projects all around, homie.:thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> Well BIGDOGG!!!!!! You know I fucking love this wagon. Cant wait to see what you do with it.





a408nutforu said:


> oooooooo shit finally u put away the cute cars n workn on sick :roflmao:those spokes are dope I got a set myself


tks alot fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod

bigdogg323 said:


> ALIL SUMTHING I GOT IN THE MAIL :naughty:


 hey is that da wagon parked down the street from Sanford & Son on central ave? (LOL!) Those wheels I call tru wires looks good on any ride other than da rivi they come from; pick a base color 4it yet?


----------



## bigdogg323

lowrod said:


> hey is that da wagon parked down the street from Sanford & Son on central ave? (LOL!) Those wheels I call tru wires looks good on any ride other than da rivi they come from; pick a base color 4it yet?


lol..... nah not yet bro i might just do sumthing simple on it not sure yet


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:


supp foo wea u been @ :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

interior for my caddy almost ready for paint :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing i came up over the weekend from my good buddy ????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## warsr67

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i came up over the weekend from my good buddy ????????? :nicoderm:


 some of woodgrains ???


----------



## fronksy

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i came up over the weekend from my good buddy ????????? :nicoderm:


Does your friend have anymore accessories?


----------



## bigdogg323

fronksy said:


> Does your friend have anymore accessories?


nope he gave me what he had bro


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> some of woodgrains ???


i just got them :dunno: who casted them but im guessing thur his willie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

SNEAK PEEK :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

this is almosr ready for paint just couple more things to do on it :cheesy:


----------



## Dre1only

bigdogg323 said:


> I had a good peek and all I can is wow I'm lost for words :h5:
> 
> SNEAK PEEK :biggrin:


I had a good peek and all I can is wow I'm lost for words :h5:http://s81.photobucket.com/user/big...2-459b-a638-eb455867680f_zps5ea4095c.jpg.html


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> I had a good peek and all I can is wow I'm lost for words :h5:


tks homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing i came up over the weekend from my good buddy ????????? :nicoderm:


wow!!! lucky!


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow!!! lucky!


 :biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

....:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

been working on this lately hopefully itll be ready for 2014 :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

shot sum primer on these only one of them is getting painted :tears: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one

Damn, BigDogg. You getting down, homie. 
I don't know about everyone else but i like seeing cars in primer.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> been working on this lately hopefully itll be ready for 2014 :roflmao::roflmao:


daaammn thats badass! i wanna see this one painted!


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> been working on this lately hopefully itll be ready for 2014 :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

caddy tails?


----------



## OFDatTX

blackbeard1 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been working on this lately hopefully itll be ready for 2014 :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> :wow::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass what grill is that?
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

blackbeard1 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been working on this lately hopefully itll be ready for 2014 :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> :wow::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> x2 been a long time but lookin clean bigdog much props homie
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 been a long time but lookin clean bigdog much props homie


gracias homie apreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass what grill is that?


tks bro its the custom grill from the 66 buick wild cat


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> caddy tails?


maybe :dunno: lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Damn, BigDogg. You getting down, homie.
> I don't know about everyone else but i like seeing cars in primer.


lol.... tks bugs uffin:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> daaammn thats badass! i wanna see this one painted!


yeah me too bro :biggrin: lol.......

tks alot homie


----------



## bigdogg323

ready for paint :naughty: working on interior for it :shh:


----------



## bigdogg323

brawt this back out for sum sanding and fabing done to it :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> brawt this back out for sum sanding and fabing done to it :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


>


----------



## bigdogg323

got my arties from a homie on fb so i had to put them on sumthing :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

oh and sum goodies for a future project in the works got the brims too from same guys i got the arties :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> got my arties from a homie on fb so i had to put them on sumthing :biggrin:


LOOKS GOOD, NOW FINISH IT.


----------



## bugs-one

That's gonna be a sick build, homie.


----------



## warsr67

that's what eddie said finishhhhhhhhhhhhh It.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Killer stuff.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD, NOW FINISH IT.


:thumbsup:



bugs-one said:


> That's gonna be a sick build, homie.


tks homie uffin:



warsr67 said:


> that's what eddie said finishhhhhhhhhhhhh It.






halfasskustoms said:


> Killer stuff.


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

was alil busy this past weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

was alil busy this weekend :biggrin: did the visor on the 55 belair :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice.:thumbsup:


thanks homie uffin:


bugs-one said:


> Nice.:thumbsup:


thanks homie uffin:

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on the 58 rag :naughty::biggrin:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> was alil busy this weekend :biggrin: did the visor on the 55 belair :naughty:


I'm really likeing where this baby is heading, love the feel of it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

55 &58 lookin great:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> I'm really likeing where this baby is heading, love the feel of it.





COAST2COAST said:


> 55 &58 lookin great:thumbsup:


tks alot fellas uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MY NEW TOY I GOT :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

FUTURE PROJECT :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

ANOTHER FUTURE PROJECT :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

COMING SOON CADDY CASTLE GRILL :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one

A lot of cool projects coming up, homie. Gonna keep an eye on the '58 and the big body.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> A lot of cool projects coming up, homie. Gonna keep an eye on the '58 and the big body.


Tks bro hope to finish the 58 early nxt yr I hope  lol.....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OMG ! NOT MORE PROJECTS! LMFAO


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work frank!! 
wat boot is that on 58 ?


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> OMG ! NOT MORE PROJECTS! LMFAO


:yes:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass work frank!!
> wat boot is that on 58 ?


Tks homie 


The boot is from the 55 vert bro


----------



## eastside1989

bigdogg323 said:


> Tks homie
> 
> 
> The boot is from the 55 vert bro



Nice Work Brother....


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> MY NEW TOY I GOT :naughty: :biggrin:


seen these on ebay, above my budget right now , but nice to have


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Make that towncar look good cabron


----------



## LATIN SKULL

noanoaenterprise said:


> Make that towncar look good cabron


X2!! That doesn't mean grey primer either  ! Jk bro


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!! That doesn't mean grey primer either  ! Jk bro


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

lincoln is in primer still sum more work done to it :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

customers build im doing  :facepalm: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Lincoln looks good in primer.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Lincoln looks good in primer.


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Made alil change on the Lincoln


----------



## bugs-one

Good start, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Good start, homie.


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Almost ready just needs sum touch up


----------



## bigdogg323

Two bar or three bar for the ko's


----------



## bigdogg323

Time to tackle the interior to fix what was not done to it :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Los84

nice 58 , can I have it!!!


----------



## Los84

two bar knock offs !


----------



## R0L0

bigdogg323 said:


>


bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Los84 said:


> two bar knock offs !


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

Los84 said:


> nice 58 , can I have it!!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:--------------------------> :nono: 


Gracias wey


----------



## bigdogg323

Compton1964 said:


> X2


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

R0L0 said:


> bad ass bro :thumbsup:


Tks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::barfrofl::rofl: Just kidding wey,these are fresh ass builds


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::barfrofl::rofl: Just kidding wey,these are fresh ass builds


 :twak: 

















Just kidding


----------



## bigdogg323

REDID THE TUB ON THE LINCOLN


----------



## bigdogg323

Here it is almost done with it


----------



## OldSchoolVato

damn its a small world i saw does lincolns on ebay


----------



## bigdogg323

Ready for it's last coat of primer I hope


----------



## bugs-one

The Beetle Cruiser!!


----------



## Juan'Calavera'

Nice


bigdogg323 said:


> lil update made a roll pan and new lip for sum rims uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Shot the base on the Lincoln still needs another coat then the white or orange pearl over it


----------



## Woods

Lookin good wey


----------



## bigdogg323

Woods said:


> Lookin good wey


Tks homie


----------



## bugs-one

Looks good. My opinion go with Orange. Feliz Navidad, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Looks good. My opinion go with Orange. Feliz Navidad, homie.


uffin:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


>


Very impressive.!


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Very impressive.!


tks uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

was messing around  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one

:facepalm:...............:nosad::tears:


----------



## Normaso

Man bigdog, you set the bar really high! You're a huge inspiration to a new builder like myself. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> :facepalm:...............:nosad::tears:


 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

Normaso said:


> Man bigdog, you set the bar really high! You're a huge inspiration to a new builder like myself. Keep up the awesome work.


tks alot homie appreciate the comp bro


----------



## bigdogg323

sumthing im messing with not a project not yet :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

got the windows on the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Caddi is looking bad ass, big homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Caddi is looking bad ass, big homie. :thumbsup:


tks alot bugs uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

caddy interior is in paint :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

NEW YEAR NEW PROJECTS yes more projects eddie lol...... :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Juan'Calavera'

nice work big dogg. i have not look at all your tread. but i would like to see the finish picture.


bigdogg323 said:


>


----------



## pina's LRM replica

que uvo bigdog! nice projects as always homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Juan'Calavera' said:


> nice work big dogg. i have not look at all your tread. but i would like to see the finish picture.


tks for looking juan uffin:


that model is gone bro sold it awhile back its in texas now


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> que uvo bigdog! nice projects as always homie


que pasa johnny :wave:


gracias homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

started on a new project 


yes eddie its a new one and another one :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909

:inout:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:rofl::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

finally got the other colors on the lincoln one more to go :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :inout:


:yes:  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> started on a new project
> 
> 
> yes eddie new its a new and another one :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Looks good vato!


----------



## bigdogg323

alil preview  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

interior is getting there still need to paint the dash and center counsel :facepalm: :happysad:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

good work in here for sure!


----------



## bugs-one

The turtle's color came out nice, homie. :thumbsup: And that interior is sick.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> The turtle's color came out nice, homie. :thumbsup: And that interior is sick.


tks homie uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> alil preview  :naughty:


lol stop teasing bigdogg! hurry up and finish a model haha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> interior is getting there still need to paint the dash and center counsel :facepalm: :happysad:


that interior looks real good!


----------



## bigdogg323

update on the 39 custom im doing :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lol stop teasing bigdogg! hurry up and finish a model haha


lol.... im trying too homie :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> that interior looks real good!


tks alot homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looks good vato!


gracias homie uffin:



kingofthetrailerpark said:


> good work in here for sure!


tks alot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

the 39 is gonna be out of control man...sick!


----------



## bigdogg323

another update redid the hood and started the headlights :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> the 39 is gonna be out of control man...sick!


tks alot bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> another update redid the hood and started the headlights :happysad:


Love the mods and stance on this thing, hope to see it finished man, it's way COOL, and it is what i class as MODELING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## lowrod

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


My favorite Chrysler rides...more pics & btw..NIIICE!


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Love the mods and stance on this thing, hope to see it finished man, it's way COOL, and it is what i class as MODELING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


tks alot bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

lowrod said:


> My favorite Chrysler rides...more pics & btw..NIIICE!


didin like them these at first but after i started to likem :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

another update redid the grill pushed it alil more also did the other headlight and did a custom taillight but might change it not sure yet also gonna shorten the trunk :happysad:

tks for looking


----------



## bigdogg323

do too owner stupity :buttkick: im going to repaint this :facepalm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


is that a ltd?


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> is that a ltd?


nope its a chrysler bro


----------



## bigdogg323

for sum reason its starting to take shape :squint: lol...........


----------



## bugs-one

Damn homie, you getting down on this. This is gonna look bad ass, it already looks mean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Damn homie, you getting down on this. This is gonna look bad ass, it already looks mean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks alot bugs :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito

Great modifications, looking real good :thumbsup:. and stop teasing me with that volkswagen!


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> Great modifications, looking real good :thumbsup:. and stop teasing me with that volkswagen!


lol...... tks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Lookin good Frank!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Lookin good Frank!


tks doug :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update redid a couple of things :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

coming soon yes another project  :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909

:facepalm:


----------



## Deecee

Me like'em that Chevy!!


----------



## bugs-one

No bull, I swear for a minute I thought this was a real car. Pic looks kinda realistic.


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :facepalm:


 :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Me like'em that Chevy!!


which one? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> No bull, I swear for a minute I thought this was a real car. Pic looks kinda realistic.



:loco: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one

HahahaHahaha............. lack of sleep, homie. :420:


----------



## T-Maq82

Your modifications are looking great car looks bad ass bro


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> which one? :dunno:


The gold Impala, but they are all pretty cool mate.


----------



## Juan'Calavera'

[CoolQUOTE=bigdogg323;18643058]tks for looking juan uffin:


that model is gone bro sold it awhile back its in texas now [/QUOTE]


----------



## bigdogg323

Juan'Calavera' said:


> [CoolQUOTE=bigdogg323;18643058]tks for looking juan uffin:
> 
> 
> that model is gone bro sold it awhile back its in texas now


[/QUOTE]

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> The gold Impala, but they are all pretty cool mate.


tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Your modifications are looking great car looks bad ass bro


tks tmaq


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> HahahaHahaha............. lack of sleep, homie. :420:


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty::naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update redid a couple of things :happysad:


CAN I HAVE IT AFTER YOU FINISH IT??


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty::naughty:


this cant be a bigdogg build...that has paint on it!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> this cant be a bigdogg build...that has paint on it!


:scrutinize: :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> CAN I HAVE IT AFTER YOU FINISH IT??


:dunno: if i finish it :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

UPDATE: slow progress on the caddy guts but its getting there almost done just need two more things to paint :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bichito

YA MERO! LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> UPDATE: slow progress on the caddy guts but its getting there almost done *just need two more things to paint *:uh: :biggrin:


sooooooo..... should we wait till next year


----------



## bugs-one

Damn Bigdogg, that's a sick ass Cadi. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> YA MERO! LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


gracias david uffin:



408models said:


> sooooooo..... should we wait till next year


lol...... maybe :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:



bugs-one said:


> Damn Bigdogg, that's a sick ass Cadi. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks alot bugs uffin:


----------



## Normaso

seeing those paint skills Bigdogg, makes me wonder if you keep all your rides in primer just to build suspense and keep a fool like me guessing. Lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

Normaso said:


> seeing those paint skills Bigdogg, makes me wonder if you keep all your rides in primer just to build suspense and keep a fool like me guessing. Lol.


:loco: :scrutinize: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

CADDY INTERIOR IS FINALLY DONE  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

ALSO MADE A FEW CHANGES ON ALL THE WINDOWS :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

calling this bitch done more pics coming :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Looking good, homie. :thumbsup:


tks homie uffin:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUM! THAT LAC IS DOPE!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> calling this bitch done more pics coming :naughty:


no wayyyyy you finished a car! Wtf


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> no wayyyyy you finished a car! Wtf


:yes:  :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## jaylove

bigdogg323 said:


> ALSO MADE A FEW CHANGES ON ALL THE WINDOWS :naughty:


 I see you done some changes on Hater's Nightmare too... Those are two bad-ass hogs...


----------



## bichito

great job! and they said it couldn't be done.:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

those look clean bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> great job! and they said it couldn't be done.:biggrin:





pina's LRM replica said:


> those look clean bigdogg


lol....... tks alot homies uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

brawt this back and made a few changes to it shoodbe ready ready soon i hope


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

since my pb took a shit i will be posting my pics like this :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

i think im gonna go old school on this baby :naughty:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Killin it Frank


----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Killin it Frank


tks benjamin uffin:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 1073449
> 
> 
> i think im gonna go old school on this baby :naughty:


That's gonna look cool man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> That's gonna look cool man. :thumbsup:


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

forgot to post this pic


----------



## bugs-one

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 1073449
> 
> 
> i think im gonna go old school on this baby :naughty:


Yep!


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice. :thumbsup:





LATIN SKULL said:


> Yep!


tks fellas uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

did sum painting today  yes i actualy painted sumthing lol....... :naughty:


----------



## Normaso

Tight color choice bigdogg. Gonna pattern it out?


----------



## bigdogg323

Normaso said:


> Tight color choice bigdogg. Gonna pattern it out?


tks homie uffin:


if i could do them i wood them bro :ugh:


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Shit I hope you sort the pics out ok, you do some nice work bro........Lowlife !!


----------



## bigdogg323

i guess im a have to start all over again :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Shit I hope you sort the pics out ok, you do some nice work bro........Lowlife !!


tks homie i hope so too uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ready for primer last one i hope :happysad: lol......


----------



## bichito

nice start, glad to see them big pictures again !:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> nice start, glad to see them big pictures again !:thumbsup:


tks dave i had to start another acct to post up again :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

this baby is ready for paint :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

well its in paint now no turning back :facepalm: lol....... will shoot the bottom and top fade 2maro and hopefully top color too :biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964

That's nice color homie....


----------



## bigdogg323

Compton1964 said:


> That's nice color homie....


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

went to walmart and i found this round foam type thingy :scrutinize: lol..... it matched good with the caddy might tweek it alil thou just abit to big :facepalm:hahahaha


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> well its in paint now no turning back :facepalm: lol....... will shoot the bottom and top fade 2maro and hopefully top color too :biggrin:


That is one SWEEEEET colour man, love it!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> That is one SWEEEEET colour man, love it!!


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum painting done today the fade is done now to do the over all color


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## 408models

lookin good bro, nice work. :thumbsup:

atleast theres paint on it & not primer


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> lookin good bro, nice work. :thumbsup:
> 
> atleast theres paint on it & not primer


lol...... tks bro uffin:



its cause i like to keep people in suspense then wen i paint sumthing bam its in color :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


>


nice fade!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> lol...... tks bro uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> its cause i like to keep people in suspense then wen i paint sumthing bam its in color :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


lol @ suspense! lol


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice fade!


tks bro uffin:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lol @ suspense! lol


  lol.......


----------



## gr_1

bigdogg323 said:


> heres some more pics these are wips


Sorry to raise this up from the dead!! Where did you get that red elco looking for a non ss model everywhere!


----------



## bigdogg323

gr_1 said:


> Sorry to raise this up from the dead!! Where did you get that red elco looking for a non ss model everywhere!


on ebay bro long time ago thou u can still find one there homie


----------



## gr_1

bigdogg323 said:


> on ebay bro long time ago thou u can still find one there homie


Been looking forever. Can't find one with that chrome bumper only the ss model


----------



## bigdogg323

gr_1 said:


> Been looking forever. Can't find one with that chrome bumper only the ss model


just keep looking ull find one bro


----------



## gr_1

I'll keep my eyes peeled!!


----------



## bigdogg323

gr_1 said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled!!


uffin:


----------



## Linc

gr_1 said:


> Been looking forever. Can't find one with that chrome bumper only the ss model


ive got 1 ill sell you!


----------



## bigdogg323

here's sum mock up pics i took :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

sum better pics of my rivi


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

heres a good shot i got of the nail polish paint i shot over the teal base :naughty:


----------



## T-Maq82

Hey big that color is looking niceee
Am sure it looks sick in the sun!! The vert is looking good too bro keep at em



bigdogg323 said:


> heres a good shot i got of the nail polish paint i shot over the teal base :naughty:


----------



## bichito

U are just kicking ass building. looking good! what do u use to reduce the nail paint ?


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Hey big that color is looking niceee
> Am sure it looks sick in the sun!! The vert is looking good too bro keep at em


tks homie 

ya this color pops bro :yes:



bichito said:


> U are just kicking ass building. looking good! what do u use to reduce the nail paint ?


tks dave uffin:

i used laquer thinner bro


----------



## bigdogg323

since i didin like the og guts on the galaxie i thawt i make sum new ones for it


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> since i didin like the og guts on the galaxie i thawt i make sum new ones for it


SWEEEEET!!!! Love the colour of the Rivi too man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> SWEEEEET!!!! Love the colour of the Rivi too man. :thumbsup:


tks alot bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Was bored so i took sum pics of my caddy


----------



## bugs-one

Nice interior, homie. That Rivi's sick, too.


----------



## bigdogg323

did alil editing :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice interior, homie. That Rivi's sick, too.


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum new paints this wknd


----------



## COAST2COAST

Time for a makeover


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Time for a makeover


:facepalm: lol........


----------



## R0L0

bigdogg323 said:


> went to walmart and i found this round foam type thingy :scrutinize: lol..... it matched good with the caddy might tweek it alil thou just abit to big :facepalm:hahahaha


damn bro Im lovin that Cadi!!!


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> Got sum new paints this wknd


i dont know bro, ur nails too short :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> i dont know bro, ur nails too short :rofl:


:buttkick: :rimshot: :twak: :uh: SMH lol.........


----------



## bugs-one

408models said:


> i dont know bro, ur nails too short :rofl:


I disagree, they'll look nice on you. :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats caddie's fresh yo!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> I disagree, they'll look nice on you. :roflmao:


:werd: :h5: lol.......



halfasskustoms said:


> Thats caddie's fresh yo!!!!


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bichito

bigdogg323 said:


> Was bored so i took sum pics of my caddy


 that cad looks sick ! Hey if you get bored again, why don't you finish that beetle cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> that cad looks sick ! Hey if you get bored again, why don't you finish that beetle cruiser :biggrin:



lol...... tks dave uffin:


bugs finished just waiting on the caster bro :facepalm: lol..........


----------



## bigdogg323

Sum outside pics I took of my rivi


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> Sum outside pics I took of my rivi


 :thumbsup: 
nice color bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

that rivi is gonna be killer man! nice work!


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> that rivi is gonna be killer man! nice work!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> :thumbsup:
> nice color bro


Gracias homie 


Not bad for nail polish huh


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Pinchis inventos loco, te salen chingones.........estas cabron loco.........


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> Pinchis inventos loco, te salen chingones.........estas cabron loco.........


Gracias carnal


----------



## T-Maq82

Color looks great! Not sure if you mentioned it but what color are you doing the interior


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Color looks great! Not sure if you mentioned it but what color are you doing the interior


tks bro probably a two tone gray and blue combo :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

What a face and ass


----------



## T-Maq82

bigdogg323 said:


> tks bro probably a two tone gray and blue combo :happysad: :biggrin:


That'll be sweet look forward to seeing it done!


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> That'll be sweet look forward to seeing it done!


yeah me too  lol......


----------



## bichito

bigdogg323 said:


> tks bro probably a two tone gray and blue combo :happysad: :biggrin:


 c.ars are looking great Frank.:thumbsup: as for the int , mandalo con tingo :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> c.ars are looking great Frank.:thumbsup: as for the int , mandalo con tingo :nicoderm:


Gracias Dave 


On the interior I already got an idea how I want it bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Got work sum work done on these two both color sanded and ready for 2nd coat of clear and I also added a decal on the galaxie from the kit


----------



## bigdogg323

Shot the 2nd coat of clear came pretty good not bad at all  lol.......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Got work sum work done on these two both color sanded and ready for 2nd coat of clear and I also added a decal on the galaxie from the kit


Looking good!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looking good!


gracias censai :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice..:thumbsup:


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update all the foiling is done now to tackle the interior :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Idk if the lenses go like this but I like it  lol.......


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna do sum painting this weekend :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good homie.


----------



## jevries

Super Clean build!!



bigdogg323;193
75698 said:


> What a face and ass


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Gonna do sum painting this weekend :naughty:


CAN I HAVE IT AFTER YOU PAINT IT?


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> CAN I HAVE IT AFTER YOU PAINT IT?


:yes: only if u let me have ur 66 or 68 impalas :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

jevries said:


> Super Clean build!!


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good homie.


tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

I was just messing around with sum junk parts and came up with this  hahahahaha


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: only if u let me have ur 66 or 68 impalas :naughty:


Lmfao!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Lmfao!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> I was just messing around with sum junk parts and came up with this  hahahahaha


that is small and compact like an S10 BLAZER! :buttkick: :banghead: :rimshot:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> that is small and compact like an S10 BLAZER! :buttkick: :banghead: :rimshot:


 :loco: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got my hood today for my minipala


----------



## bigdogg323

It's getting there just need the interior and it shood be done 
I hope :facepalm:  lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

Redid the whole tub new floor and dr panels just need to sand it smooth and hopefully paint it


----------



## bigdogg323

Was just messing around :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

Doing sum experimenting on this


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum work done on the galaxie guts


----------



## bigdogg323

In primer


----------



## bigdogg323

Mocked up :naughty:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

SICK MAN!


----------



## bugs-one

I see you getting down like always, homie. Nice projects. Nice truck, I'm a keep an eye on that one.


----------



## T-Maq82

I'm liking that interior it's gonna have that clean classy look bro! Look forward to the finished project



bigdogg323 said:


> Mocked up :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> I see you getting down like always, homie. Nice projects. Nice truck, I'm a keep an eye on that one.





T-Maq82 said:


> I'm liking that interior it's gonna have that clean classy look bro! Look forward to the finished project


tks alot fellas i hope theyll look good wen thur done uffin:


----------



## Damaged

Always lots of cool projects going on in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Damaged said:


> Always lots of cool projects going on in here.:thumbsup:


tks bro uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looks clean frank


----------



## bigdogg323

Sumthing I'm working on for my wife


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> looks clean frank


Gracias homie


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> Mocked up :naughty:


WOW! That interior is really gonna set that thing off perfectly Bigdogg, great work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally sum color on the elco


----------



## bigdogg323

Mocked up the elco :naughty:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Nice chit big dogg lol


----------



## bigdogg323

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Nice chit big dogg lol


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Before and after of the grill now to spaz it


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally got sum color on the rivieras interior


----------



## bigdogg323

Dash on the galaxie painted


----------



## bigdogg323

Painted the roof and wings on the 59 elco


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

sick stuff in here bro!


----------



## Juan'Calavera'

Nice mustangs


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty:


 now finish them


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> sick stuff in here bro!





Juan'Calavera' said:


> Nice mustangs


tks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> now finish them


u ask for to much ese :facepalm: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bichito

You are just kicking ass over there! Great work.(stay away from those big wheels, there evil):biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum more work done on the rivi window frame bmf muffler,frame and back suspension glued will post more updates on it and my other builds I'm doing


----------



## bigdogg323

After a few mods I finally got the stance I want on it not to low and not high either :naughty: lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> You are just kicking ass over there! Great work.(stay away from those big wheels, there evil):biggrin:


Lol....... Tks Dave


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Where u get those rims from


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Where u get those rims from


2006 Chevy Camaro the lip is from the amt escalade ext


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tub is almost ready for last coat of primer I hope lol..... Also put on the gauges donated from a revell 32 ford sedan


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Nice work bro


----------



## bigdogg323

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Nice work bro


tks homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum color on the galaxie guts :uh: but didin like it it has to much pink on it time to repraint it again :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Rivi guts got sum rug on it still need to paint dr panels and dash and touch up the pass seat


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Got sum color on the galaxie guts :uh: but didin like it it has to much pink on it time to repraint it again :facepalm:


GREAT ! HERE WE GO AGAIN !!LMFAO ! JUST LEAVE IT AN FINISH IT


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> Got sum color on the galaxie guts :uh: but didin like it it has to much pink on it time to repraint it again :facepalm:


Man, i like it the way it is. It suits it , nice work yet again.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> GREAT ! HERE WE GO AGAIN !!LMFAO ! JUST LEAVE IT AN FINISH IT


:no: no like ese :facepalm: :nono: :buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Man, i like it the way it is. It suits it , nice work yet again.


tks bro but i just dont like it :twak:


----------



## bichito

Nice work ,but if you dont feel it, tear it down until you say it's done.


----------



## bigdogg323

bichito said:


> Nice work ,but if you dont feel it, tear it down until you say it's done.


tks bro i shood :twak: lol......... im trying to finish it for the socal nnl show :facepalm:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

killer work as usual man! Don't be so hard on yourself...both builds are lookin sick!


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> killer work as usual man! Don't be so hard on yourself...both builds are lookin sick!


Tks a lot Adam I don't always do bro but shit happens oh well lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

Change the grill from this 

To this 


What y'all think


----------



## wisdonm

Good change, plus the first one is illegal and ugly.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

wisdonm said:


> Good change, plus the first one is illegal and ugly.


LMFAO!


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Good change, plus the first one is illegal and ugly.


Lol....... Tks bro ya it does kinda look better


----------



## GreenBandit

Great change. My 2 cents is the headlights should be round. But looks waayyy better.


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on this so I was bored 

Before pic


----------



## bigdogg323

The after pic I'm redoing the window molding also the rockers and doors r almost done just need to redo the fenders


----------



## bigdogg323

Before pics^^^^




After pics^^^^

Had sum issues with my clear but with sum elbow grease and sum color sanding I fixed it


----------



## bigdogg323

Here's sum more updates on my caddy coupe project


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Also got most of the foil done on my 59 elco


----------



## Tonioseven

Frank been busy. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

good looking projects frank diggin them bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Frank been busy. :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> good looking projects frank diggin them bro


Gracias carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

Got the grill,lights,bumperetts and taillights still need engine interior to do just alil more and it shood be done I hope


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Looks good, now finish it so I can have both of them


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looks good, now finish it so I can have both of them


Sure longest I get ur 66 & 68 for them  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Sure longest I get ur 66 & 68 for them  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


Oh dammmm! Lmfao


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Oh dammmm! Lmfao


 :naughty: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :rofl: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update on the 59 elco windows and engine are on now to do the interior and sum other details in it


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update on the 59 elco got a lot done mostly detail stuff but shood be done by 2maro I hope  :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Next on my to do list


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Next on my to do list


Cleanest paint job yet bro! Bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Cleanest paint job yet bro! Bad ass


Muchas gracias carnal appreciate it


----------



## bigdogg323

Was looking thru my closet and found this old thing so I thru sum wheels on it to how it looks oh yeah me likes  lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

Also found this FIERO VERT I got from an old friend a long time ago :tears: I wood trade this back just to see my friend again :angel:


----------



## hocknberry

is the monaco a resin? that lil fiero is cool shit! sorry about your friend.....was it Ryan by chance?


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> is the monaco a resin? that lil fiero is cool shit! sorry about your friend.....was it Ryan by chance?


Tks joe appreciate it it's been to long :tears: no it's not Ryan it was a good friend who tawt me wen I started building models good teacher 

And no that's not a resin it's plastic


----------



## bigdogg323

Just alil mock up update on the 73 caprice still needs alil more work done to it color sand and reclearing and maybe vinyl top


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally after couple days looking for this after 80+ boxes I found it :facepalm: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

FINALLY FINISHED THE SET  lol.....

Now what to put them on :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Making a new set of old school rims :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally got this in primer :facepalm: but still alil more work thou shood ready for paint in a few days I hope


----------



## Raise Up

bigdogg323 said:


> FINALLY FINISHED THE SET  lol.....
> 
> Now what to put them on :facepalm:


:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

Raise Up said:


> :wow:


:naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## 70monte805

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## bigdogg323

Anyways :uh: here's an update on the rivi


----------



## bigdogg323

Looks almost the same as the real ones


----------



## rockin562

Killer wheels!


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna get back on this one


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Killer wheels!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the 71 Monte is in primer now still a few stuff to fix but shood be in paint soon  :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Well the 71 Monte is in primer now still a few stuff to fix but shood be in paint soon  :naughty:


Let me paint it?! Oh never mind I forgot I'm retired


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Let me paint it?! Oh never mind I forgot I'm retired


damn it :facepalm: i forgot :twak: BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally got my chrome back from my homie tingos


----------



## bigdogg323

Put the newly rechromed bumpers on my caddy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

bigdogg323 said:


> Put the newly rechromed bumpers on my caddy



damn, that's gonna be killer!


----------



## bigdogg323

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> damn, that's gonna be killer!


Tks bro I hope so lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

My 69 impala with it's rechromed bumpers :naughty:


----------



## charlies85cutti

bigdogg323 said:


> 8
> Looks almost the same as the real ones


Where did you get those wheels from


----------



## bigdogg323

charlies85cutti said:


> Where did you get those wheels from


Which ones?? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

71 Monte ready for paint :run: now pick a color :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

And my 70 Monte still waiting for more work to get done on it :twak:


----------



## blackbeard1

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Made sum skirts for the revell 62 impala still alil more tinkering on it most likely will be casting these


----------



## bigdogg323

Made a new grill for my 70 Monte custom


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking good up in here carnal!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Made a new grill for my 70 Monte custom


  looks good fool!


----------



## lowridermodels

LATIN SKULL said:


> looks good fool!


X2!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good up in here carnal!


gracias carnal :thumbsup:


LATIN SKULL said:


> looks good fool!





lowridermodels said:


> X2!


tks fellas


----------



## bugs-one

What up biggdogg? I see you still getting down. Good stuff as always, homie.


----------



## bugs-one

Yo homie, what happen with the GMC truck you had?? The brown one.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Yo homie, what happen with the GMC truck you had?? The brown one.


Still have it bro


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> What up biggdogg? I see you still getting down. Good stuff as always, homie.


Supp bugs tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

nisra said:


> Lose your virginity already


Bend over like a ******


----------



## bigdogg323

nisra said:


> You really are a confused individual...


Y u mhed brah


----------



## bigdogg323

nisra said:


> Why you play with toys mouth breather


Why u wanna bend over :dunno: juz a real ****** que gacho


----------



## FABIAN VELASQUEZ

NICE BUILDS FRANK :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

FABIAN VELASQUEZ said:


> NICE BUILDS FRANK :thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Made a few changes on my 71 monte carlo


----------



## bugs-one

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Nice.:thumbsup:


Tks Homie: cool:


----------



## bigdogg323

Almost ready for paint


----------



## bigdogg323

Been working on this


----------



## DJLATIN

:420:


----------



## bigdogg323

DJLATIN said:


> :420:


:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty:


:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## downlow82

bigdogg323 said:


>


very nice builds homie luv everything in here


----------



## bigdogg323

downlow82 said:


> very nice builds homie luv everything in here


Tks a lot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Another project in the works


----------



## bigdogg323

Need to get back on this lil thing  :facepalm:


----------



## BraveHart

What rims you got on that primered bel air? Those are dope


----------



## bigdogg323

BraveHart said:


> What rims you got on that primered bel air? Those are dope


I custom made those bro craiger lip with 65 rivi wires


----------



## bigdogg323

This is gonna be in paint real soon :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN

uffin:


----------



## BraveHart

Nice!


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> This is gonna be in paint real soon :naughty:


then back in the box 

























:wave:

j/k


----------



## impalaish63

don't want to step on your toes but wanted to show you one of mine let me know what you think


----------



## impalaish63

with the top up


----------



## impalaish63




----------



## impalaish63




----------



## impalaish63

the og and mine


----------



## bigdogg323

Damn :wow: 37 chevy looks killer bro i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Took sum mock up pics of my 71 mc im doing


----------



## T-Maq82

That's looking really good bro!!


----------



## impalaish63

Thanks homie yours looking good too


----------



## impalaish63

Still need a couple of details I will post pics when I am done if you don't mind


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> That's looking really good bro!!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

impalaish63 said:


> Thanks homie yours looking good too


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

impalaish63 said:


> Still need a couple of details I will post pics when I am done if you don't mind


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Made sum skirts for my 56 chevy


----------



## bigdogg323

Quick mock up


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sweeeeet.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Sweeeeet.


----------



## bigdogg323

57 rag is in paint went with a warm yellow base then shot pearlescent over it will be posting updates on this


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> 57 rag is in paint went with a warm yellow base then shot pearlescent over it will be posting updates on this


WAS THE PEARLESCENT WARM TO? LMFAO


----------



## impalaish63

Nice looking good homie


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> WAS THE PEARLESCENT WARM TO? LMFAO


:twak: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

impalaish63 said:


> Nice looking good homie


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Interior is painted foiled and rugged now to detail the dash


----------



## JohnnyB

Nice work man!! Don't forget to do some work on that mc.


----------



## bigdogg323

JohnnyB said:


> Nice work man!! Don't forget to do some work on that mc.


Tks Johnny b but the mc is gonna get repainted :tears: hood didin match with body color :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Made a set of bigdogg 13s


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update on the 57 conv


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looking good.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Looking good.


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the uptop is painted and made alil change on it aswell :naughty:


----------



## T-Maq82

Man that came out looking sweet!! Killer work


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Man that came out looking sweet!! Killer work


Tks t-maq


----------



## bigdogg323

Skirts are sanded and primered now to do the visor for it :facepalm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Well the uptop is painted and made alil change on it aswell :naughty:


SHIT LOOKS REAL


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> SHIT LOOKS REAL


:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

57 rag looks great, nice color choice. did that uptop come with the kit? the backwindow was a nice touch


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> 57 rag looks great, nice color choice. did that uptop come with the kit? the backwindow was a nice touch


Tks bro 

And yes it did along with the skirts and continental kit too


----------



## bigdogg323

WAS CLEANING MY DISPLAY CASES WELL MORE LIKE WASHING THEM LOL.... SO I TOOK SUM FLICKS OF MY CARS


----------



## COAST2COAST

Supershow?....Nice lineup homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> Supershow?....Nice lineup homie


x2 se miran chingon carnal!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Supershow?....Nice lineup homie


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 se miran chingon carnal!


Gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR SHADES

Grown folks playing with toys topic how many virgins in here?


----------



## bigdogg323

need to get back to this


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> WAS CKEANING MY DISPLAY CASES WELL MORE LIKE WASHING THEM LOL.... SO I TOOK SUM FLICKS OF MY CARS


----------



## DJLATIN

MR SHADES said:


> Grown folks playing with toys topic how many virgins in here?


7 day vacation cuhh!


----------



## bigdogg323

DJLATIN said:


>


----------



## bigdogg323

I was bored ok


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> I was bored ok


nice


----------



## bigdogg323

DJLATIN said:


> nice


Tks bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> I was bored ok


Looking dope !


----------



## bigdogg323

Lil update on the 56 bel air all foil is done on it now to start putting 2gether :facepalm:


----------



## Raise Up

bigdogg323 said:


> Lil update on the 56 bel air all foil is done on it now to start putting 2gether :facepalm:


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIce!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Watcha :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Raise Up said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIce!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looking dope !


Tks carnal


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lookin good brotha


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Lookin good brotha



tks coast


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing i started working on alot customizing getting done to this mainly drive trane 




new facelift too


----------



## bigdogg323

Details details details :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dash is foiled seats r painted just need to paint the inserts n the back seats and panels


----------



## bigdogg323

Made a new grill for the bcuda i likes this one more


----------



## bigdogg323

Tub and seat are painted


----------



## bigdogg323

Made sum sanco style blinds for the 56 chevy :naughty: 

Fond a chip on the trunk didin notice until the other day smh :facepalm: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

Blinds r done not to happy with them might do another set :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tub and dash are finished


----------



## bigdogg323

The details


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx

Window shades was an awesome touch, great looking paint work too. Are you mixing your own colors?


----------



## bigdogg323

xxcampuzanoxx said:


> Window shades was an awesome touch, great looking paint work too. Are you mixing your own colors?


Tks bro  


its all rattle can


----------



## bigdogg323

Coming soon :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Slick work homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

Pics coming soon  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Slick work homie.


Tks homie


----------



## buickregal01

Whos red convertible with that crazy a$$ interior????? I would like to find out how they did the interior and dash


----------



## bigdogg323

buickregal01 said:


> Whos red convertible with that crazy a$$ interior????? I would like to find out how they did the interior and dash


Which one :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## xxcampuzanoxx

Was wondering what was coming after the pic you posted of that fastback, body work on that model is looking great! You going to do silver too?


----------



## bigdogg323

xxcampuzanoxx said:


> Was wondering what was coming after the pic you posted of that fastback, body work on that model is looking great! You going to do silver too?


Tks bro 

No im not bro not really feeling that silver to bright for me lol.......


----------



## wisdonm

Looking good, as usual. Don't you have problems with the red Bondo shrinking?


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Looking good, as usual. Don't you have problems with the red Bondo shrinking?


Tks bro 


This putty only shrinks when u apply alot at one time and quickly sand i leave it for about two or three days so it can dry good then sand it after then wet sand after that


----------



## bigdogg323

first coat of primer still have work to do on it and do sum changes on it aswell


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx

Looking great, loving the 2piece style wheels! Color ideas yet?


----------



## bigdogg323

xxcampuzanoxx said:


> Looking great, loving the 2piece style wheels! Color ideas yet?


tks bro 


no not yet on the color bro :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

making a few changes on the mustang nothing big just enuff to look good :naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice work homie


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work homie


tks coast


----------



## Coyote79

im diging the mustang! how many hours you put in that car? i bet alot" cool ride dogg!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

not that many bro actually lol.... 

and tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

sumthing i started on today 1st 2dr lincoln town car (that i know of)  :naughty:


----------



## Coyote79

i have alot of linclon models, but not a 2003 2 door town car just a four door one myself nice i like it:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> i have alot of linclon models, but not a 2003 2 door town car just a four door one myself nice i like it:biggrin:


lol.... tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

sum updates on the 56 chevy im doing


----------



## wisdonm

Did you make cuts around the rear flares s, so that you could widen them?


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Did you make cuts around the rear flares s, so that you could widen them?


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

alil update on the mustang shit sum primer on it so far so good still need minor work done but not much will post more updates soon


----------



## bigdogg323

started shaping the lincoln stay tuned


----------



## bigdogg323

first coat of primer is on it still needs work but not much shood be done soon or not lol....


----------



## joeyd956

bigdogg323 said:


> first coat of primer is on it still needs work but not much shood be done soon or not lol....




:thumbsup: looking good !! Can't wait to see the updates


----------



## bigdogg323

joeyd956 said:


> :thumbsup: looking good !! Can't wait to see the updates


tks bro ill post sum updates soon homie


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing i started on :naughty: 

yes another project


----------



## BRADFORD

bigdogg323 said:


> started shaping the lincoln stay tuned


Should've just got a thunderbird dumbass


----------



## bigdogg323

anyways making a cover for the engine


----------



## downlow82

bigdogg323 said:


> alil update on the mustang shit sum primer on it so far so good still need minor work done but not much will post more updates soon


i like that stang bigdogg:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

downlow82 said:


> i like that stang bigdogg:thumbsup:


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

shot a coat of primer on the chevelle so far its looking good will post updates soon


----------



## Llerenas1960s

That Chevelle is gun look sicc idk wat it is about primer looks sicc


----------



## bigdogg323

Tavos68Ragtop said:


> That Chevelle is gun look sicc idk wat it is about primer looks sicc


tks homie 

yeah me either lol....


----------



## BraveHart

Bad ass shit in here keep em comin!


----------



## bigdogg323

BraveHart said:


> Bad ass shit in here keep em comin!


tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

gotta get back on this its been put off for a min now :facepalm:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice...u hadn't posted in a couple days, thought we lost u to the Facebook!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice...u hadn't posted in a couple days, thought we lost u to the Facebook!


lol... nah homie i just keep forgetting to post here too i got lots of pics to post up


----------



## bigdogg323

uptop for the 65 chevelle


----------



## bigdogg323

didin like how the top looked so i shortened alil bit looks better now :yes:


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice lookin' paint on that Rivi bigbogg. Any other photo's of it you can post? Like seein' that 4 dr to 2 dr body work as well, keep that up!


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Nice lookin' paint on that Rivi bigbogg. Any other photo's of it you can post? Like seein' that 4 dr to 2 dr body work as well, keep that up!


tks bro on the comp 

look back a couple pages there shood be sum posted bro


----------



## sneekyg909

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:


supp ceaser :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

lil update on my 58 rag its painted interior painted so as the inserts dr panels painted and foiled trunk hinged


----------



## wisdonm

Super seats. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Super seats. :thumbsup:


tks bro


----------



## Deecee

You're still doing some great work here man, good to see, you got talent mate.


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> You're still doing some great work here man, good to see, you got talent mate.


tks alot bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Sum thing new I'm working on


----------



## rockin562

Whats going on brotha. Been awhile. Looks like u have been putting in some work! Get down man everything looks great!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

rockin562 said:


> Whats going on brotha. Been awhile. Looks like u have been putting in some work! Get down man everything looks great!!!


Supp bro long time no see lol.... Yeah been putting in alil work not much  

Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Well it's in primer so far it's looking good just needs alil more work done to it


----------



## texasfinest

Sweet single cab!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Sweet single cab!!!


:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Hmmmmmmmm maybe yes or maybe no


----------



## downlow82

bigdogg323 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm maybe yes or maybe no


nice bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323

downlow82 said:


> nice bigdogg


Tks homie ?


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on the foiling just need to let the body cure fixed what had to be shood be done soon I hope


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice work BigDogg, '58 lookin' clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Nice work BigDogg, '58 lookin' clean!:thumbsup:


Tks bro ?


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update interior is done and glued on still need more work to do on it shood be done soon I hope


----------



## joeyd956

Your 58'is lookin good bigdogg .. Also those wheels u got on the 58 .. Where can I get a set .. Or are they custom ? If so wat do I need to make a set


----------



## bigdogg323

joeyd956 said:


> Your 58'is lookin good bigdogg .. Also those wheels u got on the 58 .. Where can I get a set .. Or are they custom ? If so wat do I need to make a set


Tks bro ? 

Yeah there custom made u need sum 65 Rivi wire rim and caddy ring to make them


----------



## bigdogg323

Can't wait to start putting the chrome on it :run: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

I always wondered how the 62 rolls Royce wood look gangstered out hmmmmm I kinda like it this might be another project in the works


----------



## MR SHADES

100k dollar 58 rag all day holmes


----------



## bigdogg323

MR SHADES said:


> 100k dollar 58 rag all day holmes


----------



## bigdogg323

It's getting there shood be done soon


----------



## MR SHADES

IT BURNS WHEN I PEE


----------



## BraveHart

I want a set of these wheels everytime I see em. Is there any place to find.a 65 rivi kit?


----------



## bigdogg323

BraveHart said:


> I want a set of these wheels everytime I see em. Is there any place to find.a 65 rivi kit?


try eBay bro only place I can think of


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> It's getting there shood be done soon


:run:Its looking good...:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :run:Its looking good...:thumbsup::wave:


Gracias homie ?


----------



## Auto Mob

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Nice!:thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## wisdonm

I'd rather see your custom Roller finished holmes.


----------



## DJLATIN

sneekyg909 said:


> :run:Its looking good...:thumbsup::wave:


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

DJLATIN said:


> x2


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> I'd rather see your custom Roller finished holmes.


:dunno:


----------



## bossman72

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigdogg323

bossman72 said:


> Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

New project I started on  I'll post more updates soon


----------



## Auto Mob

Hell Yeah!, get in there!, cut that mutha up! :thumbsup:BTW are you keepin' the stock wheels, caps & rings? What can I trade you for em'?


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Hell Yeah!, get in there!, cut that mutha up! :thumbsup:BTW are you keepin' the stock wheels, caps & rings? What can I trade you for em'?


Lol..... Tks bro 

No I'm not bro pm me with what u got bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice work....it's lookin 100% better than stock!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work....it's lookin 100% better than stock!


Lol..... Tks bro


----------



## Auto Mob




----------



## texasfinest

Hey big Dogg what kind of glue do you use to join the body parts? I'm working on a F350 long bed conversion to a short bed.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:+1:


----------



## bigdogg323

Coming soon :naughty:


----------



## Coyote79

nICE chevy you got going there im liking the skirts


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> nICE chevy you got going there im liking the skirts


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Well it's in primer now too pick a color for it :facepalm.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Loookin goood..what's up with them bumpers...got any to trade?sell?


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Loookin goood..what's up with them bumpers...got any to trade?sell?


Tks coast 


Nah bro I don't only set I got but I know sumone who's casting them thou but he's on fb thou lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum paint on the trokita went with a army green now to pick the 2nd color :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Also Paint my artilleries


----------



## bigdogg323

Did alil changes on the truck


----------



## bigdogg323

Painted this 65 Buick


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna get back on this one soon


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Well it's in primer now too pick a color for it :facepalm.





Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> Nice!!!:thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## texasfinest

Patterns are awesome! How do you get rid of the orange peel with out ruining the patterns?


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Patterns are awesome! How do you get rid of the orange peel with out ruining the patterns?


Tks bro 

Color sanding it very lightly


----------



## Deecee

That truck looks awesome man, you still pumping out some great work.


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> That truck looks awesome man, you still pumping out some great work.


Tks a lot deecee


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil Sumthing I started on 66 impala rag :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:sunglasses:


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' Good Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :sunglasses:


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Lookin' Good Bro!:thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update on the 66 rag got in primer still needs more work done to it not much but still has a ways to go


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna redo these paint got messed up :facepalm:


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Alil update on the 66 rag got in primer still needs more work done to it not much but still has a ways to go





:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Repaint them. Damm that sucks


----------



## Damaged

Lots of unique builds on the go, you certainly come up with some great idea's.


----------



## bigdogg323

Damaged said:


> Lots of unique builds on the go, you certainly come up with some great idea's.


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Repaint them. Damm that sucks


:yes: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Well fix the back of it came out better than I thought lol.... Now to do the fenders :facepalm.


----------



## bossman72

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bossman72 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum paint on the 58 impala went with a krylon sunset (lite coral) base then shot testors pearlescent over it the roof I went with dupli color metal specks burnt copper


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil Sumthing I started on


----------



## DJLATIN

what kit is that?


----------



## bigdogg323

DJLATIN said:


> what kit is that?


Chrysler Atlantic


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally got around to shooting the 2nd color on the 41 p/u went with a jade green on it


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

Quick mock up of the trokita :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on this gonna be a project junker


----------



## bigdogg323

This is almost ready for paint I hope


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update got the primer on. But still had a few imperfections on it smh shood be ready soon


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally sanded this one and primered it still needs a long ways to go :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Did Sumthing new I never done b4 didin want it all rusted out so I just did a few spots only  :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig the beater Buick!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> I dig the beater Buick!


Tks tonio


----------



## bigdogg323

My 58 impala "AZUCAR VERDE" in the latest issue of LISM magazine :naughty: :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

58 looking good in that magazine!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> 58 looking good in that magazine!


Gracias carnal  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update windows,bumpers,rims are on also made sum bellflower pipes for it nxt is the interior and rabbit ears shood be done soon I hope  lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

Made an archer rabbit ear antenna for the Buick wildcat


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:
damn, that beater is lookin great...58 looks good also, congrats on the mag coverage!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> damn, that beater is lookin great...58 looks good also, congrats on the mag coverage!


Tks coast


----------



## bigdogg323

Made a few more changes to the Chrysler Atlantic still have more mods to do on it


----------



## wisdonm

Did you add a Copperhead nose?


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Did you add a Copperhead nose?


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

made a few changes on the chrysler :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## eric in cali

i didnt know your on here its eric harding from face book


----------



## bigdogg323

eric in cali said:


> i didnt know your on here its eric harding from face book



ive been here for a long time i just dont post here much anymore since everybody is on facebook now :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

got alil primer on the chrysler came out better than i thought lol..... still got more work to do on it more updates soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on the interior cut the back seat off put the back part from the dodge concept car also put in the seats from the sidewinder and dash cluster from. The Plymouth prowler I'll post more updates soon


----------



## BraveHart

u stay goin hard bro. shits lookin good!


----------



## bigdogg323

BraveHart said:


> u stay goin hard bro. shits lookin good!


Tks a lot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

Like the Buick Biggdog!, props on the 58, mag coverage.


----------



## bigdogg323

Started another project  lol.....,,


----------



## LATIN SKULL

That project wagon going to be nice.


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> That project wagon going to be nice.


I hope so homie


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> Started another project  lol.....,,


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

heres an update on the 54 chevy 2dr wagon i started on :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:flushed::sunglasses:


----------



## bigdogg323

Was bored so I started doing sum lines with a marker so might do this on it 72 impala rocker trim with landau roof trim aswell and did a 75 caprice conversion swap had to did to many 76s already lol....  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :flushed: :sunglasses:


----------



## Tonioseven

'75! HELL yeah!!! We don't see enough of them!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> '75! HELL yeah!!! We don't see enough of them!!


Nope we don't bro :facepalm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Not another project. :grin::stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Not another project. :grin::stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


:yes:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:cheesy::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

What I received this week  :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:fearful:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :fearful:


----------



## bigdogg323

Got back on this reshot the body color but went a different blue on the roof and painted the tub. also working on the roof rack got the wood pieces lined up just need to shaped them


----------



## texasfinest

Like that conversion!!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Like that conversion!!


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

My 70 with skirts I made for it will be casting them aswell along with another set I did


----------



## bigdogg323

These don't always have to be muscle cars 72 chevelle I'm redoing soon  :naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST

That MUSCLE car looks great with them wheels:grin:
I'm down for 2 sets of skirts when they're ready


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> That MUSCLE car looks great with them wheels:grin:
> I'm down for 2 sets of skirts when they're ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally made sum correct skirts for the 65-66 impala didin like those other ones  might cast these too  still have to fix a few imperfections on it still thou :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Scratch build a cooler for my 55 nomad I think it came out pretty good  here's a b4 and after pic of it


----------



## bigdogg323

Still can't decide what I'm going to put on the roof. luggage or surf boards so I decided to try both just to see how it's gonna look. I kinda like it


----------



## texasfinest

Road trip!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

I think it needs even more stuff on the roof rack :joy:


----------



## Deecee

bigdogg323 said:


> Still can't decide what I'm going to put on the roof. luggage or surf boards so I decided to try both just to see how it's gonna look. I kinda like it


I reckon you have room for the kitchen sink too if you try hard enough mate.........:rofl:

That is looking pretty damn cool though..


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> I reckon you have room for the kitchen sink too if you try hard enough mate.........:rofl:
> 
> That is looking pretty damn cool though..


lol........ Tks deecee :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the cooler is painted and interior is almost both are 95% done just couple more things to do on them


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lookin good, great job on the cooler!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Lookin good, great job on the cooler!


Tks bro


----------



## texasfinest

Love that Chevy cooler...


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Love that Chevy cooler...


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil Sumthing I got back on :naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:

I vote uptop:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Love that Chevy cooler...


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I vote uptop:biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Alil Sumthing I got back on :naughty:







NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> NICE!!!:thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## bossman72

Nice.


----------



## bigdogg323

bossman72 said:


> Nice.


----------



## bigdogg323

Well it's getting there lil bit at a time lol..... Also adding a few stuff to it


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks good Frank.


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Looks good Frank.


Tks Tonio


----------



## bigdogg323

Alil update on the 55 nomad got the foil done aswell as sum painting on sum parts the cooler is painted still need a ways to go but so far so good on it


----------



## COAST2COAST

Looking good homie


----------



## texasfinest

Man that wagon is nice...


----------



## bigmike83fleet

Do you do custom builds


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:+1: looks good


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Man that wagon is nice...


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Looking good homie


Tks coast :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> :+1: looks good


Gracias homie


----------



## bigdogg323

bigmike83fleet said:


> Do you do custom builds


Custom or customer builds :dunno:


----------



## bigmike83fleet

bigdogg323 said:


> Custom or customer builds :dunno:


A custom customer build could you do mine if so how much


----------



## Auto Mob

Wagon looks great!, Nice job Homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

Auto Mob said:


> Wagon looks great!, Nice job Homie.


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

It's getting there almost done just need a couple more stuff do including spaztix the roof rack


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

1badassMALIBU said:


> nice!


Tks


----------



## lowrod

Oh wow...pack up the family for a summer long road trip & hit a few cruise shows along the way (!); kudos!


----------



## bigdogg323

lowrod said:


> Oh wow...pack up the family for a summer long road trip & hit a few cruise shows along the way (!); kudos!


lol..... tks lowrod :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Wagon came out good bigperro!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Wagon came out good bigperro!


Gracias carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

Making a 2dr charger with a retro front end on it


----------



## texasfinest

That's gonna be killer! I was doing the same thing with the Escalade wheels...


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> That's gonna be killer! I was doing the same thing with the Escalade wheels...


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Here's alil update on the charger made a few changes on it


----------



## bigdogg323

Future project  :naughty:


----------



## richphotos

Nice work. Cant wait to see that Charger finished.


----------



## texasfinest

Just remembered that I was working on the same Charger 2 door except mine is a Lindberg kit. Big ass putty bomb lol. Your retro conversation is killer bro. What wheel and dish combo did you use for the Escalade wheels?


----------



## bigdogg323

richphotos said:


> Nice work. Cant wait to see that Charger finished.


Tks bro :thumbsup: 

Yeah me to  lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Just remembered that I was working on the same Charger 2 door except mine is a Lindberg kit. Big ass putty bomb lol. Your retro conversation is killer bro. What wheel and dish combo did you use for the Escalade wheels?


Lol..... Tks bro 

The dishes I made out of the big daddy rims and had them casted homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Shot the first coat of primer came out pretty good still have more work to be done but so far so good


----------



## texasfinest

Impressive!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Impressive!


Tks bro wait till ull see how it is now


----------



## texasfinest

Well...hurry up and post those pics!! Your one of the only ones keeping this forum alive!!!


----------



## T-Maq82

Loving the concept idea doggy! Great work as always good to see your still putting work in bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Loving the concept idea doggy! Great work as always good to see your still putting work in bro :thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Well...hurry up and post those pics!! Your one of the only ones keeping this forum alive!!!


lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

Here's another update on the retro charger I'm doing did a wide body flair on the back wells removed the b pillars and molded in the dr gaps also primered the front clip still needs more work done and mods done to it that's it for now enjoy  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

One of my older builds that one day will get done I hope  lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

Side project I started on to keep me busy


----------



## COAST2COAST

Great work bigdogg..ddiggin the 300!!


----------



## texasfinest

Love that Bently style 300! Hope that Charger doesn't get stalled. How did you form the flares on the wide body? Filler or plastic plus filler? I tried doing a wide body on a challenger but never finished. I used two bodies, cut fenders out of one then added them over the other body. Looked ok.


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Here's another update on the retro charger I'm doing did a wide body flair on the back wells removed the b pillars and molded in the dr gaps also primered the front clip still needs more work done and mods done to it that's it for now enjoy  :naughty:



Looking good.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> Looking good.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Great work bigdogg..ddiggin the 300!!


Tks coast


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Love that Bently style 300! Hope that Charger doesn't get stalled. How did you form the flares on the wide body? Filler or plastic plus filler? I tried doing a wide body on a challenger but never finished. I used two bodies, cut fenders out of one then added them over the other body. Looked ok.


Tks bro I hope so too  lol.... I'll post a pic of how I did it


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## T-Maq82

Very cool how you widen the finders never knew that. Great work big!! whats your thoughts on color?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

x2:thumbsup:.....nice trick!


----------



## bigdogg323

T-Maq82 said:


> Very cool how you widen the finders never knew that. Great work big!! whats your thoughts on color?!


Tks bro :thumbsup: 

Dk what color I'm going on it yet :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> x2:thumbsup:.....nice trick!


Tks coast


----------



## texasfinest

Thanks for the tip! You make it look so easy! So simple you think everyone would have thought of it...


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

superb work bro..much motivation here..


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Thanks for the tip! You make it look so easy! So simple you think everyone would have thought of it...


Lol..... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Alejandro Honcho said:


> superb work bro..much motivation here..


Tks bro


----------



## texasfinest

Hey bro before you attach that front end on the charger, you ever think of casting it? Hell maybe the whole damn car!!! I know I'd buy that front end for sure!


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

texasfinest said:


> Hey bro before you attach that front end on the charger, you ever think of casting it? Hell maybe the whole damn car!!! I know I'd buy that front end for sure!


cool idea..i would be interested in buying some stuff from you too bigdogg..


----------



## bigdogg323

I'll ask around and see if anybody wants to cast them


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on the hood scoop I'm using a 71 charger hood I just cut the outer part of it it's gonna be molded on


----------



## Tonioseven

I love the way this is trning out so far but the wheels are too big in my opinion. They make it look toy-like.


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum shape on the scoop now to glue it on and mold it in  

Stay tuned :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Up next to be finished I hope


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

motivational work here..nice to see the mustang out again..


----------



## Tonioseven

You need to get both of these done and display them with the Pony Killer Camaro you built. That would be cool as hell.


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> You need to get both of these done and display them with the Pony Killer Camaro you built. That would be cool as hell.


Soon my brotha soon  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Alejandro Honcho said:


> motivational work here..nice to see the mustang out again..


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the scoop is molded on put alil putty for the imperfections lol..... Also did a lip on the bottom of the bumper opened the center alil more aswell should be in primer soon


----------



## texasfinest

Man you have some skills!


----------



## bigdogg323

Worked on a few projects sum small details on sum that needed to be done others need alil more attn hopefully they'll be ready for paint soon I hope lol.....


----------



## texasfinest

Awesome line up! Where did you get the boot and windshield frame for the '66? Is it from a '65?


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Awesome line up! Where did you get the boot and windshield frame for the '66? Is it from a '65?


Yupp :naughty:


----------



## texasfinest

Dang I need those parts...


----------



## texasfinest

Thought it looked familiar... couldn't place it until I went to the site to see new products.


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

bigdogg323 said:


> furious fantastic four fleet..


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Thought it looked familiar... couldn't place it until I went to the site to see new products.


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the scoop is molded in and primered but still needs sum work thou :facepalm:


----------



## Deecee

I pop back in about once a month to this "former forum", and mate, you and Tonio are the only one's doing anything, 
and what you are doing is choice work, i love to see your imagination working. Love that nose job on the charger too.
Great work on pretty well everything you do bud.


----------



## bigdogg323

Got sum sum work done on the mopar stalker lol.... Sanded what needed sanding also gave it a good sanding all around. hopefully give it its last coat of primer 2maro hahahaha


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> I pop back in about once a month to this "former forum", and mate, you and Tonio are the only one's doing anything,
> and what you are doing is choice work, i love to see your imagination working. Love that nose job on the charger too.
> Great work on pretty well everything you do bud.


Tks a lot brother apreciate it 

I try to be as different as possible from other builders as I can lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

Did sum primering earlier today and it looks like it's 2 are ready for paint FINALLY I hope lol.... But there's 4 for to go (charger not pictured) hahahaha time to pick sum colors hahahaha


----------



## texasfinest

Nice! Curious as to why you went uni body on the chevy?


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Nice! Curious as to why you went uni body on the chevy?


Frame came out alil off  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasfinest

Ah I see lol...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:great work.....as always


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:great work.....as always


Tks coast


----------



## bigdogg323

Was doing alil work last nite aka was bored so I came up with these rims maybe I'll put them on the charger or might put them on the truck not sure yet


----------



## Deecee

fuck yeah!!!!! Those wheels look porn mate. You got to use them on it i reckon...


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> fuck yeah!!!!! Those wheels look porn mate. You got to use them on it i reckon...


lol..... Tks mate but I think I'm going to use them on the truck better  I'll post a pic with them on


----------



## Redd504

Nice work man, def. one of a kind.


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Nice work man, def. one of a kind.


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Well got a lot done this weekend did sum painting and sum reclearing on sum projects I'll be posting sum more updates on these soon but so far so good enjoy  :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

New project I started on doing a retro style Camaro


----------



## Redd504

Nice work, where did you get those wheels?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Wow, the color on that merc!!!beautiful...the 65 is wet too !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Wow, the color on that merc!!!beautiful...the 65 is wet too !!!


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Nice work, where did you get those wheels?


There off of a diecast I had


----------



## bigdogg323

Quick update on the retro Camaro


----------



## Redd504

Biggdog, I need sum advise if you dont mind. I jus foiled my 1st model and wanted to know after foil do you sand or buff the 1st clear in preperation for the final clear or do you jus shoot the final clear and polish after. I would post pics if i could. TIA


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Biggdog, I need sum advise if you dont mind. I jus foiled my 1st model and wanted to know after foil do you sand or buff the 1st clear in preperation for the final clear or do you jus shoot the final clear and polish after. I would post pics if i could. TIA


I always foil after I clear bro cause my clear I use it dulls it :facepalm: lol..... But buff out ur foil then clear if ur using the good stuff  it'll shine more when u clear


----------



## bigdogg323

Well got one side done lol.... But still have one to go thou smh 

probably gonna have to redo the center molding doesn't look to good hahahahaha


----------



## Redd504

Thanks bro. Right na im using cheap Rustoleum clear from wal mart im gonna try that spruce you use i was suprised how cheap it is , whats better the laquer or enamel spruce, im gettin both. I mighy even try the acrylic and the primer. Thanks alot


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Thanks bro. Right na im using cheap Rustoleum clear from wal mart im gonna try that spruce you use i was suprised how cheap it is , whats better the laquer or enamel spruce, im gettin both. I mighy even try the acrylic and the primer. Thanks alot


I never tried the laquer one shit I didin even know they had spruce in laquer :facepalm: lol..... But the enamel works good bro


----------



## Redd504

Kool tks fa the help


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Kool tks fa the help


Np bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

BIGDOGG 13s in the making coming soon :naughty:


----------



## Redd504

????$$$$$


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Well got one side done lol.... But still have one to go thou smh
> 
> probably gonna have to redo the center molding doesn't look to good hahahahaha




Bare Metat Foil.............., Always a pain&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;.


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> Bare Metat Foil.............., Always a pain&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;.


Yupp :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Well all foil is done and redone on it


----------



## bigdogg323

Interior is finished nothing fancy just Sumthing simple with an old school chain steering wheel  oh and traffic plaque in the back


----------



## BRADFORD

Looks like shit ya fagget


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

Very clean!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Very clean!


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Well it's almost ready got mostly everything on it including a new set of rims should be done this week I hope lol...


----------



## bigdogg323

Nxt on the list are these two gonna make new sets of rims rims for both just gotta figure out which ones to make :facepalm: lol.........


----------



## bigdogg323

Was bored so I started regluing the 71 Monte last nite but didin come out so good need to redo the headlights again smh


----------



## texasfinest

That Monte is clean!!!


----------



## Redd504

Biggdog, what glue did you use for the chain steering wheel ?


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Biggdog, what glue did you use for the chain steering wheel ?


Insta cure and then shot alil kicker after


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> That Monte is clean!!!


Tks bro


----------



## Redd504

Kool thanks bro, ima try the kicker. Jus the glue wasnt working.


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Kool thanks bro, ima try the kicker. Jus the glue wasnt working.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

It's getting there still has alil more to do on it


----------



## bigdogg323

I'll get back to this one day :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

New project


----------



## wisdonm

Is #3717 the Roller?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Beautiful Cadillac....every time I try to get one, I get outbid


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> Is #3717 the Roller?


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Beautiful Cadillac....every time I try to get one, I get outbid


Tks Bro 

I got kinda lucky on that one got it on a trade I also got the hardtop too sealed


----------



## bigdogg323

Finally got me one :run:


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

whats the base model used here??


----------



## Alejandro Honcho

bigdogg323 said:


> One of my older builds that one day will get done I hope  lol.....


whats the update with this one?? you should go ahead and sell it to me biggdogg..


----------



## bigdogg323

Alejandro Honcho said:


> whats the base model used here??


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

Stripped this 68 Chrysler gonna redo it soon


----------



## bigdogg323

64 caddy rag is ready for paint now to pick a color :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna redo this old thing lol...


----------



## Deecee

SWEET, i just sold my P/T, this looks cool mate.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

frankyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bigdogg323

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> frankyyyyyyyyyy


Whasssssssss sapppppppp lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> SWEET, i just sold my P/T, this looks cool mate.


Lol...... Tks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128

Never get tired of looking at your builds frank. ✌?


----------



## bigdogg323

AJ128 said:


> Never get tired of looking at your builds frank. ✌?


Tks a lot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Trying out sum rims I made for the my bug


----------



## bigdogg323

Or I can go with the stocks


----------



## Coyote79

yo big hit me some photos of how you lower this beetle, ive been making 3 bugs 2 tamyia one revell, the only way i know is push the engine up in the back to drop it low, the front is not so bad , im trying to find ideas on these beetles


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> yo big hit me some photos of how you lower this beetle, ive been making 3 bugs 2 tamyia one revell, the only way i know is push the engine up in the back to drop it low, the front is not so bad , im trying to find ideas on these beetles


Those wer just mock up pics bro it didin have the suspension on it


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the bug is in color went with a rustoleaum coral in it I'll post sum mock up pics soon


----------



## bigdogg323

Sum mock up pics


----------



## bigdogg323

Haven't decided on the yet ?


----------



## Coyote79

Old school looking good man, i wish i still had my roof rack i slept on mine broke it to bits


----------



## COAST2COAST

I like #2....but that's just my opinion


----------



## Coyote79

you know what coast2coast is right #2 is the one to go with


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> I like #2....but that's just my opinion


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> you know what coast2coast is right #2 is the one to go with


----------



## bigdogg323

Started back on the retro Camaro again lol.... But decided to go a different route on it I'm going with a new and old style on it so here's a few pics on what I've been doing to it so far enjoy


----------



## bigdogg323

Ok so these are the rims I'm going on it after all


----------



## Coyote79

took you long time to think about that did ya lol good choice man merry xmas:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> took you long time to think about that did ya lol good choice man merry xmas:thumbsup:


Lol..... I had picked them already just forgot to post them here bro 

Merry Xmas to u too homie


----------



## machio

I'm digging the bug in the first pic


----------



## bigdogg323

Adding more changes to the Camaro


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> I'm digging the bug in the first pic


Me too but couldn't find whitewall tires small enough for it :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

was bored so I started on this deuce bel air


----------



## texasfinest

Nice Belair...


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Nice Belair...


Tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update on the Camaro and bel air both are in primer but they still need work  lol....


----------



## COAST2COAST

Both are looking great...excellent wheel choice on the 62:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Both are looking great...excellent wheel choice on the 62:thumbsup:


Tks coast :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

That Camaro though!
You should cast that hood and bumper. I would buy...


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> That Camaro though!
> You should cast that hood and bumper. I would buy...


Wish I could bro hood is molded in and the bumper idk if I can :facepalm:


----------



## BRADFORD

Looks like shit


----------



## Deecee

Love that VW man, and the camaro is looking killer too.


----------



## bigdogg323

Deecee said:


> Love that VW man, and the camaro is looking killer too.


Tks a lot deecee


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update on the Camaro


----------



## bigdogg323

Shaved all the all the emblems on the bel air and fixed the knife mark aswell now to primer it also the seats I'm gonna use on it  :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks really good. You gonna add a console between the front seats?


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Looks really good. You gonna add a console between the front seats?


Yupp :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Right on.


----------



## bigdogg323

The bel air is almost ready for paint just need to put the rest trim on it :run: :run:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:looking good


----------



## texasfinest

Awesome work as always! Keep it up...


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looking good


Tks coast ?


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Awesome work as always! Keep it up...


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the trim is on it's not perfect but it'll do  now to clean it up and shoot sum primer


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks really good


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's an idea for your wheel centers...


----------



## texasfinest

Those go well with the car. You should do a modern hotrod interior in medium tan...


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Those go well with the car. You should do a modern hotrod interior in medium tan...


----------



## bigdogg323

Well the bel air is in color I went with a rustoleaum antique bronze on it gonna do sum color sanding on it since alil dust got on it then respray it after but so far so good :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Small update on the retro Camaro I redid the back bumper added the side skirts and rear lower lip stuff have more to do so far so good


----------



## Coyote79

looking good man, i wish i can post some some builds up myself,,, unfortunately im still in the makes of a 1979 lincoln town car that im going to be casting i hope soon


----------



## Tonioseven

Clean as hell!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks fellas


----------



## bigdogg323

Here's an update on my bug it's foiled and ready for clear I also made a rear rack for it


----------



## bigdogg323

Shot sum more primer on the Camaro just needs a few spots to work on should be ready soon I hope


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsuputstanding


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsuputstanding


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

bigdogg323 said:


> Well the bel air is in color I went with a rustoleaum antique bronze on it gonna do sum color sanding on it since alil dust got on it then respray it after but so far so good :naughty:


Nice color and wheels.:thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## bigdogg323

blackbeard1 said:


> Nice color and wheels.:thumbsup::thumbsup::


Tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Started on a new project I know I know  lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323

Well got the corvair one step closer to paint it's on primer now lol..... Just need to fix a few spots on it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I'm digging the corvair


----------



## bigdogg323

Well it's in paint now I went with testors laquer revving red on it and I don't have a red model either lol.... Even primered the boot and tub too just need to find a color for that now ?? hahaha but not black or white and red ??


----------



## texasfinest

Car looks good! I think you should do a dark tan interior. I don't have a red car either lol. Don't know why, I always do blues, oranges, or green...


----------



## Coyote79

looking good dog ive been working on a corvair too, i cant stand the tub it comes with


----------



## bigdogg323

Tks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Well interior is mostly done and also decided to do sum speaker boxes for it to give it sum detail to it since there is none lol,,,,,


----------



## texasfinest

Haha the speaker boxes look awesome! They look like home made speaker boxes nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Haha the speaker boxes look awesome! They look like home made speaker boxes nice!


Tks bro im trying to do them as old school as i can but i have another idea i might use stay tuned  lol,,,,,


----------



## bigdogg323

Well sum foil done on the vair and a cost of clear gonna let it cure for a week or two then reclear after color sanding


----------



## texasfinest

Looking good homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Looking good homie!


Tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coyote79

are shit is dead homie, are forum i only see like four of us online anymore how about?"


----------



## bigdogg323

Coyote79 said:


> are shit is dead homie, are forum i only see like four of us online anymore how about?"


Yupp everybody is on Facebook now there's only a couple of people here now :facepalm:


----------



## texasfinest

Keep it going bigdogg! You and Coast are keeping this place alive.


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Keep it going bigdogg! You and Coast are keeping this place alive.


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Gonna get back on this soon I hope ecember lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

New toy I got 61 ford hubley wagon


----------



## texasfinest

Looks nice. I have a '60, '61, & '62 that I never started. Just been avoiding them for some reason. I think it's all the resin dust... I will get to them some day. 
Post more pics.


----------



## texasfinest

Did those wheels come with the wagon?


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Did those wheels come with the wagon?


Nah those r custom made bro


----------



## bigdogg323

texasfinest said:


> Looks nice. I have a '60, '61, & '62 that I never started. Just been avoiding them for some reason. I think it's all the resin dust... I will get to them some day.
> Post more pics.


Tks bro 

Post up sum pics of urs homie


----------



## bigdogg323

New project I started on it was meant for me to build but sold it now I have to finish it for the customer  :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

For to oost thus here  lol... well Got the the first of coat of primer on so far so good still needs work but not much thou will post more updated soon


----------



## bigdogg323

The bug the corvair (no pic ) and my bucket buick all got there photo taken by model car magazine at last week's show


----------



## bigdogg323

Caught sum dude taking a pic of my 55 nomad at the show :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

Sum sweet pics from Rudy Muñoz took of my builds at the show


----------



## Coyote79

looking good Frank buddy loving it! i hope one day to go to a show i have not been to one since 1999 im stuck in this dead small town :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: that 53 is bad ass!! More pics?


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup: that 53 is bad ass!! More pics?


Tks bro check my finished topic theres sum there


----------



## bigdawgg323

:wave:


----------



## bigdawgg323




----------



## bigdawgg323

Sum new stuff I've been working on ?


----------



## texasfinest

That Silverado looks bad AF!


----------



## bigdawgg323

texasfinest said:


> That Silverado looks bad AF!


Tka bro


----------



## bigdawgg323

:wave:


----------



## bigdawgg323

?????


----------



## bigdawgg323

??????????


----------



## bigdawgg323

???????


----------



## Damaged




----------



## bigdawgg323

Damaged said:


>


👋


----------

